# شرح توضيح بعض النقاط في الاساسات وميكانيكا التربه



## محمد سنبله (1 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ان شاء الله سوف اوضح شرح وتفسير لكل ما نفعله في الاساسات بحكم بعض معلوماتي في هذا المجال من عملي في مكتب متخصص في الاساسات (ولو اي زميل له اضافه يتفضل مشكورا واتمني الا يوجد كلام شكر حتي نحافظ علي ترتيب الموضوع 
نبدا علي بركه الله 
 طبعا في مقاول بينزل يعمل جسات وبعدين العينات تروح معمل علشان بيدا المعمل ده يطلع لي 
1- قطاع في التربه 
2- نتائج بعض الاختبارات زي con soldation وسوف يتم ذكرها كلها 
ان شاء الله سوف نتحدث عن كل بند علي حدي 
***قطاع التربه 
طبعا اثناء عمل الجسه بنطلع كل 1م عينه تروح العينات المعمل مهندس المعمل بيجي بمجرد النظر يشوف العينات اللي شكل بعضها ويختار واحده منهم مثلا لو 2 متر شكل بعض يبقي هيشيل واحده ويعمل اختبار لواحده وهكذا 






طب انا هستفاد ايه من قطاع الجسه 
ده تقرير تربه لاحد الابراج بالمنصوره 
تقرير تربه


----------



## محمد سنبله (1 أبريل 2013)

دلوقت انا عندي قطاع تربه واختبارات هعمل ايه بهم 
***هبدا اشوف ما هو منسوب التاسيس الخاص بي 
ازاي اعرف منسوب التاسيس 

منسوب التاسيس له عده عوامل يتم معرفته من خلالها واهمها 
1- اولا ببص علي القطاع. اي تربه ردم لازم اشيلها وما هي تربه الردم ؟؟هي تربه ليس لها اي خصائص يعني ليس لها زاويه احتكاك او تماسك وتتكون من مخلفات المباني او مقلب زباله كسر طوب وكذلك اي تربه ضعيفه زي soft clay دي خطوه رقم 1
2-بعمل زي شغل تقريبي كده ازاي افرض مثلا عندي قاعده عاديه 40سم مثلا وقاعده مسلحه 50سم يبقي كده عندي 90سم واجمع عليه عمق طبقه الردم بيقي كده جبيت عمق الحفر 
3- بعد كده اشوف المعماري بمعني هل لما عملت الخطوات اللي فوق طلع اني اعلي منسوب البدروم مثلا يبقي في الحاله دي لازم احفر علشان احقق المنسوب اللي المعماري عايزه 
مثال
عندي تربه ردم 2متر 
يبقي مثلا عندي ردم 2 متر يبقي انا علي منسوب 2- بعد كده ممكن اقدر الاساسات بعمق متر يعني انا كده علي منسوب 3- اذن انا دلوقت عندي منسوب التاسيس علي 3- ...هبدا اشتغل علي هذا المنسوب ممكن يمش معايا وممكن الاحمال تتطلع عاليه يبقي مش هينفع المنسوب ده هبدا اغير تفكيري


----------



## ArSam (1 أبريل 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ......
> طبعا في مقاول بينزل يعمل جسات وبعدين العينات تروح معمل علشان بيدا المعمل ده يطلع لي
> ...





أخي الكريم سؤالي الاول لك :
ماذا تعني q[SUB]u [/SUB]التي في الجدول ولماذا وحدتها كغ لكل سم فقط وليس لكل سنتمتر مربع؟


----------



## ArSam (1 أبريل 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> .........
> ......
> ..
> الحاله دي لازم احفر علشان احقق المنسوب اللي المعماري عايزه
> ...




مع احترامي اخي الكريم هذا الكلام غير دقيق لان عمق التاسيس ليس له علاقة بسماكة القاعدة اولا (ولا يلزمني هنا التأسيس على عمق ثلاثة امتار) تابع واقرأ مايلي ،،، 
ثانيا ان وجد لدي طبقة ردم عمقها مثلا مترين تحتها مباشرة طبقة تناسب للتاسيس يعني تتحمل الجهد الامن المطلوب فانا استطيع ان اضع اساساتي مباشرة عند هذا المنسوب دون تردد ؟
سلام


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 أبريل 2013)

ArSam قال:


> أخي الكريم سؤالي الاول لك :
> ماذا تعني q[SUB]u [/SUB]التي في الجدول ولماذا وحدتها كغ لكل سم فقط وليس لكل سنتمتر مربع؟[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]



اخى Arsam
سؤالك يحمل الكثير من الدهاء والمكر ويحمل فى طياته اجابات اكثر منها استفسارات ( وانا اعلم انك تعلم الاجابه ) وعلى كل للاخوه الماريين
qu : q ultimate وتعنى اقصى اجهاد للتربة ووحدتها ب كجم / سم2 
واكيد سقط سهوا من صاحب الموضوع انها كجم / سم فى الجدول السابق

وعلى كل كل الشكر لصاحب الموضوع الذى فتح هذا النقاش . وعلى جهده الطيب . ونيته المخلصه

تقبل تحياتى ..........


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 أبريل 2013)

ArSam قال:


> مع احترامي اخي الكريم هذا الكلام غير دقيق لان عمق التاسيس ليس له علاقة بسماكة القاعدة اولا (ولا يلزمني هنا التأسيس على عمق ثلاثة امتار) تابع واقرأ مايلي ،،،
> ثانيا ان وجد لدي طبقة ردم عمقها مثلا مترين تحتها مباشرة طبقة تناسب للتاسيس يعني تتحمل الجهد الامن المطلوب فانا استطيع ان اضع اساساتي مباشرة عند هذا المنسوب دون تردد ؟
> سلام[/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size]



ومع كامل تقديرى واحترامى لك اخى الكريم ... يجب اخذ سمك الاساسات المتوقع فى الحسبان 

مثال :- عندك منشأ متعدد الطوابق ( 15 دور مثلا ) به بدروم منسوب تشطيبه 3- م والتربه اسفلة مباشرة صالحة للتأسيس . السؤال هتحدد عمق التاسيس على كام ؟؟؟


----------



## خالد الأزهري (1 أبريل 2013)

موضوع مفيد وتزين بمشاركات معلمينا المهندس ArSam والمهندس طلعت
جدير بالذكر اننا نتعلم منكم كيف نختلف كما نتعلم منكم كيف نمارس مهنتنا بافضل طريقة...
متابعين...


----------



## محمد سنبله (1 أبريل 2013)

ArSam قال:


> مع احترامي اخي الكريم هذا الكلام غير دقيق لان عمق التاسيس ليس له علاقة بسماكة القاعدة اولا (ولا يلزمني هنا التأسيس على عمق ثلاثة امتار) تابع واقرأ مايلي ،،،
> ثانيا ان وجد لدي طبقة ردم عمقها مثلا مترين تحتها مباشرة طبقة تناسب للتاسيس يعني تتحمل الجهد الامن المطلوب فانا استطيع ان اضع اساساتي مباشرة عند هذا المنسوب دون تردد ؟
> سلام[/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size][/size]



كلام حضرتك مظبوط 100% هو اللي حصل بس اني اشتغلت علي حاله اني هفترض ان هشتغل علي اساس ان المتحكم في هو منسوب البدروم بمعني منسوب البدروم هو -2 مثلا فانا افترضت قاعده عاديه ومسلحه ودكه 1م فمنسوب التاسيس هيكون -3 .اما لو مفيش مشكله عندي في البدروم بمعني ان البدروم علي منسوب -1 وعندي ردم 2متر اكيد هاسس علي -2 .فحدث مني خطا في عدم توضيح الحاله التي اعمل عليها


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 أبريل 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> ومع كامل تقديرى واحترامى لك اخى الكريم ... يجب اخذ سمك الاساسات المتوقع فى الحسبان
> 
> مثال :- عندك منشأ متعدد الطوابق ( 15 دور مثلا ) به بدروم منسوب تشطيبه 3- م والتربه اسفلة مباشرة صالحة للتأسيس . السؤال هتحدد عمق التاسيس على كام ؟؟؟



بكل تأكيد سوف نحدد عمق التأسيس كألاتى :- 

1- يتم حساب المسافة المطلوبة لتشطيب البدروم ولتكن 0.2 سم ويضاف اليها عمق الاساسات المتوقع وليكن 0.4م للعادية و 1.5 للمسلحة فى مثل حالتنا هذة 
2- بجمع الارقام السابقة لنحدد اجمالى المسافة المطلوبه : 0.2+0.4+1.5=2.1 م

3- تضاف القيمة السابقة الى منسوب التشطيب المطلوب اى 2.1+3 =5.1 وبذلك نحصل على منسوب التأسيس فى حدود -5.1 م 

من المثال اعلاه يتضح ان عمق الاساسات المتوقع ( طبقا لارتفاع المبنى وطبيعة استخدامة وعدد الادوار ) يؤثر على تحديد عمق التأسيس 

ومن المثال السابق تستطيع ان تحدد الفارق اذا كان المنشأ عبارة عن فيلا من دورين مثلا ومطلوب تحديد مستوى تأسيسة 



وفى كل الاحوال يجب ان لا يقل عمق الاساسات (منسوب التأسيس )عن القيمة الاتية 
D= q*(1-sinQ)/W*(1+sinQ

حيث 
D : عمق الحفر
q : جهد التربة كجم / سم2
w : كثافة التربة 
Q : زاوية الميل الطبيعى للتربة


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 أبريل 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> موضوع مفيد وتزين بمشاركات معلمينا المهندس ArSam والمهندس طلعت
> جدير بالذكر اننا نتعلم منكم كيف نختلف كما نتعلم منكم كيف نمارس مهنتنا بافضل طريقة...
> متابعين...



هذا من تواضع سيادتكم ..... ونبل اخلاقكم .

تقبل تحياتى ....


----------



## محمد سنبله (1 أبريل 2013)

توضيح علي موضوع منسوب التاسيس 
توصلنا الي احتمالين هو ان ممكن منسوب البدروم هو المتحكم في منسوب التاسيس واحتمال طبقات التربه هي المتحكمه في منسوب التاسيس 
مثال 
1-عندي طبقه ردم 2متر ومنسوب ارضيه البدروم -1 وتحت الردم طبقه طين او رمل صالحه للتاسيس فانا هنا هشتغل ان منسوب التاسيس -2 
طب نفرض طبقه ردم 1.5م ومنسوب البدروم -1 هل اشيل الردم وخلاص واسس لا عندي منسوب البدروم -1 وهنزل كمان حوالي 1 متر تخانه قواعد بيقي هاسس علي -2 وليس -1.5

2- عندي طبيقه ردم 2 متر ومنسوب البدوم -2.60 يبقي انا ملتزم ان منسوب ارضيه البدروم -2.60 لو شلت الردم هيكون عندي -2 هل اشيل كمان 60سم فقط ؟؟؟لا ن لسه عندي تخانات القواعد مدي بفرضها بالخبره بمعني لو مبني فيلا مثلا هفرض 40او 50 قواعد عاديه و50 سم مسلحه و10 سم دكه يبقي حوالي 1متر او زيد شويه يصبح منسوب التاسيس عندي هو =هنزل من منسوب البدروم 1متر تخانه القواعد يبقي منسوب التاسيس -3.60
الخلاصه 
عندي منسوب البدروم انزل منه حوالي 1متر(ممكن يوصل الي 1.5 او 2 لو بعمل برج هيكون تخانه المسلحه عدد الادوار +ا ) احصل علي منسوب التاسيس هشوف هل انا واقف علي طبقه شغاله اقصد تربه قويه ولا تربه ردم


----------



## ArSam (2 أبريل 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> اخى Arsam
> سؤالك يحمل الكثير من الدهاء والمكر ويحمل فى طياته اجابات اكثر منها استفسارات ( وانا اعلم انك تعلم الاجابه ) وعلى كل للاخوه الماريين
> qu : q ultimate وتعنى اقصى اجهاد للتربة ووحدتها ب كجم / سم2
> واكيد سقط سهوا من صاحب الموضوع انها كجم / سم فى الجدول السابق
> ...



اشكرك اخي طلعت على إجابتك ، 
اولا صاحب الموضوع يشكر كل الشكر على طرحة لفكرة الموضوع ونيته الطيبة لإثراءه هذه الصفحات بمثل هذا الموضوع الهام ، ثانيا اشكرك انت ايضا لمشاركتك هنا واستفادتنا من افادتك التي يمكن ان نتناقش فيها علميا ،،،
اخي الكريم ان كان الجدول هو صناعة الاخ محمد سنبله فهو جيد لاننا سنتناقش هنا في صحته ومدى فائدته للمهندسين المدني وكيف نستخلص منه الفوائد وكيف نعدله بما يفيد وهو ما استطيع ان افهمه من كلامك انه سقط سهوا وكأن الامر انك انت شريكا له في هذا العمل فإذا كان هذا صحيحا فأيضا لك الشكر ثالثة ومن الجيد وجودك معنا هنا على هذه الساحة للإستفادة بعون الله تعالى، 
أما ان كان هذا الجدول من صياغة الغير فهذه مسألة لن تغير شيئا وايضا سنناقش الجدول ولكن الغير الذي صنع هذا الجدول في هذه الحالة هو بعيدا عنا وسوف لن يستفيد من نقاشنا ،،،،
اتمنى لك المغفرة والرضوان
وتقبل سلامي


----------



## ArSam (2 أبريل 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> ومع كامل تقديرى واحترامى لك اخى الكريم ... يجب اخذ سمك الاساسات المتوقع فى الحسبان
> 
> مثال :- عندك منشأ متعدد الطوابق ( 15 دور مثلا ) به بدروم منسوب تشطيبه 3- م والتربه اسفلة مباشرة صالحة للتأسيس . السؤال هتحدد عمق التاسيس على كام ؟؟؟



بيت القصيد عزيزي هو منسوب التربة الصالح للتأسيس بما يتناسب مع المشروع ونظام اساساته دون النظر لسماكة الاساس بأنه الفاعل في اختيار طبقة التي سينام عليها الاساس ، 
ففي سؤالك انت ابرزت فيه كلمة التربة صالحة للتأسيس طيب لو كان ان المنسوب الصالح للتأسيس على عمق خمسة امتار ،،،، ستقول حتما انك ستنزل بالحفر الى هذا العمق او تعمل احلال او تعمل خوازيق ،،،، 
فأنا كمهندس مدني اطلب منك انت كمهندس مختبر تحدد لي هذا المنسوب وفقا لاسس تحمل التربة التي انت مختصا بها ولست بحاجة لتقوم لي بتجميع سماكات القواعد وارتفاع البدروم المعماري فهذه مسالة اراها في النهاية تحصيل حاصل ، افرض ان البدروم قررت انا كمهندس تنفيذي او المالك الغاءه قبل البدء بالتنفيذ وكانت توصيات حضرتك كما هي في القالب اعلاه ؟؟ 
اذا تبين هنا بأن التوصيات غير منصبة على المكان السليم للتأسيس بغض النظر ان وجد البدروم ام الغي ،،، 
سلام


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (2 أبريل 2013)

ArSam قال:


> اشكرك اخي طلعت على إجابتك ،
> اولا صاحب الموضوع يشكر كل الشكر على طرحة لفكرة الموضوع ونيته الطيبة لإثراءه هذه الصفحات بمثل هذا الموضوع الهام ، ثانيا اشكرك انت ايضا لمشاركتك هنا واستفادتنا من افادتك التي يمكن ان نتناقش فيها علميا ،،،
> اخي الكريم ان كان الجدول هو صناعة الاخ محمد سنبله فهو جيد لاننا سنتناقش هنا في صحته ومدى فائدته للمهندسين المدني وكيف نستخلص منه الفوائد وكيف نعدله بما يفيد وهو ما استطيع ان افهمه من كلامك انه سقط سهوا وكأن الامر انك انت شريكا له في هذا العمل فإذا كان هذا صحيحا فأيضا لك الشكر ثالثة ومن الجيد وجودك معنا هنا على هذه الساحة للإستفادة بعون الله تعالى،
> أما ان كان هذا الجدول من صياغة الغير فهذه مسألة لن تغير شيئا وايضا سنناقش الجدول ولكن الغير الذي صنع هذا الجدول في هذه الحالة هو بعيدا عنا وسوف لن يستفيد من نقاشنا ،،،،
> ...



اخى الكريم : Arsam

بارك الله فيك . انا لم اشارك فى اعداد هذا التقرير . ولكن ما توصلت اليه ان هناك خطأ وهذا الخطأ وقع سهوا بناء على ان التقرير الذى ارفقة الزميل فى نهاية فقرة والمسمى ( تقرير تربة ) فية الوحدة صحيحة ومكتوبة kg/ cm2 . ) 
نزل الملف المرفق وانت سترى بنفسك .. ولهذا ذكرت انه سقط سهوا

ثانيا :- وفى كل الاحوال فان هذا الموضوع سوف يكون مثمرا .. وملىء بالنواحى الفنية والعلمية التى من الممكن ان نتناقش حولها 

...
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ArSam (2 أبريل 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> كلام حضرتك مظبوط 100% هو اللي حصل بس اني اشتغلت علي حاله اني هفترض ان هشتغل علي اساس ان المتحكم في هو منسوب البدروم بمعني منسوب البدروم هو -2 مثلا فانا افترضت قاعده عاديه ومسلحه ودكه 1م فمنسوب التاسيس هيكون -3 .اما لو مفيش مشكله عندي في البدروم بمعني ان البدروم علي منسوب -1 وعندي ردم 2متر اكيد هاسس علي -2 .فحدث مني خطا في عدم توضيح الحاله التي اعمل عليها



كلام جميل اشكرك كثيرا وكل تقديري لك بالتوفيق... وسنتابع النقاش القيم بعون الله والذي فتحته حضرتك,,, فتابع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ArSam (2 أبريل 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> اخى الكريم : Arsam
> 
> بارك الله فيك . انا لم اشارك فى اعداد هذا التقرير . ولكن ما توصلت اليه ان هناك خطأ وهذا الخطأ وقع سهوا بناء على ان التقرير الذى ارفقة الزميل فى نهاية فقرة والمسمى ( تقرير تربة ) فية الوحدة صحيحة ومكتوبة kg/ cm2 . )
> نزل الملف المرفق وانت سترى بنفسك .. ولهذا ذكرت انه سقط سهوا
> ...



اشكرك وصباحك عسل ،،،،،


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (2 أبريل 2013)

ArSam قال:


> بيت القصيد عزيزي هو منسوب التربة الصالح للتأسيس بما يتناسب مع المشروع ونظام اساساته دون النظر لسماكة الاساس بأنه الفاعل في اختيار طبقة التي سينام عليها الاساس ،
> ففي سؤالك انت ابرزت فيه كلمة التربة صالحة للتأسيس طيب لو كان ان المنسوب الصالح للتأسيس على عمق خمسة امتار ،،،، ستقول حتما انك ستنزل بالحفر الى هذا العمق او تعمل احلال او تعمل خوازيق ،،،،
> فأنا كمهندس مدني اطلب منك انت كمهندس مختبر تحدد لي هذا المنسوب وفقا لاسس تحمل التربة التي انت مختصا بها ولست بحاجة لتقوم لي بتجميع سماكات القواعد وارتفاع البدروم المعماري فهذه مسالة اراها في النهاية تحصيل حاصل ، افرض ان البدروم قررت انا كمهندس تنفيذي او المالك الغاءه قبل البدء بالتنفيذ وكانت توصيات حضرتك كما هي في القالب اعلاه ؟؟
> اذا تبين هنا بأن التوصيات غير منصبة على المكان السليم للتأسيس بغض النظر ان وجد البدروم ام الغي ،،،
> سلام



كلام جميل .... فى كل الاحوال هناك حدود دنيا لا يمكن اغفالها .او التغاضى عنها 

مثال : - التربة الصالحة للتأسيس كانت على وجه الارض او على عمق منخفض 0.5 م مثلا ( افترض انها تربة صخرية ) فى هذة الحالة انت هتأسس على اى منسوب ؟؟
وما الحاكم والفيصل فى ذلك ؟؟
اكيد انت هتاخد ارتفاع الاساسات والمسافات المطلوبه فى الحسبان . واكيد ايضا انت مش هتأسس على وجه الارض وتكون الاساسات مكشوفه 

والنقطة الاخرى ان محور نقاشنا هو المادة العلمية والمناسيب السليمة ولسننا نتناقش فى مين .. هيقوم بايه .. 
فمن الممكن انت تكون انت مهندس المختبر فى هذه الحاله ما هو المنسوب السليم الذى توصى به


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (2 أبريل 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> توضيح علي موضوع منسوب التاسيس
> توصلنا الي احتمالين هو ان ممكن منسوب البدروم هو المتحكم في منسوب التاسيس واحتمال طبقات التربه هي المتحكمه في منسوب التاسيس
> مثال
> 1-عندي طبقه ردم 2متر ومنسوب ارضيه البدروم -1 وتحت الردم طبقه طين او رمل صالحه للتاسيس فانا هنا هشتغل ان منسوب التاسيس -2
> ...




اخى الكريم ....
مع كامل احترامى لك فالكلام السابق غير سليم بالمره . ( اسف ) 
فطبقات الردم اعلى التربة الطبيعية لا يتم القياس منها كما ذكرت سابقا فى تحديد عمق الحفر او منسوب التأسيس واى حسابات او توصيات لمنسوب التأسيس تؤخذ من الارض الطبيعية .


----------



## ArSam (2 أبريل 2013)

اخواني 
يجب الا يكون منسوب التأسيس هو الديدن او الجوهر في الموضوع فهو معلومة جزئية يزودنا بها التقرير ،،، هام وهنا اقصد انه على كاتب تقرير التربة ان يراعي ويقول بانه لو اسسنا على عمق متر قواعد منفصلة فإن تحمل التربة ستكون مثلا واحد وإذا كان لبشة سيكون مثلا واحد ونصف ،،،،،
او اذا اسسنا على عمق مترين ستكون تحمل التربة مثلا كذا ،،،،، وهكذا ،،،،، وهذا عادة ما يطرحه مهندس التربة في جدول بسيط في تقريره ،،،،
فيجب الا نتوقف كثيرا عند هذا الموضوع اقتراح قيمة عمق التأسيس وصحته بالصورة التي تم طرحها حتى الآن ،،،،،، 
اقصد على مهندس التقرير ان يركز اكثر على كم هو تحمل التربة عند مستويات مختلفة ومتقاربة تتناسب مع المشروع ،،، وفي النهاية انا كمهندس تصميم أنا الذي سأحدد بالضبط اين سأضع اساسات المبنى بناء على 1) التوصيات العامة للتقرير طبعا واهمها قوة تحمل التربة عند ذاك المنسوب والذي يجب ان يتناسب مع 2) حمولات المبنى 3) ونوع القواعد 4) وطبيعة المبنى المعمارية ،،، وسلامتك


----------



## محمد سنبله (2 أبريل 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> اخى الكريم ....
> مع كامل احترامى لك فالكلام السابق غير سليم بالمره . ( اسف )
> فطبقات الردم اعلى التربة الطبيعية لا يتم القياس منها كما ذكرت سابقا فى تحديد عمق الحفر او منسوب التأسيس واى حسابات او توصيات لمنسوب التأسيس تؤخذ من الارض الطبيعية .



كلام حضرتك مش واضح لي قوي .لكن 
حضرتك دلوقت مقاول الجسه نزل الموقع علشان يبدا ياخذ عينات هو اساسا متحدد له صفر الجسه وهو ايضا الصفر المعماري وده خطا بيقع فيه مهندس اللي بيعمل الجسه ..حضرتك انا بفرض دلوقت منسوب تاسيس بناءا علي المناسيب اللي تم حسابها في المشاركه السابقه لاني دي النقطه التي تعتبر المثاليه لي جميل ..بعد كده بحسب قدره تحمل التربه من معادلات الكود واقارنها بالاجهاد الناتج من الاحمال ممكن يطلع مسيف اوك تمام ده منسوب كويس بعد كده ابدا اشوف موضوع الهبوط لان ممكن تكون تربه قويه تحتها تربه ضعيفه وبالتالي ممكن يكون الاجهاد عالي فالهبوط يطلع غير امن هضطر اغير منسوب التاسيس وهكذا ......وده كان هيوضح في الخطوات القادمه


----------



## محمد سنبله (2 أبريل 2013)

انا اسف لان الموضوع تقريبا شبه ملخبط عذرا علي ضيق الوقت عندي 
لكن اريد التوضيح في منسوب التاسيس 
علي حسب الملاحظه التي تم التوصل اليها لكيفيه عمل تحديد منسوب التاسيس وهذا المنسوب منسوب مبدئي لان لسه فيه عوامل اخري هتاكد لي هل هذا المنسوب تمام او لا 
دلوقت انا افترضت عندي منسوب -3.6 وزي ما قولت ده منسوب مبدئي لي ؟؟طب ايه اللي هيحكم بعد كده هل ده المنسوب ام لا
1- اجهاد التربه امن ام لا. بمعني انا هحسب قدره تحمل التربه من الكود وبعد كده هجيب الاجهاد اللي جاي من الاحمال (حمل علي مساحه)
2- الهبوط امن ام لا وعامل الهبوط هو عامل مهم جدا خاصه في اللبشه لان غالبا الاجهاد امن نظر لكبر مساحتها والهبوط هو الحكم في هذه الحاله 
****لو طلع الاجهاد امن او الهبوط امن فهو ده منسوب التاسيس طب مش امن هنبدا نغير المنسوب بناءا علي قطاع التربه ...دي مقدمه وهنشتغل علي قطاع جسه علشان نوضح ايه اللي هنعمله


----------



## ArSam (2 أبريل 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> انا اسف لان الموضوع تقريبا شبه ملخبط عذرا علي ضيق الوقت عندي
> لكن اريد التوضيح في منسوب التاسيس
> علي حسب الملاحظه التي تم التوصل اليها لكيفيه عمل تحديد منسوب التاسيس وهذا المنسوب منسوب مبدئي لان لسه فيه عوامل اخري هتاكد لي هل هذا المنسوب تمام او لا
> دلوقت انا افترضت عندي منسوب -3.6 وزي ما قولت ده منسوب مبدئي لي ؟؟طب ايه اللي هيحكم بعد كده هل ده المنسوب ام لا
> ...



سلام اخي الكريم وحياك الله ،،، 
سؤالي الثاني لكم هو اخي الكريم هل انت تناقش هنا على انك مهندس مختبر تربة ام انك مهندس تصميم تستعمل تقرير مختبر التربة؟
سؤالي الثالث لكم هو اخي الكريم هل الجدول المبين فيه بيانات الجسة هو من وضعك انت شخصيا ولا أخذته جاهزا من مختبر تربه معين؟
لأن موقعكم في احد الأماكن سيحدد نقاشنا حول كثيير من النقاط كما وانه اذا انت الذي بنيت الجدول ايضا سيكون لنا نقاش للإفادة ،،، وبانتظار ردكم لكم مني اطيب المنى وجزاكم الله خيرا ،،،،


----------



## محمد سنبله (2 أبريل 2013)

ان شاء الله الموضوع سيكون شامل كل شئ سوف اتحدث عن شغل مختبر التربه وسوف نصل في النهايه الي التوصيات .بعد ذلك سوف نحدث عن مهندس التصميم ....هي الفكره جاءت الي عندما حدث في مصرنا الحبيبه انهيارين احدهما برج 12 دور وبعد ما شاهدت التقرير الذي تم اعداده للمشكله كانت مشكله في التربه .ومنزل اخر 7 ادوار انهار اول امس و4 وفيات والتقارير الاوليه تشير انها ايضا التربه 
**********الموضوع ممكن يكون مش مترتب قوي ولكن مع وجود حضراتكم والنقاش الممتع سوف يكون الموضوع جميل ومفيد لك مهندس وسوف يتم وضعها في ملف في النهايه لتسهيل الرجوع اليه


----------



## محمد سنبله (2 أبريل 2013)

نتابع منسوب التاسيس 
منسوب التاسيس هو اول شئ يذكر في التقرير 
1-لان منسوب التاسيس هو الذي يحدد جهد التربه بمعني جهد التربه يختلف باختلاف عمق طبقه التاسيس 
2- منسوب التاسيس هيبين لي منسوب المياه الجوفيه هل اعلي منسوب التاسيس ام اسفل ودي هتفرق معي بعد كده علشان موضوع عزل اللبشه واحتياطات الاسمنت ونوعه 
3-منسوب التاسيس هيوضح لي هل انا هعمل اساس عميق ام سطحي هل هعمل احلال ولا هعمل ايه


----------



## ArSam (2 أبريل 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> نتابع منسوب التاسيس
> منسوب التاسيس هو اول شئ يذكر في التقرير
> 1-لان منسوب التاسيس هو الذي يحدد جهد التربه بمعني جهد التربه يختلف باختلاف عمق طبقه التاسيس
> 2- منسوب التاسيس هيبين لي منسوب المياه الجوفيه هل اعلي منسوب التاسيس ام اسفل ودي هتفرق معي بعد كده علشان موضوع عزل اللبشه واحتياطات الاسمنت ونوعه
> 3-منسوب التاسيس هيوضح لي هل انا هعمل اساس عميق ام سطحي هل هعمل احلال ولا هعمل ايه






محمد سنبله قال:


> ان شاء الله الموضوع سيكون شامل كل شئ سوف اتحدث عن شغل مختبر التربه وسوف نصل في النهايه الي التوصيات .بعد ذلك سوف نحدث عن مهندس التصميم ....هي الفكره جاءت الي عندما حدث في مصرنا الحبيبه انهيارين احدهما برج 12 دور وبعد ما شاهدت التقرير الذي تم اعداده للمشكله كانت مشكله في التربه .ومنزل اخر 7 ادوار انهار اول امس و4 وفيات والتقارير الاوليه تشير انها ايضا التربه
> **********الموضوع ممكن يكون مش مترتب قوي ولكن مع وجود حضراتكم والنقاش الممتع سوف يكون الموضوع جميل ومفيد لك مهندس وسوف يتم وضعها في ملف في النهايه لتسهيل الرجوع اليه




سلام اخي الكريم وحياك الله ،،، 
سؤالي الثاني لكم هو اخي الكريم هل انت تناقش هنا على انك مهندس مختبر تربة ام انك مهندس تصميم تستعمل تقرير مختبر التربة؟
سؤالي الثالث لكم هو اخي الكريم هل الجدول المبين فيه بيانات الجسة هو من وضعك انت شخصيا ولا أخذته جاهزا من مختبر تربه معين؟
لأن موقعكم في احد الأماكن سيحدد نقاشنا حول كثيير من النقاط كما وانه اذا انت الذي بنيت الجدول ايضا سيكون لنا نقاش للإفادة ،،، وبانتظار ردكم لكم مني اطيب المنى وجزاكم الله خيرا ،،،،​


----------



## محمد سنبله (2 أبريل 2013)

اشكرك علي حسن المتابعه 
اجابه السؤال الثاني 
سوف يكون العمل علي اساس مهندس مختبر تربه 
السؤال الثالث 
التقرير ده مش انا اللي عامله 
****انا ذكرت لحضرت ان االموضوع مش هيكون منظم قوي لان الموضوع حسب الوقت الفراغ لدي وحسب الاستفسارات وحسب حضور المعلومه لاني لست استاذ بجامعه لكي تكون المعلومات مرتبه ولكن هي بتكون حسب الظروف والله يعلم اني حالوت اساعد فقط نظرا لقله المواضيع في هذا الامر واني قد اكون لست علي المستوي العلمي القوي ومعلوماتي محدوده وقله خبرتي لكي افتح هذا الموضوع الذي يعد من اصعب العلوم من وجه نظري


----------



## محمد سنبله (2 أبريل 2013)

نتابع منسوب التاسيس 
**دي اهم نقطه في موضوع منسوب التاسيس وهي
دلوقت فيه منسوب بيكون موجود في اللوح المعماري وهو منسوب السفر المعماري وده بيكون (رصيف او مطبق في الشارع او بردوره )وانا اشتغلت عليه لما كنت بشوف منسوب التاسيس بتاعي ومنسوب التاسيس يعطي في التقرير من الصفر المعماري .طب دلوقت مقاول الجسات نزل الموقع وحدد مكان الجسه وبدا ياخذ عينات ,اكيد طبعا مكان الجسه ده بيكون لها منسوب ممكن يكون نفس منسوب الصفر المعماري او اعلي منه او اقل منه .وكما نعلم انه توجد علاقه وثيقه بين منسوب التاسيس والصفر المعماري وده بيكون متمثل في عمود التربه كما سنعرف لاحقا .يبقي لازم اتاكد من ان منسوب الجسه هو الصفر المعماري وهو طبعا بيكون عندي ميزانيه شبكيه للموقع وعليها مناسيب واقارن هذه المناسيب بالصفر المعماري ...................عامه لا يصح الا الصحيح بمعني لا اترك مقاول الجسات مع نفسه لانه مش عارف لا صفر معمار ولا صفر جسه ولذلك لازم يكون موجود ممثل لمكتب الاستشاري الاساسات اللي هيعمل الشغل ويكون موجود هناك علشان يعرف الدنيا فيها ايه


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (2 أبريل 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> اشكرك علي حسن المتابعه
> اجابه السؤال الثاني
> سوف يكون العمل علي اساس مهندس مختبر تربه
> السؤال الثالث
> ...



اخى الكريم : شكرا لك على طرح فكرة هذا الموضوع للنقاش 

واطرح عليك وعلى الاخوة الكرام تنظيم الموضوع والافكار لتعم الفائدة

واقترح ان يتم طرح الموضوع فى عدة محاور كالاتى

- تجهيز الموقع لاخذ الجسات 
- كيفية عمل الجسات واخذ العينات 
- عمل الاختبارات والتحاليل المختلفة للعينات فى المعمل 
- النتائج
- التقرير النهائى وتوصياته
لنبدء مرحلة اخرى 
- تسليم تقرير التربة للمصمم 
- تعامل المصمم الانشائى مع مفردات التقرير وتوصياتة 
- انتهاء المصمم من وضع الرسومات التصميمة ومراجعتها 

لنبدء فى مرحلة تاليه اولى خطوات التنفيذ والتعامل مع التقرير على الطبيعه وعلى توصياتة المختلفة 
- نقاشات حول منسوب التأسيس وعلاقتة بالصفر المعمارى
- متى يتم اخذ جسات تأكيدية
- متى يتم الرجوع الى المكتب المسئول عن الجسات ودراسات التربة 
وهكذا ......

على ان يندرج تحت كل محور مواضيع مختلفة ... وطرح اسئلة ونقاشات عامة تدور حولها


----------



## ArSam (2 أبريل 2013)

اخواني الاعزاء 
ان خلو تقرير التربة من قيمة عدد الضربات N الناتج من تجربة الإختراق القياسي للتربة عند طبقات متعددة ، وغياب الرسم البياني لبيان قيمة هذا العدد وتغيره مع العمق من التقرير ، كمهندس مصمم يجعل عندي هذا التقرير لا قيمة علمية له وخاصة اذا تزامن هذا مع توصيات حشو كلام غير علمي وتركيز على مستوى تأسيس هي اساسا مسألة ثانوية كلية ،،،،
إن اهم مافي التقرير هو العمل العلمي المبني على المعادلات المبنية على التجارب الحقلية الصحيحة وأهم هذه التجارب هي تجربة الاختراق القياس التي تعطي العدد إن ،،،، وتتلخص هذه التجربة الحقلية في رصد عدد ضربات اختراق التربة بقضيب حديدي ذات قطر معين مسافة 150 ملم لثلاث مسافات تهمل الاولى نتيجة اضطراب التربة المحفورة وتجمع الثانية مع الثالثة وهذا الاختراق ناتج من ترك كتلة حديدية كمطرقة زنتها 140 باوند 63.5 كغ تهوي بسقوط حر مسافة 76 سم لتجعل هذا القضيب الحديدي القياسي يخترق التربة ويتم عد الضربات التي تجعل هذا القضيب ان تخترق التربة مسافة 15 سم كما قلنا في ثلاث خمسة عشرات سم 
وارفق طيه ملف يشرح هذه التجربة القياسية وفقا للكود ASTM-D1586





​ما فائدة معرفة العدد ان N
عن طريقه يمكن تحديد قوة تحمل التربة وزاوية القص الداخلي وفقا للتصنيف الناتج عن التجارب الغزيرة لأنواع من الترب قام بها علماء التربة منهم ترزاكي ومايرهوف وزودونا بمعادلات ومنحنيات مبنية على هذه التجارب وتم اختصار بعضها في جداول احدها التالي ، 
كما انه يوجد جداول ومنحنيات عديدة سهلة الأستعمال في مراجع كثيرة اشهرهذه المراجع تصميم الاساسات لباولز ...

​


----------



## محمد سنبله (2 أبريل 2013)

الاخ الزميل *ArSam*
كلام حضرتك اي كلام في الهواء وواضح انه يوجد سؤء فهم للموضوع 
ارد علي اول نقطه بتاع منسوب التاسيس مين اللي قال مساله ثانويه منسوب التاسيس هو الاصل في الموضوع لانه هو اللي هعمل منه كل حاجه وهو اللي هيوضح امور كتيره ذكرتها في مشاركه سابقه ويعتبر منسوب التاسيس اهم توصيه بتكون موجوده في التقرير 
التقطه الثانيه 
لو التوصيات حشو اسمح لي اقول لك انك لم تقرا التقرير اساسا وانا افترض عدم قرائته لان لو قراته هتكون مصيبه هتعرف انه مش حشو لان اهم حاجه في التقرير تم ذكرها 
النقطه الاخيره 

SPT تقريبا انته مش عارف الاختبار اساسا وعلي اي تربه يتم عمله 
دي صوره من الملف وشوف القيم موجود ولا لا ومتي توجد ومتي لا





***********والله لو كنت صبرت شويه كان زمانك عرفت الموضوع بالتفصيل لان واخد الموضوع نقطه نقطه وعايز اوضح كل شئ لكن انته عمال تسال اي كلام في اي كلام 
----------اتمني من الاداره غلق الموضوع لاني مش هكتب فيه تاني واي احد يتفضل مشكورا يعمل موضوع مثله وانا الحمد لله اقدم شروحات علي صفحتي الرسميه علي الفيس بوك


----------



## ArSam (2 أبريل 2013)

اخي الكريم محمد
انا تكلمت عن التقرير بما لدي من خبرة متواضعة فإن كنت مخطأ او غاب عني شيئ فبين لي خطأي لاني انا طالب علم ، وان كان غير ذلك فتوقعي هو ابقاء التحدث عن امور علمية اوخبرات في مجال عنوان الموضوع ، واظن بان الانفعال الي منحى اخر هو يمكن ان نتحاشاه ونبقى نركز على الفائدة ،
سنختلف في وجهات النظر العلمية وتخطأني علميا فهذا يبقى علي العين والرأس ..... وهذا كل املي 
سلامي


----------



## ArSam (3 أبريل 2013)

أخي الكريم :
إن الاختلاف في الرأي لا يستوجب الانفعال والإستنكاف عن الحوارالفني الهندسي والتحول عنه فلكل مهندس قناعاته التي تحتمل الصواب الجزئي أو الخطأ فمن المواضيع ما يكون وجهة نظر ومنها مايكون حقائق علمية قد تغيب عن البعض ، وتواجدنا هنا تحت العنوان الذي طرحته الهدف منه الحوار العلمي فيه والاستفادة من مناقشات الجمع المبارك ، هذه قناعتي الشخصية ،،، 
من حقك ان تسألني لماذا لم تعجبني التوصيات لأجيبك بأني قصدت بذلك مسألة منسوب التأسيس فقط هذا ما أكدته ضمن كلامي والتي هي في طور النقاش حيث بينت لك وجهة نظري كمهندس مصمم في الردود السابقة ولعل تعميمي لم يكن صائبا لاننا لم نطرح بعد كافة مسائل التوصيات،،،
اعود لأقول بأن توقعي استمرارك في الموضوع سيكون فيه البركة والفائدة وعلينا التعاون على البر والتقوى ،،،
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (3 أبريل 2013)

اخي محمد سنبلة
ارجو الا تتعبني في صياغة اعتذار ورجاء انا واثق من تقبلك له مهما كان ركيكا وباهتا....
اتمنى ان تواصل في الموضوع لفائدته للكثيرين هنا واتمنى لو تم ترتيبه على المحاور التي ذكرها مهندسنا طلعت 


طلعت محمد علي قال:


> اخى الكريم : شكرا لك على طرح فكرة هذا الموضوع للنقاش
> 
> واطرح عليك وعلى الاخوة الكرام تنظيم الموضوع والافكار لتعم الفائدة
> 
> ...



وتاكد ان غرض الجميع هنا ان شاء الله هو الفائدة او الافادة وان اختلفت الاساليب والشخصيات والطرق
بانتظار مواصلتك لموضوعك القيم


----------



## elnahhas (3 أبريل 2013)

جميل الاختلاف وقبيح الخلاف


----------



## محمد سنبله (3 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا اعتذر جدا علي اسلوبي وانفعالي واقدم اعتذاري للزميل ar sam .مشكلتي اني مش بعرف افصل المواقف لو عندي مشكله شخصيه ممكن تظهر في شغل .ارجوا ان تتقبلوا اسفي 
وان شاء الله سوف نبدا الموضوع كما اشار م طلعت واتمني من الله ان يفيد هذا الموضوع وان يكون خالصا لوجهه الكريم 
[h=4]
[/h][h=4]
[/h]


----------



## خالد الأزهري (3 أبريل 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> انا اعتذر جدا علي اسلوبي وانفعالي واقدم اعتذاري للزميل ar sam .مشكلتي اني مش بعرف افصل المواقف لو عندي مشكله شخصيه ممكن تظهر في شغل .ارجوا ان تتقبلوا اسفي
> وان شاء الله سوف نبدا الموضوع كما اشار م طلعت واتمني من الله ان يفيد هذا الموضوع وان يكون خالصا لوجهه الكريم
> [h=4]
> ...




لا داعي للاعتذار اخي محمد .... اعتبر المهندس ArSam هو الاستشاري على ما تقوم به ويساعدك المهندس طلعت للدفاع عن التقرير وصدقني ستجد ان اكبر مستفيد هو انت ثم نحن المتابعون ...دائما اقول روح الهندسة في النقاشات لانها بها تتنقح الافكار وويتوسع افق المهندس ...
نتابع معكم


----------



## محمد سنبله (3 أبريل 2013)

العنصر الاول 
تجهيز الموقع لعمل الجسات 
*مقدمه 
الدراسات الجيوتقنيه هي الاعمال التي لها علاقه باستكشاف الموقع ودراسه التربه والصخور والمياه الجوفيه وتحليل تلك المعلومات وترجمتها لكي يمكن التنبؤ بطريقه تصرف التربه عند البناء عليها ومما لا شك فيه ان تلك الدرسات مهمه جدا عند تصميم وتنفيذ المباني .والدراسات التي يتم عملها تختلف حسب طبيعه المنشا فلو كان مشروع ضخم تكون هناك تقارير دقيقه جدا اما لو مشروع صغير تكون هناك معلومات ايضا لكن ليست البقدر الدقيق او الكافي .وتكلفه هذه الاعمال تكلفتها مقارنه بتكلفه المشروع لا شئ (0.05الي 0.2 من قيمه المشروع )
الغرض من ابحاث التربه 
1-معرفه هل الموقع ملائم للاعمال المزعم تنفيذها ام لا
2-من خلال هذه الدراسات يمكن اختيار افضل الطرق للتفيذ وايضا افضل تصميم للمشروع 
3-معرفه حاله المياه الجوفيه وتاثيرها علي الاعمال المقترحه 
توصلنا الان اني لازم اعمل دراسات للموقع هنشوف مقاول ينزل يعمل جسه وبالتالي لازم وهو في الموقع يجيب لي بيانات تكون كافيه لكي نتمكن من عمل الاختبارات والحسابات .لذلك ما هي البيانات المطلوبه 
1-لازم يكون عندي بيانات علشان احسب قدره التحمل 
2-بيانات علشان اعرف ترتيب طبقات التربه وايه صفات كل طبقه 
3-معلومات لكي نتكمن من حساب قيم الهبوط 
4-تحديد مشاكل التربه 
5- موقع المياه الجوفيه 
6-تحديد مشاكل التربه 
7- معرفه ظروف الموقع والبيئه المحيطه 
****وبهذا عرفنا ايه المطلوب مني وانا نازل اعمل جسات وايه اهيمه الكلام ده ,سنتعرف في المشاركات القادمه عن ما هي الجسه والمشاكل ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد سنبله (3 أبريل 2013)

في حاجتين احب اكد عليهم وكثير من المهندسين يهملها 
1-لابد من عمل ميزانيه شبكيه للموقع لكي يتم الربط بين المناسيب لان انا بنزل الارض بعمل جسه والمهندس المعماري بيفرض لنفسه صفر معماري ويشتغل واحيانا كثير ودي من اسباب المصائب ان المنسوبين مختلفين لذلك قبل ما اعمل جسه يكون فيه ميزانيه شبكيه واربط بينها وبين الصفر المعماري(ان شاء الله سوف نعرف خطوره هذا الامر فيما بعد )
2-لازم اعرف لو لي جار ايه ظروف هذا الجار هل مبني قديم ولا جديد والاهم منسوب تاسيسه ونوع اساسته هل اساسات سطحيه ام اساسات عمقيه لانها هتفرف ودي هتفيد المصمم لانه ممكن يكون الجار منسوب تاسيسه اعلي مني فده هياثر في موضوع الحفر فيما بعد 

***ملحوظه 
يتم عمل زياره ميدانيه للموقع المراد انشائه واجمع عنه شويه معلومات ممكن اشوف فيه مشاكل في الموقع او اعاقات موجوده وممكن اشوف التربه حاجه كده بمجرد النظر .ممكن كمان اسال عن المنطقه الموجود بها المشروع واشوف هل حصل مشاكل قبل كده في المنطقه زلازل و تشققات ارضيه .


----------



## ArSam (3 أبريل 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> انا اعتذر جدا علي اسلوبي وانفعالي واقدم اعتذاري للزميل ar sam .مشكلتي اني مش بعرف افصل المواقف لو عندي مشكله شخصيه ممكن تظهر في شغل .ارجوا ان تتقبلوا اسفي
> وان شاء الله سوف نبدا الموضوع كما اشار م طلعت واتمني من الله ان يفيد هذا الموضوع وان يكون خالصا لوجهه الكريم



جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الكريم هذا كان املي فيكم ،،، 

فكلنا خطاء ولا داعي لتقديم اعتذار واعتبرني تلميذك ، 
فنحن هنا لنناقش امورا علمية وننال فوائد مبنيه من امثال هندستكم الفنية فقد يزل لسان او يسهو بنان عندها نلجأ الى الرحمن ان يغمرنا بالعفو والغفران ليصفح عنا الاخوان بما كان وكان ....

وكما تعلم فنحن بحاجة للإلتحام ، فإن لم نتوافق في امور هندسة التربة فكيف سنتوافق في هندسة الامة التي هي الآن تبكي دما وتنتظر الايادي البيضاء من امثالكم ، 

بيض الله وجهك وغفر ذنبك وزادك علما وتقى ورزقك من فضله ويسر امرك وفتح لك ابواب الخير انت ومن تحب ومن مر من هنا وقرأ هذه الاحرف

تقبل سلامي 
ونحن بانتظار مايخطه بنانك على شرط ان تتقبل خربشات اقلامنا بسعة صدرك .........
فعلى بركة الله


----------



## محمد سنبله (3 أبريل 2013)

كده بفضل الله انتهينا من اول مرحله 
سوف نتحدث عن الجسه كتعريف وكعدد
..في المشاركه السابقه عرفنا اهميه عمل الدراسات الجيوتقنيه للتربه المراد انشاء الموقع عليها .
المشكله التي تحدث في الجسات غالبا لا يكون ممثل مكتب الاستشاري الخاص بالتربه فنجد ان المقاول نازل الموقع ومعاه العده بتاعته والعمال وفنيين .تلاقي هما اللي بيستخرجوا العينات ولا اي احتياطات بتتعمل في اخذ العينات وثانيا بياخذ العينه من اي مكان ومن غير معرفه اي مناسيب للجسه ونتيجه كل ذلك اكيد مش هيكون الامر بالدقه المطلوبه وفي احيان ممكن المقاولا لا يعمل جسه ولا حاجه ممكن يحفر كام متر ويريح دماغه .في النهايه لابد من وجود جود مهندس ميكانيكا تربه موجود اثناء عمل الجسات .
_...........ما هي الجسه _
الجسه .هي ثقب راسي ينفذ في موقع المنشا المراد انشائه بغرض الحصول علي عينات من التربه لدرستها لكي يمكن معرفه طبيعه طبقات التربه وسمكها وصفاتها 
_عدد الجسات _
حدد الكود المصري شروطا للعد طبقا لنوع المنشا 





عمق الجسه 
ايضا الجسه يكون لها عمق لابد من الالتزام به وقد حدد ايضا الكود عمق للجسه حسب نوع المشروع 





كروكي يوضح اماكن الجسات في الموقع والكروكي ده بيعمله استشاري التربه والمقاول ينفذه زي ما هو موضح 





في المشاركه القادمه ان شاء الله سوف نتعرف عن المعدات المستخدمه في الجسات


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 أبريل 2013)

اخى الكريم : محمد
اشكرك على احساسك العالى وتفهمك وتقبلك ....
بسم الله ما شاء الله ... احسنت فى كل ما ذكرت عالية واعجبنى اسلوبك بعد ترتيب الافكار والامساك بخيوط الموضوع .. ويا حبذا لو دعمت مشاركاتك التاليه ان شاء الله بالصور ليكن الموضوع اكثر فائدة للجميع 

واسمح لى ان اضيف فى محور تجهيز الموقع لعمل الجسات بعض النقاط البسيطه وهى كالاتى

1- التنسيق بين الاطراف جميعا ( مالك واستشارى ومقاول ) لتحديد ميعاد الذهاب للموقع والبدء فى اخذ الجسات ( ويفضل ان يمون ذلك التنسيق والترتيب مكتوبا )

2- قبل البدء فى ترتيبات وميعاد البدء فى الجسات يجب الانتهاء من الترتيبات اللوجستيه المطلوبه 
فمكنة الجسات تحتاج الى طريق ممهد .. ونحتاج ايضا الى مصدر للمياه اثناء تنفيذ الجسه ( او توفير خزانات او براميل مياه ان تعذر ذلك )

نتابع معك ونشاركك وان شاء الله الموضوع هيكون ممتع 

تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد سنبله (4 أبريل 2013)

فيديو عن تنفيذ الجسات جزي الله صاحبه 
‫دورة تدريبية على اعمال الجسات بالموقع 1‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## محمد سنبله (4 أبريل 2013)

*هو فيه تاكيد وانا بختار اماكن الجسات معملش جسه في مكان فراغ زي مثلا عندي فيلا اروح اختار الجسه في الجنينه (الحديقه )
*والمهندس نازل يكون معاه الكروكي الموضح اماكن الجسات هو بيكون موجود في كروكي الموقع العام


----------



## محمد سنبله (4 أبريل 2013)




----------



## محمد سنبله (4 أبريل 2013)




----------



## محمد سنبله (4 أبريل 2013)




----------



## محمد سنبله (4 أبريل 2013)




----------



## محمد سنبله (4 أبريل 2013)




----------



## محمد سنبله (4 أبريل 2013)

وبهذا نكون انتهينا من انواع المعدات المستخدمه في عمل الجسات وهو مش مطلوب من حضرتك غير انك تعرف اسم المعده ومتي تستخدم وشكلها .سوف نتحدث عن استخدام كل معده لكن في وقت اخر لان في المشاركات القادمه ان شاء الله سوف نتحدث عن اهم شئ في موضوع الجسات وهو دور المهندس وكيف يشرف علي الجسات وما هو المطلوب منه وكيف يمكن استخراج عينه فعلا تعبر عن الطبيعه وليس مجرد شويه طين او رمل لا يعبروا من قريب او بعيد عن التربه 
ارحب باستفساركم او اي اضافه لكي نخرج موضوع ان شاء الله مفيد ومنظم لكل المهندسين 
..........................................................................لا تنسوا الدعاء لي بالتوفيق والسداد


----------



## محمد سنبله (5 أبريل 2013)

قبل ما ندخل علي شغل الجسه واخذ العينات لازم تاخد بالك 
*في الجسات اللعب كتير قوي تخيل حضرتك في وجود المهندس بيحصل لعب ما بالكم في عدم وجود مهندس الدنيا طبعا هتكون هيصه 
-طبعا المفروض الجسه لها عمق معين وكل متر بناخذ عينه الموضوع ده بيحصل فيه لعب ازاي مثلا المفروض يكون عندك 10 عينات يعني من 10متر عمق البيه بيعمل ايه كل 1 م ياخذ عينتين يعني مش هينزل غير 5متر بس طبعا لازم تكون صاحي للموضوع وتشوف المواسير اللي نزلت كام متر 
- بنعمل اختبار اسمه اختبار الاختراق القياسي sptطبعا لازم اعمله لكل متر عمق هو طبعا برده مش هيعمل لكل 1 متر برده لازم اكون فاهم ايه اللي بيحصل 
- طبعا لازم يكون معاه شمع علشان اشمع العينه لان لو معملتش لها تشميع خصائصها هتتغير وخصوصا محتوي الماء اللي في العينه 
-من اسباب المشاكل اصلا ان مقاول الجسه جايب شويه عمال اي كلام ليس لديهم الخبره في التعامل مع العمل من ناحيه كل حاجه لابد ان يكون المقاول معه فنيين علي قدر عالي من الخبره في العمل 
- طبعا لازم اشيك علي المعده الخاصه بالجسات زي ما بنشيك علي الخلاطه في شغل الخرسانه 
-لازم كل عينه اكتب عليها العمق بتاعها عليها لكي احصل علي ترتيب الطبقات كما هو في الطبيعه ولكي يتم استخراج قيم حقيقيه لان كل عينه بياثر عليها ارتفاع عمود التربه اعلاها وبالتالي العمق مؤثر علي الدقه 
********ان شاء الله نعلق علي موضوع اختبار spt وموضوع التاكد من عمق الجسه ودي حاجه مهمه جدا ثم ننطلق في امر غايه الاهميه طريقه اخذ العينات


----------



## Do It (5 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ...... الى الامام


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (5 أبريل 2013)

اخى محمد 
هل هناك فرق من الناحية الفنيه فى طريقة اخذ الجسة بين المعده اليدويه والميكانيكيه


----------



## محمد سنبله (5 أبريل 2013)

شكل يوضح ترقيم العينات من حيث 
1-رقم الجسه 
2- عمق العينه 
كما يت التوضيح في المشاركه السابقه علي اهميه الترقيم للعينات


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (5 أبريل 2013)

سؤال :- متى يتم اخذ عينات كل نصف متر من الجسة ( بدلا من 1 م ) ؟؟


----------



## محمد سنبله (5 أبريل 2013)

م محمد طلعت احييك علي هذه الاسئله الجميله جدا جدا وهي في الصميم .انا كنت حسيت ان محدش بيخش الموضوع .
سؤال حضرتك الاول
 هل هناك فرق من الناحية الفنيه فى طريقة اخذ الجسة بين المعده اليدويه والميكانيكيه  
الفارق الوحيد هو العينه مقلقه او غير مقلقله بس طبعا كل طريقها لمها مميزاتها وعيوبها يعني ممكن الطريقه الميكانيكيه تلاقي المعده بايزه وبالتالي العينات تتطلع وحشه وكذلك اليدويه بس المكيانيكيه افضل بس مع الاعماق الصغيره مش فارقه ...........هل عند حضرتك راي اخر او تعليق


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (5 أبريل 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> م طلعت احييك علي هذه الاسئله الجميله جدا جدا وهي في الصميم .انا كنت حسيت ان محدش بيخش الموضوع .
> سؤال حضرتك الاول
> هل هناك فرق من الناحية الفنيه فى طريقة اخذ الجسة بين المعده اليدويه والميكانيكيه
> الفارق الوحيد هو العينه مقلقه او غير مقلقله بس طبعا كل طريقها لمها مميزاتها وعيوبها يعني ممكن الطريقه الميكانيكيه تلاقي المعده بايزه وبالتالي العينات تتطلع وحشه وكذلك اليدويه بس المكيانيكيه افضل بس مع الاعماق الصغيره مش فارقه ...........هل عند حضرتك راي اخر او تعليق



فى كل الاحوال يجب ان تكون العينة المستخرجه سليمة وتعبر فعلا عن الجزء من التربة الذى تمثله وخاصة من ناحية التجانس 

واستطيع ان ارصد الملاحظات الاتية لكلا الطريقتين :-

** الطريقة الميكانيكية :- لها المميزات التناليه 
1- موفره للوقت
2- موفره للمجهود
3- يفضل استخدامها فى الاعماق الكبيرة .

** الطريقة اليدوية 
1- لها ميزة كون استخدامها فى الاماكن التى لا نستطيع الوصول اليها بالمعدة لوجود معوقات .


----------



## محمد سنبله (5 أبريل 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> فى كل الاحوال يجب ان تكون العينة المستخرجه سليمة وتعبر فعلا عن الجزء من التربة الذى تمثله وخاصة من ناحية التجانس
> 
> واستطيع ان ارصد الملاحظات الاتية لكلا الطريقتين :-
> 
> ...



اثمن لك تفاعلك في الموضوع 
لكن حضرتك خصصت السؤال من ناحيه العينات وليس ما الفرق بين الطريقتين فانا تحدث عن الناحيه الفنيه للعينات 
*اضيف علي كلام حضرتك 
ان اليدويه لا تصلح للتربه الصخريه وايضا لو اعامل عليها مش متخصص العينات بتتطلع اي كلام 
الاخطر
في اختبار spt بيكون في اليدويه مش دقيق بالدرجه الكافيه لان عمال اللي بيعملوه اما في الطريقه الميكانيكيه ادق بكثير وده اختبار مهم جدا جدا وزي ما هنعرف الاختبار في بعد ان شاء الله هنعرف ان المفروض انزل بالمندله (المطرقه) من ارتفاع معين صعب يتحقق في اليدويه 
.............


----------



## محمد سنبله (5 أبريل 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> سؤال :- متى يتم اخذ عينات كل نصف متر من الجسة ( بدلا من 1 م ) ؟؟



يتم اخذ العينه كل نصف متر في حاله ما اذا كانت ارتفاعات التربه صغيره مثلا 
يعنى لو التربة مكونة من 2متر رمل 1 طين ثم 1.5متر رمل متحجر ثم 0.5 طفلة ثم 1.5 طين و هكذا


فلازم اصغر المسافة بين العينات .ممكن ايضا يحصل تغير في الطبقات .
​طب نعرف ازاي 
زي ما قولت في مشاركه سابقه لازم يكون معي تاريخ للموقع والتربه به ولو فيه جسات جار لي ممكن استعين بها او ممكن اعمل اول جسه الاقي الطبقات صغيره في الجسه التانيه اغير الي 0.5 بدلا من 1


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (5 أبريل 2013)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طلعت محمد علي 

 
سؤال :- متى يتم اخذ عينات كل نصف متر من الجسة ( بدلا من 1 م ) ؟؟



يتم اخذ العينه كل نصف متر في حاله ما اذا كانت ارتفاعات التربه صغيره مثلا 
يعنى لو التربة مكونة من 2متر رمل 1 طين ثم 1.5متر رمل متحجر ثم 0.5 طفلة ثم 1.5 طين و هكذا


فلازم اصغر المسافة بين العينات .ممكن ايضا يحصل تغير في الطبقات .
​طب نعرف ازاي 
 زي ما قولت في مشاركه سابقه لازم يكون معي تاريخ للموقع والتربه به ولو فيه جسات جار لي ممكن استعين بها او ممكن اعمل اول جسه الاقي الطبقات صغيره في الجسه التانيه اغير الي 0.5 بدلا من 1 

احسنت اخى الكريم . بس لو ما فى اى تاريخ للموقع ممكن نبدأ اول جسة بأخذ عينات كل 0.5 م فى الطبقات السطحية الاول ولتكن اول 10 م ونلاحظ التغييرات الشكليه فى العينات المستخرجه وبناء علية نقرر العينات فى الجسات التاليه كل 1 م او كل 0.5 م
طيب سؤال 

ممكن الجسة تكون فى اولها كل 0.5 م وفى الجزء الاخير كل 1 م ؟؟
​


----------



## محمد سنبله (5 أبريل 2013)

هرد علي حضرتك في مشاركه اتيه ان شاء الله


----------



## خالد الأزهري (5 أبريل 2013)

الموضوع يستحق التثبيت ...نتمنى الا يتوقف اخواني لاننا نستفيد منه جدا
مع الشكر والتقدير لمهندسنا محمد سنبلة واساتذتنا طلعت وArSam وكل من يفيدنا في الموضوع


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (5 أبريل 2013)

اخى الكريم : بارك الله فيك وبك ولك 
ممكن الجسة تكون فى اولها كل 0.5 م وفى الجزء الاخير كل 1 م ؟؟
وهل من الممكن اخذ العينات كل 2م بدلا من 1 م ؟؟

وفى اى مكان داخل كل 1م من الجسه ( الكمية المستخرجه باستخدام الماكينه ) هل فى اولها او اوسطها او اخرها ام ماذا ؟؟

كيف يتم قياس عمق الجسه ؟؟
وما هى الاطوال القياسيه للقطع المستخدمه والتى ارفقت صورها فى المشاركات السابقه ؟؟


----------



## محمد سنبله (5 أبريل 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> الموضوع يستحق التثبيت ...نتمنى الا يتوقف اخواني لاننا نستفيد منه جدا
> مع الشكر والتقدير لمهندسنا محمد سنبلة واساتذتنا طلعت وArSam وكل من يفيدنا في الموضوع



شكرا علي تثبيت الموضوع ان شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنكم ونقدر نفيد الناس ولو بمعلومه صغيره


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (5 أبريل 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> الموضوع يستحق التثبيت ...نتمنى الا يتوقف اخواني لاننا نستفيد منه جدا
> مع الشكر والتقدير لمهندسنا محمد سنبلة واساتذتنا طلعت وArSam وكل من يفيدنا في الموضوع



نشكرك مشرفنا الكريم م / خالد الأزهرى
على تثبيت الموضوع . ونبارك للاخ محمد ما فعلت 
بارك الله فيك ولك وبك ..


----------



## محمد سنبله (5 أبريل 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> اخى الكريم : بارك الله فيك وبك ولك
> ممكن الجسة تكون فى اولها كل 0.5 م وفى الجزء الاخير كل 1 م ؟؟
> وهل من الممكن اخذ العينات كل 2م بدلا من 1 م ؟؟
> 
> ...



الرد باختصار هو ؟
اللي بيحدد نوع الشغل وظروف الجسه 
1-نوع التربه 
2- مكان الموقع 
3-طول الجسه 
ده باختصار لكن ان شاء الله هحاول اوضح لحضرتك في مشاركه قادمه الموضوع اكتر


----------



## محمد سنبله (5 أبريل 2013)

موضوع العينه كل 0.5 ولا 1 ولا 2 ده كما ذكرت يتحدد عن طريق
1-نوع التربه 
2- مكان الموقع 
3-طول الجسه 
نتحدث عن كل بند علي حدي
*نوع التربه 
احنا عندنا في مصر كل منطقه لها زي cv للتربه بيكون معروف عنها معلومات وكمان مذكوره في الكود وممكن كمان نشوف جار لنا له جسه تكون لنا زي مرجع ,ممكن كمان تسال عمال او مقاول الجسه ايه اخبار التربه في المنطقه يعني فيه كذا طريقه اجيب بها معلومات وكل مهندس وله اسلوبه في جمع العلومات بكده عملت خلفيه لنفسي علي التربه ...للمعلومه ترتيب الطبقات تقريبا ثابت زي الجار بس اللي هيفرق عمق الطبقات
*طول الجسه 
زي ما تم توضيحها في الاول كيفيه تحديد عمق الجسات مثلا 
طول الجسه ايضا عامل مؤثر في الاختيار يعني مثلا جسه 20 متر طين متماسك مش هنعمل جسات يدويه لازم جسات ميكانيكيه طب ارض صغيره ومكان يصعب دخول المعدات الميكانيكيه والاض رمل رمليه يبقي لازم اعمل جسات يدويه.....
مكان الموقع
واضحه دي بمعني لو مكان صغير مش هعرف ادخل المعده الميكانيكيه وهكذا 
يتبع ..........


----------



## محمد سنبله (5 أبريل 2013)

هل ينفع اخد عينه كل 2متر او كل نصف متر
موضوع كل نصف متر تم توضيحه من قبل 
طب كل 2متر ينفع طبعا ينفع ممكن في حاله تربه مكمله وممتده لاسفل,بس لا تفضل لسببين 
1-هتعطي دقه قليله 
2- ممكن يكون فيه عرق طفله ولا حاجه وانا مخدتش فيه عينه


----------



## محمد سنبله (5 أبريل 2013)

طب دلوقت انا باخد عينه كل 1 متر طب العينه دي هاخدها في الاول ولا الاخر وايه ؟؟؟؟
احنا بنحاول ناخد متوسط العينة


يعنى فى اعلى الطبقة بيبقي عليها وزن تربة كانت فوقبها اقل واللى تحت بيبقي عليها اكبر


فاحنا لما بنجيب خواص التربة للواحد متر ده


بيبقي المتوسط فبالتالي بناخد العينة فى نصفها

كيفيه قياس عمق الجسه 

عن طريق المواسير اللي نزلت اقصد المواسير اللي كانت في حفره الجسه ممكن انزل المواسير تاني واشوف طول الماسوره كام قدام عيني
​


----------



## محمد سنبله (5 أبريل 2013)

عوده الي موضوع اختيار الجسات 
يفضل ان توجد جسه في المنتصف والافضل يتم اختيار الجسه في مكان اعلي حمل متوقع 
***********************************************
ما هي انواع العينات 

[FONT=&quot]*Undisturbed soil samples-1*[/FONT] عينات غير مقلقله 
هي العينات التي تحتفظ بنفس قواهما وخواصها ومحتواها المائي الموجوده في الطبيعه و لا تتغير خواصها الموجوده في الطبيعه (عامله زي قطعه جاتوه )
2-[FONT=&quot]*Disturbed soil samples*[/FONT] عينات مقلقله 
هي العينات التي يتغير قوامها وخواصها ومحتواها المائي نتيجه استخراجها من الارض عن تلك الموجوده في الطبيعه 
-------
اتمني التفاعل من الناس


----------



## ArSam (6 أبريل 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> عوده الي موضوع اختيار الجسات
> يفضل ان توجد جسه في المنتصف والافضل يتم اختيار الجسه في مكان اعلي حمل متوقع
> ***********************************************
> ما هي انواع العينات
> ...



اظنك تقصد هنا عينات غير مخلخلة وعينات مخلخلة ،،، ككلمة عربية اقصد من حيث دقة التعبير


----------



## محمد سنبله (6 أبريل 2013)

نتحدث عن موضوع استخدام البنتونيت في عمل الجسات 
ما هو البنتونيت 
 رواسب البنتونيت ناتجة عن ترسيب الرماد البركانى ثم تعرضه لعمليات تحولية نتيجة الضغط الناشئ عن تراكم طبقات سميكة من الرمال فوقها وكذلك نتيجة عمليات نقل الرواسب الطينية عن طريق المياه الى اماكن الترسيب. وهناك ثلاثة انواع من البنتونيت وهى البنتونيت الصوديومى ويمتاز بخاصية الانتفاخ , البنتونيت الكالسى ليس له خاصية الانتفاخ والنوع الثالث هو البنتونيت الصوديومى المنشط باستخدام البوليمرات وكربونات الصوديوم.هو صخر رسوبى فئة من الطفلة ناعم الملمس وله خواص فى سرعة الترسب ما يعطيه صفة مهمه وهي قابلية الالتصاق بالجدار فى المسام الواسعة وتغطيتها ويعطى حركة سلسة 

اهميته في الجسات 
1-تبريد الادوات المخترقه للتربه لان الماسوره بتنزل بالضغط عليها 
2-تسهيل عمليه الاختراق (نفس فكره الصابون او الشامبو)ليه ؟لانه بيقلل الاحتكاك 
3-سند جوانب الحفر (الحفر الخاصه بالجسه) بيعمل زي تغليف لجوانب الحفر 

********بحاول افتح موضوع تنفيذ الجسات لكي نكون ملمين بالامر


----------



## محمد سنبله (6 أبريل 2013)

ArSam قال:


> اظنك تقصد هنا عينات غير مخلخلة وعينات مخلخلة ،،، ككلمة عربية اقصد من حيث دقة التعبير



هي تمشي مخلخله وغير مخلخله بس انا لم اسمعها من قبل حتي الكود المصري بيسميها مقلقله وغير مقلقه والانجليزيه *Undisturbed soil samples-1* و *Disturbed soil samples **ولا اعلم ما هي ترجمتها في البلدان الاخري ,من وجه نظري مقلقه وغير مقلقه ادق لان مخلخله دي ممكن تكون حته واحده بس شكلها متغير شويه اما مقلقه بتكون زي قطع كده زي لما يكون شويه رمل هل ده مخلخل ام مقلقل ....وهي اكيد بتختلف من بلد الي اخري *


----------



## ArSam (6 أبريل 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> اثمن لك تفاعلك في الموضوع
> لكن حضرتك خصصت السؤال من ناحيه العينات وليس ما الفرق بين الطريقتين فانا تحدث عن الناحيه الفنيه للعينات
> *اضيف علي كلام حضرتك
> ان اليدويه لا تصلح للتربه الصخريه وايضا لو اعامل عليها مش متخصص العينات بتتطلع اي كلام
> ...



اخي الكريم حسب معلوماتي ان تجربة ال spt تؤخذ مباشرة في موقعها يعني في منسوب الحفر الذي وصلت اليه وهذا يعني انه التربة موجودة على طبيعتها عند ذلك المستوى اللهم الا الطبقة ال15 سم الاولى بسبب انها مخلخلة تهمل قرائتنا فيها (من المعلوم ان هذه التجربة تؤخذ ثلاث مرات لعمق اجمالي 45 سم كما ستشرحه لنا ويتم اهمال ال15 سم الولى ونجمع نتائج ال30 سم الثانية)،،،
خلاصة قولي هنا وما قصدته انه لا علاقة لتجربة ال. Spt باستخراج العينات التي تؤخذ للمختبر لاجراء باقي التجارب عليها ولا نوع العينة المستخرجة سواء كانت مخلخلة ام غير مخلخلة ،،،، الا اذا كنت انا فهمت شيئا خلاف ما تتكلم انت عنه ،،،،،
صحيح الاماكن الضيقة التي لاتصل اليها المعدة الميكانيكية الاعتيادية مع الشاحنة نقوم باستعمال الطريقة اليدوية كما تفضلتم (المقصود هنا معدة صغيرة تنقل يدويا وتركب على ثلاث قوائم بسيطة مثلا لضيق المكان ) لاستخراج ضربات ال spt لكن هنا ايضا تؤخذ الضربات على التربة في مكان مستواها الطبيعي ايضا وايضا وقد نستخدم رفع المطرقة ايضا بحبل يدويا لكن ايضا لا ربط هنا ايضا مع العينات المستخرجة ،،،
سلام


----------



## محمد سنبله (6 أبريل 2013)

م *ArSam* اشكرك علي تفاعلك في الموضوع 
الاختبار فعلا يكون في الموقع وفي الحفره مباشره وهذا ما اقصده لكن هذا الاختبار حسب المواصفات ان المندله تنزل حره تحت تاثير وزنها والاهم ايضا انها تسقط من ارتفاع 71سم فهل حضرتك تتخيل ان العامل ممكن يعرف يحافظ علي الارتفاع 71سم والعامل ده بشر يعني معدل حركته متغير شويه 71 وشويه 70 وهكذا اما في الطريقه الميكانيكيه فبيكون في المعده الحاجات دي موجوده سهله والارتفاع معلوم ونقطه اخري موضوع انها تسقط سقوط حر ايه اللي يضمن لي ان العامل يخليها تنزل حره وليس له دخل في حركته .اتمني تكون وصلت الفكره


----------



## محمد سنبله (6 أبريل 2013)

طريقه معرفه مكونات التربه 
نحضر كوب ماء يوضع فيه كميه من التربه المراد اختبار نوعها ونقلب بالمعلقه بعد ما نخلص تقليب نجد ان 
1-الرمل(Sand) يترسب في ظرف 30 ثانيه 
2-الطمي (Silt)  يترسب في ظرف 15 ثانيه 
3-الطين (Clay) يظل عالقا


----------



## محمد سنبله (6 أبريل 2013)

تاكيد علي اهميه الجسات 
دي صوره مبني عندنا في مصر انهار من اسبوع وتوفي اربعه نتيجه انهيار المبني المهندس اهتم بالاعمده والبلاطات ونسي اهم حاجه انه يهتم الاول بالتربه التي تعتبر اهم شئ .


----------



## علي المجمعي (6 أبريل 2013)

جزى الله الخوة المشاركين كل الخير
اقتراح للاخ صاحب الموضوع: ارى - استكمالا لجميلك- ان تضع شرحك ، مع مداخلات الاخوة بشكل كتاب وورد او بي دي اف لتعم الفائدة
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد سنبله (6 أبريل 2013)

علي المجمعي قال:


> جزى الله الخوة المشاركين كل الخير
> اقتراح للاخ صاحب الموضوع: ارى - استكمالا لجميلك- ان تضع شرحك ، مع مداخلات الاخوة بشكل كتاب وورد او بي دي اف لتعم الفائدة
> مع جزيل الشكر


 
حسب الوقت لان ده بياخد وقت كتير علشان تتنظم كويس وترتيب المعلومات لان زي ما حضرتك شايف معلومه بتتقال وممكن ارجع لها تاني .......لو عند حضرتك القدره علي تجميعه فجزاك الله خير


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (6 أبريل 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> تاكيد علي اهميه الجسات
> دي صوره مبني عندنا في مصر انهار من اسبوع وتوفي اربعه نتيجه انهيار المبني المهندس اهتم بالاعمده والبلاطات ونسي اهم حاجه انه يهتم الاول بالتربه التي تعتبر اهم شئ .



الاخ الكريم : محمد
احسنت فيما تقول .. ولكن لا تعتقد ان موضوع الصوره هذة سوف يمر مرور الكرام . وان اعتقدت ذلك فانت واهن 
ارجو افادتنا بأكبر قدر من البيانات والمعومات عن هذا المبنى الواضح فى الصورة ( وهل هذا المبنى بجوار ترعة المريوطية .. قريب من الدائرى ) . حتى نتمكن من التحليل والتمحيص والتدقيق .. 
فأختصارا الصورة السابقة هى اختصار لكل موضوعك فى لقطة من كاميرا

ولى بعض الملاحظات المبدئية على هذة الصورة 

1- المبنى غير مرتفع ( خمس ادوار فقط ) وواضح ان المبنى تحت الانشاء وتحت التحميل والاحمال لم تزل احمالا ضعيفة
2- لو دققت فى الصوره ستجد انه وابتداء من الدور الثانى بعد الارضى تم استخدام الطوب الخفيف فى المبانى مما يعنى انه هناك مشكلة بالفعل ظهرت منذ وقت ليس بالقريب وان القائم على الاعمال ( المالك ) والمهندس المشرف ( فى حالة وجود مهندس ) على دراية كامله ان هناك مشكله ما وهذا نوع من الاجراءات فى التعامل معها

3- الصورة السابقة تظهر ان المبنى مائل ولم ينهار بعد ( وقت التصوير ) مما يعنى ان جساءة المبنى عالية واساساته من الممكن ان تكون امنه ( واتخيل ان الاساسات لبشة من الخرسانه المسلحة .....)

4- واضح ان المنطقة بها زرع وان التربه طينية وهنا مربط الفرس والكلام كله واعتقد انه تم التأسيس على التربة الطينية مباشرة واعتقد انها تربة طعيفة جدا .واعتقد ان الاساسات سطحية 

هذا بصفة مبدئية وللحديث بقية ...
تحياتى


----------



## محمد سنبله (6 أبريل 2013)

مهندس طلعت .خد مني دي كمان علشان الموضوع يولع شويه ونتعمق في الامر 
انهيار برج في المحله الكبري جمهوريه مصر العربيه ارتفاعه دور ارضي +13 دور علوي


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (6 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 

جزا الله كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع الرائع 

كنت أحب استفسر عن اختبار cr & rqd ما الفائدة منهما وكيفية تنفيذهما


----------



## محمد سنبله (6 أبريل 2013)

مهندس وليد صويني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزا الله كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع الرائع
> 
> كنت أحب استفسر عن اختبار cr & rqd ما الفائدة منهما وكيفية تنفيذهما



هذا الاختبار يستخدم في الاستدلال علي جوده الصخر بمعني مدي استمراريه الصخور في الطبيعه ومدي انتشار الفواصل بها (ممكن يكون فيها عرق طفله او فاصل ) الموضوع سهل جدا جدا بمعني انه عباره عن ان حضرتك طلعت عينه من التربه بتجمع اطوال هذه العينات بس شرط يزيد طولها عن 10 سم واقل من ذلك يتم استبعاده بقسم الاطوال دي علي طول ماسوره الاختراق ........ده باختصار ان شاء الله في مشاركه قادمه هحاول اني افيدك اكتر بصور او توضيح باستفاضه


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (6 أبريل 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> مهندس طلعت .خد مني دي كمان علشان الموضوع يولع شويه ونتعمق في الامر
> انهيار برج في المحله الكبري جمهوريه مصر العربيه ارتفاعه دور ارضي +13 دور علوي



واضح ايضا ان المنطقة زراعية ... والتربة طينية 

بس من مخلفات المبنى كما يتضح بالصورة فى ايضا اموره انشائية حدث فيها ولا حرج 
وارى انه من الممكن الانهيار يرجع لاسباب عدة احداها مشكلة التربة والاخرى المشاكل الانشائية الموجودة بالمبنى .... وان شاء الله ساحاول التعيب لاحقا على هذة الصورة


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (7 أبريل 2013)

كنت استفسر عن حدود اتربرج (p.l, p.i , l.l) كيفية حسابهم وما الفائدة من حسابهم 

وهل تدل القيم المختلفة في تصنيف التربة واجهادها


----------



## محمد سنبله (7 أبريل 2013)

مهندس وليد صويني قال:


> كنت استفسر عن حدود اتربرج (p.l, p.i , l.l) كيفية حسابهم وما الفائدة من حسابهم
> 
> وهل تدل القيم المختلفة في تصنيف التربة واجهادها




ان شاء الله سوف نتحدث عن الاختبارات كلها علي حدي لكن الان نحن في طور المقدمه لكي نعد مهندس جيوتقني ممتاز


----------



## محمد سنبله (7 أبريل 2013)

عرفنا في المشاركات السابقه اهميه الجسات وتعريفها ودور المهندس 
نستكمل موضوع العينات 
تحدثنا انه يوجد نوعين من العينات عينات مقلقله وغير مقلقله وعرفنا ان العينات الغير مقلقله(مخلخله) هي التي تعبر عن التربه لانها تحتفظ بخواصها لانه لم تحدث اي خلخله في تركيبها الطبيعي وطبعا علشان استخرج عينه غير مقلقله لازم يكون فيه عنايه شديده في استخراجها ودي بنستخرجها من تربه متماسكه زي الطين المتماسك (stiff clay) هذه العينات هنعمل عليها اختبارات وشغل كتير بعد كده لانها تسمح لي باجراء الاختبارات عليها مثل اختبار مقاومه القص والضغط ثلاثي المحاور والضغط المحصور واختبارات التصلد والنفاذيه .طب بالنسبه للعينات المقلقله او المخلخله زي العينات الللي بتتطلع من الرمل او الطين اللين اعتقد ان فيه اجهزه حديثه نزلت لها القدره علي استخراج عينات غير مخلخله لكن طبعا اكيد مكلفه خلينا في الظروف العاديه وعندي عينه مخلخله هل ينفع نعمل عليها اختبارات زي القص الاجابه لا ؟لان نتخيل معي شويه رمل في يدي هل هينفعل اعمل عليهم حاجه .طب ايه الحل في المشكله دي ؟؟هنعمل اختبارات حقليه زي الاختبار الشهير Spt ده في الموقع طب مش هنعمل حاجه في المعمل .هنعمل اختبار التدرج الحبيبي


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (7 أبريل 2013)

استفسار بسيط معي تقرير جسات لخزان دائري وتم عمل الجسات بعمق 12 متر 

بالإطلاع على التقرير وجدت احدى الخانات بعنوان REC % ولها قيم مختلفة لم أفهم معناها 

قمت بتحميل صفحة من التقرير للتوضيح 





بارك الله فيكم


----------



## adel safwat (7 أبريل 2013)

جزيل الشكر للمهندس / محمد سنبله مجهود رائع ولي طلب من العبد لله المتواضع نرجو توضيح اشتراطات الكود المصري مع الأخذ في العتبار التطبيق علي مثال عملي هذا الموضوع هو احد اهم الموضوعات في هذا المنتدي الرائع لذا نرجو الاستجابه


----------



## adel safwat (7 أبريل 2013)

و ليكن مثلاً مقترح إنشاء أحد الابراج بأبعاد معينه وذات أحمال معينه و كيفيه تطبيق احتياطات الكود علي البرج


----------



## محمد سنبله (7 أبريل 2013)

م وليد صويني ان شاء الله هجاوب حضرت بالتفصيل 
م عادل صفوت ان شاء الله هنوصل الي ذلك ان شاء الله لان احنا هنشتغل علي الكود المصري لما نكلم في الاختبارات علشان نشوف الحدود به وايضا في حساب قدره تحمل التربه هنشتغل علي الكود المصري لانه هو هيكون الاساس بالنسبه لي وايضا سوف يتم ارفاق المواصفات الاجنبيه


----------



## محمد سنبله (7 أبريل 2013)

توضيح لشكل العينات 





وزي ما الصوره موضحه اعلاه 
العينه الغير مقلقله ينفع اعمل اختبارات عليها اما الملقله صعب اعمل اختبارات عليها


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (7 أبريل 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> الخلاصه
> عندي منسوب البدروم انزل منه حوالي 1متر(ممكن يوصل الي 1.5 او 2 لو بعمل برج هيكون تخانه المسلحه عدد الادوار +ا ) احصل علي منسوب التاسيس هشوف هل انا واقف علي طبقه شغاله اقصد تربه قويه ولا تربه ردم



ممكن توضيح تلك الجزئية 
هل معنى ذلك لو لدينا برج 10 أدوار يكون سمك المسلحة (10+1 = 11 متر ) ؟


----------



## محمد سنبله (7 أبريل 2013)

مهندس وليد صويني قال:


> ممكن توضيح تلك الجزئية
> هل معنى ذلك لو لدينا برج 10 أدوار يكون سمك المسلحة (10+1 = 11 متر ) ؟


سمك اللبشه يؤخذ غالبا عدد الادوار +10سم بمعني برج 10 ادورا تخانه اللبشه كل دور له 10 سم وبزود 10سم معني كده هيكون السمك 110 سم وهذا السمك بيعمل لي لبشه لها جساءه عاليه جدا ...وللعلم فيه ناس ممكن تاخذها 100 فقط وناس 90سم وناس 110 وده غالبا بيكون حسب استخدام المنشا بمعني مبني اداري يعني الاحمال عاليه هاخذ 110 طب لو سكني ممكن اخد 90 سم او 100سم


----------



## tarek elattar (7 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
التربة الطفلية على حد معلوماتى لا يصح البناء عليها وهى نوعين 
1- انهيارية
2-انتفاشية
والخطورة فى وصول الماء اليها 
وما لا افهمه كيف انه يتم علاجها بالاحلال انتظر الاجابة


----------



## محمد سنبله (7 أبريل 2013)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> التربة الطفلية على حد معلوماتى لا يصح البناء عليها وهى نوعين
> 1- انهيارية
> 2-انتفاشية
> ...


باختصار شديد الاحلال هعمله لو طبقه سمكها صغير شوفها من سكه تانيه ازاي الكود قال ان اكبر طبقه احلال هي 2 متر يعني مش مسموح لي اني اعمل احلال اكتر من 2 متر وزي ما هو معروف من فائده الاحلال عمل تحسين لقدره تحمل التربه .وللحديث بقيه


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (7 أبريل 2013)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> التربة الطفلية على حد معلوماتى لا يصح البناء عليها وهى نوعين
> 1- انهيارية
> 2-انتفاشية
> ...



اخى الكريم م /طارق
حضرتك ذكرت وما لا افهمه كيف انه يتم علاجها بالاحلال انتظر الاجابة
والحقيقة اننا لا نعالج التربة الطفليه بالاحلال بل كل ما نفعله هو اننا نستبدل تربة غير صالحه للتأسيس بعمل طبقه من التربة ( احلال من اى نوع ) صالحة للتأسيس وبسمك مناسب 
ان شاء الله سنتعرض بالتفصيل الممل لانواع التربة . انواعها . خصائصها . مقاومتها 

وحضرتك ذكرت التربة الطفلية على حد معلوماتى لا يصح البناء عليها وهى نوعين 
1- انهيارية
2-انتفاشية
والحقيقة ان التربة الانهاريه قد تكون تربة طفليه وقد تكون تربة اخرى .

وانا لا اعتقد ان علاج التربة الانهيارية بعمل طبقة احلال ( لا اعتقد هذا ) ولم ارى هذا فى حياتى

وفى اعتقادى ان اخطر انواع التربة الطفليه هو التربة الطفليه الغير منفذة للمياه ....


سعيد بسؤالك الذكى ....
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد سنبله (7 أبريل 2013)

هضيف علي كلام م طلعت .التربه الانهياريه عكس الانتفاشيه بمعني في حاله الانتفاشيه لو شافت ميه حجمها هيزيد اما الانهياريه حجمها هيقل .والتربه الانهياريه تتميز انها بوجود فراغات كتير التربه دي ممكن تكون طين او طمي وبينهم ماده لاحمه زي الجير او الجبس .التاسيس عليها عامه اي تربه ضعيفه مهما كانت لازم اشيلها خالص من الموقع بس لازم يكون في حدود المعقول واجيب تربه جديده تقدر تشيل الحمل طب لو سمكها كبير شويه مثلا 4متر هشيل منها 2 هيفضل 2 ممكن اسبيها وابدا ادمكهم عادي فائده الدمك انه هيخلي الجزيئات تقرب من بعضها وبالتالي الموضوع انتهي لان المشكله تمكن في ان الماده الرابطه بين الحبيبات لما تشوف ميه تبدا الحبيبات تسيب بعضها اما لما ادمك انا خلاص قربت الحبيبات من بعضها وبالتالي الماده الللاحمه مش موجوده وطبعا لازم احط نفسي في الامان ازاي ؟؟يعني الاساسات تكون جاسئه جدا زي اللبشه الكمريه او قواعد شريطيه .طب لو عمق كبير طبعا هفكر في اشياء اخري زي اساسات عمقيقه


----------



## adel safwat (7 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد متابعين مع حضرتك ان شاء الله ولو أمكن ملف الكود المصري للاساسات pdf للدراسه و المتابعه مع حضرتك و لو اثقلنا عليك


----------



## محمد سنبله (7 أبريل 2013)

انواع التربه التي نتعرض لها 
1-التربه الرمليه(sand)
2-التربه الطينيه (clay
3-التربه الطمييه (Silt
دي الانواع الاساسيه للتربه اللي تعاملنا معها .بنلاقي ان التربه بتكون خليط بينهم بنسب متفاوته والكود المصري حدد هذا الامر في موضوع النسب وهي كلمات مثل اثار او بعض او صفه او و وهنلاقي الكلام ده في التقارير ازاي هتلاقي مثلا طين واثار من الرمل 
ودي صوره من الكود 





التربه الطينيه تتكون عن طريق تجاذب الحبيبات والرمليه عن طريق احتكاك الحبيبات ويتضح ان الرمل اقوي من الطين لان الاحتكاك بين الحبيبات في الرمل اقوي من التماسك في الطين ....وده هنثبته في علاقات وتجارب ان شاء الله 
*بعد كده فيه مصطلح طلع اسمه طفله وطبعا في الدراسه لم نتعرض له بس لو اي زميل سال اي حد في كليه علوم قسم جولوجيا قال اني بدرس التربه دي باستفاضه شديده جدا .باختصار هي خليط من الرمل والطين ولونها يميل الي الاصفر والبني وزي ما عرفنا هي خليط وبالتالي هي ليست نوع اساسي(ان شاء الله هحاول اجمع اكتر عنها )
*بعد كده من التربه التي سوف نتعرض لها التربه ذات المشاكل مثل التربه الانهياريه والانتفاشيه والسبخه 
ودي الانواع اللي هنتعرض لها وهنشوفها وللعلم دي مش كل حاجه لكن دي التربه المدروسه ولها خصائص ولو فتحت الكود هتلاقي كلام كتير عن التربه والتصنيفات والتكوين يمكنك قرائتها من الكود للعلم بها فقط 
كل ده سوف يوضح بالتفصيل ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد سنبله (8 أبريل 2013)

الكود المصري للاساسات لان ده هيكون مرجعنا ان شاء الله 
كود التربة - Fantastic Engineers Team


----------



## zoma82 (8 أبريل 2013)

هل توجد حالات تحميل اخرى فى حالة التصميم working غير هذا 
1-(d+l)
2-(0.9d)
3-(0.9d+wind)
4-(0.9d-wind)
5-(0.9d+0.714s)
6-(0.9d-0.714s)
عايز اتاكد من الحالات دى هل توجد حالات اخرى لانى عايز اعمل اتشيك على القواعد لاننا زى ما احنا عارفين ان الابعاد بنجبها من حالات working برجاء المساعدة ضرورى
بالنسبة لاجهاد التربة التقرير قالى (ان جهد التربة الصافى عندمنسوب التاسيس الذه هو 1.9 من من اوطى منسوب بالموقع 1.2كجم/سم2 هل اشتغل على الاجهاد ولا اشتغل الاجهاد الكلى بان اضيف الى الاجهاد السابق (كثافة التربة فى ارتفاع عمود التراب الذى هو 1.9 متر علما بانى ليس عندى بدروم وعامل مودل ساب مدخل فيه ان support عند تلاقى السملات مع الاعمدة والسملات فى منسوب القواعد)


----------



## محمد سنبله (8 أبريل 2013)

zoma82 قال:


> هل توجد حالات تحميل اخرى فى حالة التصميم working غير هذا
> 1-(d+l)
> 2-(0.9d)
> 3-(0.9d+wind)
> ...


السؤال الاول انا عايز اعرف من حضرتك ما هو نوع الاساس لو قواعد منفصله اعتقد لا يوجد احمال غير الميت والحي لان مش هيكون عندك احمال جانيبه .لو مبني عالي يعني فيه حمل جانبي ولو لبشه دي لها طريقتين الاولي والاسهل انك تعمل مودل علي الايتاب وتصدره للسيف بحالات التحميل كلها والطريقه الاخري بنعملها من غير برامج عن طريق انك بتشيك علي الاجهاد اسفل اللبشه ...........
السؤال التاني وهو الاهم 
اولا ما الفرق بين الاجهاد الكلي والصافي 
الاجهاد الصافي هو الاجهاد الاضافي الذي تتحمله التربه عند منسوب التاسيس 
الاجهاد الكلي هو الاجهاد الاضافي الذي تتحمله التربه عند منسوب التاسيس بالاضافه الي وزن عمود التربه 
متي نستعمل الصافي ومتي الكلي 
معظم شغلنا يفضل الاجهاد الكلي 

نستخدم الامن لو هحفر واعمل الاساسات وبعدين اردم لنفس المنسوب وده مش بيتحقق في شغلنا كتير بس لو اتحقق نشتغل علي الصافي 

بس فيه مشكله تانيه وهو اختلاف الكثافات بمعني عندك كثافه التربه مثلا 1.8 للرمل في حين ان كثافه 


المسلحه 2.5 والعاديه 2.2  هي ممكن تمشي لو قواعد منفصله اما لو لبشه اشتغل علي الكلي افضل لان الكثافات هتفرق قوي 

والنقطه الاخري افرض

منسوب الارض 0 وانته هتردم الي 1 لازم برده تشتغل كلي 

الخلاصه 

يفضل دائما اني اشتغل علي الكلي لاني هاخد جميع الاحمال اللي عندي وهي 
.
- وزن الخرسانه العاديه للقواعد ( قواعد منفصله او لبشه عاديه ) - وزن الخرسانه المسلحه للقواعد ( قواعد منفصله او لبشه مسلحه ) - 

وزن الحائط الساند على المحيط الخارجى للبدروم ( فى حاله وجود بدروم ) - وزن الردم على 


رفرفه اللبشه خارج حدود البدروم ( فى حاله وجود بدروم ) - وزن الردم من منسوب اعلى القواعد وحتى منسوب الصفر المعمارى ( فى 

حاله عدم وجود بدروم ) وكذلك وزن الردم فى حاله زياده ارتفاع الردم عن منسوب الصفر المعمارى 

. وكل هذة الاوزان السابقه يتم اضافتها الى وزن المبنى ( الاحمال التشغيليه) وايجاد الاجهاد الناتج عنها عند منسوب التأسيس لمقارنته 

باجهاد التربه الكلى الامن.ولو تلاحظ حضرتك في الكلي واخد جميع الاحمال معي وده الافضل


----------



## محمد سنبله (8 أبريل 2013)

ازاي هنستخرج العينه من التربه بيكون عندي ماسوره اسمها كور والكور ده طوله 1 م وقطره 3 بوصه وفي نهايته سكينه وبركب بعد كده وصلات مواسير في الكور علشان انزل للعمق المطوب وزي ما وضحنا قبل كده علشان اعرف ان انا نزلت العمق المطلوب اشوف المواسير اللي نزلت اطوالها هتلاقي المقاول يقول كده تمام خلصنا 15 متر مثلا ي هندسه هقوم انا هقول له نزل المواسير كد قدامي في الحفر وخلي بالك ممكن يضحك عليك فيها


----------



## adel safwat (8 أبريل 2013)

كل الشكر لهذا المنتدي الرائع و خالص التحيه للمهندس محمد سنبله علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## adel safwat (8 أبريل 2013)

أكرر شكري و إعجابي بهذا المنتدي و إعجابي بإدارته و تفاعل اعضاءه لطالما تعلمنا الكثير علي أيديكم و لي أقتراح موجه للإداره و المهندس محمد سنبله بعد إذن حضرتك نتمني تصميم أساسات برج و ليكن هو نفس البرج الاقئم بشرحه الرائع المهندس أسامه نواره و أعتقد انه لن يبخل علينا حتي تتم الاستفاده و تطبيق نصوص الكود علي هذا البرج حتي يتسني لنا و لأخواننا فهم ما بداخل الكود المصري و من خلال المناقشات نثري هذا المنتدي الرائع


----------



## محمد سنبله (8 أبريل 2013)

انتهينا بفضل الله من الجسات وتناولنا فيها 
اهميه الجسات وطرق تنفيذها والاشراف عليها .سنطرق بابا اخر وهو الاختبارات التي تجري علي العينات وقبل الحديث عن الاختبارات 
1-من لديه اي سؤال فيما سبق او اضافه فليتفضل بها مشكورا لكي نكون انهينا هذا الجزء بكل تفاصيله لكي نكون مرجع في هذا الجزء يتم الرجوع ايه خاصه مهندسين حديث التخرج او من يريد ان يعمل في هذا المجال وان شاء الله سوف نتررك فرصه للزملاء من الاضافه او الاسئله لكي يتم تجميع ما سبق في ملف Pdf 
2-علشان المهندسين اللي بتسال عن الموضوع .الموضوع ده هنبدا من الاول الي الاخر بمعني هنعمل تقرير وبعدين ازاي نختار نوع الاساس وبعد كده هنبدا نكلم باختصار عن نزح المياه الجوفيه والمنشات السانده 
3-قبل ما نبدا في الاختبارات هنكلم شويه عن التربه وتكوينها وشويه فنيات كده


----------



## محمد سنبله (8 أبريل 2013)

التربه تنقسم الي 
1-تربه عضويه organic soilوطبعا دي تربه سيئه بسبب انه يحدث لها تحلل ونتيجه التحلل يحدث لها زياده نسبه الفراغ وبالتالي زياده الهبوط بها 
2-تربه ذات حبيبات خشنه cohesionless soil وترجمتها عديمه التماسك مثل الرمل والزلط 
3-تربه ذات حبيبات ناعمه او دقيقه cohesive soil وترجمتها تربه متماسكه مثل الطين والطمي


----------



## zoma82 (8 أبريل 2013)

نوع الاساسات قواعد منفصلة وانا عندى زلازل ورياح فبالتالى عندى احمال جانبية انا عايز اعمل حالات تحميل علشان اعمل اتشيك على الاجهاد اسفل الاساسات 
هل معنى كلامك انى حتى لو موصف العمود على الساب انه يبدء من منسوب الاساسات لازم اضربه فى 1.08 وبعدين اشتغل على الاجهاد الكلى اعتقد لو اشتغلت على رد الفعل الناتج من المودل ولم اضربه فى 1.08 يبقى ممكن اشتغل على الجهد الصافى .


----------



## محمد سنبله (8 أبريل 2013)

zoma82 قال:


> نوع الاساسات قواعد منفصلة وانا عندى زلازل ورياح فبالتالى عندى احمال جانبية انا عايز اعمل حالات تحميل علشان اعمل اتشيك على الاجهاد اسفل الاساسات
> هل معنى كلامك انى حتى لو موصف العمود على الساب انه يبدء من منسوب الاساسات لازم اضربه فى 1.08 وبعدين اشتغل على الاجهاد الكلى اعتقد لو اشتغلت على رد الفعل الناتج من المودل ولم اضربه فى 1.08 يبقى ممكن اشتغل على الجهد الصافى .


موضوع حالات التحميل دي المفروض حضرتك عامل مودل علي برنامج تحليل زي الساب مثلا وحالات التحميل موجوده في كود الاحمال ممكن تطلع عليها الموضوع هنا متعلق بميكانيكا التربه والاساسات وانا جاوبت حضرتك 
موضوع الحمل الجانبي حضرتك عندك قاعده عليها حمل راسي وعليها عزم هتصممها عادي جدا قاعده وعليها عزم وطبعا في الحل الخاص بهذا النوع هتلاقي انك بتشيك علي الاجهاد اسفل القاعده وبتقارنه بالمسموح به خلي بالك المسموح به بيزيد شويه في حاله الزلازل ,,,,,,,,,طب لو لبشه حضرتك في الاول بتعمل شغل مبدئي الاول انك بتحاول تخلي cg الاحمال ينطبق علي cg المساحه وطبعا العزم داخل معاك في الموضوع لو ركبوا علي بعض يبقي خلاص تمام لو فيه ترحيل هتشوف مشيك ولا لا 
السؤال التاني 
مش فاهم حضرتك انا وضحتها في مشاركه سابقه ولم افهم ما هو 1.08


----------



## محمد سنبله (9 أبريل 2013)

يوجد ايضا من انواع التربه تربه الردم 
وهي عباره عن خليط من الانقاض والنفايات والقمامه والتربه المفككه ومخلفات مباني قطع اشجار وهي تتكون عاده بفعل الانسان كل ده مع بعضه مع الزمن تتكون طبقه بيحصل لها زي دمك وتتداخل مع بعضها وتتكون التربه وممكن يكون الردم ده من فتره طويله وممكن يكون ردم جديد ,طب ايه الحل في التربه دي 
هندرس شويه حاجات 1-عمق الطبقه كام 2-الردم ده مكون من ايه 3-عمر الردم جديد ولا من زمان 4-هل له خواص ينفع ادرسها ولا مجهول 
طب هل ينفع ناسس عليها 
الشرط الاول والاخير هل الردم ده له خصائص يمكن دراستها بمعني له له كثافه قدره تحمله ايه وهكذا لو توفرت هذه الشروط ممكن اعالجه ازاي؟؟
1- ممكن اعمل له دمك 
2-ممكن اعمل حقن 
3- ممكن اعمل له تحميل pre loading 
بس غالبا بنحاول نبعد عنها خالص لان عواقبها وخيمه جدا


----------



## محمد سنبله (9 أبريل 2013)

تعبئه العينات 
هذا الموضوع هام جدا جدا
تعبئه العينات المقصود به لما استخرج العينه لازم احفظها فورا بمعني انا عملت اول متر لازم اخد عينه من واحفظها بعد المتر التاني اخرج عينه واحفظها فورا مش استني اطلع العينات كلها مره واحده واحفظها وده خطا بعض المهندسين تقع فيه ليه لازم احفظ 
1-نتخيل عينه تحتوي علي مياه لو تركتها شويه اللي هيحصل انه سوف يحدث جفاف لها اي المحتوي المائي بها سوف يتغير وبالتالي النتايج هتكون غير دقيقه 
*حاجه مهمه برده ان وانا بضع العينه في الكيس او وانا بشمعها احاول اني ماثرش علي العينه بضغط(اقصد دمكها)لان كده مش صح ولما اعمل اختبار لها النتائج مش هتكون دقيقه خاصه وانا هعمل اختبار في التصلد والنتائج دي هتفيدني لما احسب الهبوط اذن الامر خطير 
*بالنسبه للعينات من التربه المتماسكه لازم اغطيها بالشمع 
*في نقطه مهمه جدا وهي 
اني احافظ علي العينه من اشعه الشمس يعني انا في الموقع اروح ارمي العينه في الشمس علي ما اخلص لالالالالالا لازم احميها وطبعا في المشاريع الكبيره العينات خاصه الغير مقلقله بتتنقل فوار الي المعمل لكي يتم حفظها في درجات حراره معتدله 
---حاجه اخيره 
والعينات بتتنقل من الموقع الي المعمل احافظ عليها من التعرض للاهتزاز اثناء السير مما يؤدي الي خلخله في العينات


----------



## محمد سنبله (9 أبريل 2013)

مقارنه بين الطين والرمل والطمي والطفله
1-الطين 
الحبيبات التي يقل مقاسها عن 0.002mm لا يري بالعين المجرده ,متماسك ,الطين لو تم التاثير عليه بالماء يتحول الي عجينه ,كلما قل الماء في الطين ذاد التماسك (نقطه مهمه جدا)
*2-الرمل 
حبيبات كبيره ثقيله ,لا يحدث تماسك بين الحبيبات ,لا يتاثر بالماء ,مقاسها من 0.06الي 2mm
هندسيا من افضل انواع التربه 
3-الطمي
هو اسوء انواع التربه 
4-الطفله
لابد ان تزال من الموقع
*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (9 أبريل 2013)

الاخ الفاضل : محمد سنبله
ممكن توضح تأثير المياه على كل نوع من انواع التربة سالفة الذكر ؟
وسؤال اخر
متوسط اجهاد التربة لكل نوع من الانواع السابقة على حسب خبراتكم فى هذا المجال 
وشكرا
تحياتى ......


----------



## محمد سنبله (9 أبريل 2013)

القيم التقديريه لقدره تحمل التربه حددها لنا الكود المصري باستفاضه 











تعقيب علي القيم 
1اهميه القيم 
هذه الارقام مهمه جدا جدا ليه لان انا لسه هحسب قدره التحمل بدقه وغالبا بتتطلع قريبه من القيم التقريبيه وده دليل انك شغال صح اما لو حسبت وطلع قيم بعيده شيئا ما لازم تراجع حسابتك وهذه القيم جاءت بناءا علي العديد من الاختبارات والتقارير اي انها ليست من فراغ 
2-اختار ازاي
انا دلوقت عندي لكل تربه رقمين اختار ايهما ؟؟هتشوف التربه اللي عندك قريبه من اي الارقام بمعني في احد التقارير كانت التربه طين طمي بني متماسك الي متوسط هلاقي في الجدول من 0.5 الي 1 في الحاله دي الاقرب لي 1 طب لو كان متوسط الي ضعيف هلاقي من 0.5 الي 1 هشتغل علي 05


----------



## محمد سنبله (10 أبريل 2013)

تربه الطمي
1-قليل القابليه للتشكيل 
2-قليل او عديم اللدونه pi <10-20%
3-صعب الدمك (هام جدا جدا )
4-معرض لحدوث ظاهره الفوران 
5-نفاذيه منخفضه 
تربه الطين 
1-له مقاومه في حاله الجفاف 
2-لدونه عاليه في الحاله الرطبه 
3-صعب الدمك في الحاله الرطبه 
4-يقاوم ظاهره الفوران
5-خواص الطين تعتمد علي الخواص المكونه له (يتبع)
6-التماسك وهو قوي التجاذب بين الحبيبات وبعضها وهو يعتمد علي moisture content


----------



## محمد سنبله (10 أبريل 2013)

تعريفات هامه جدا 
1-حد السيوله liquid limit 
هو محتوي الماء الذي تتحول عنده التربه من الحاله اللدنه الي الحاله السائله 
2-plastic limit
هو المحتوي المائي الذي تتحول عنده التربه من الحاله الصلبه الي شبه صلبه او محتوي الماء لو كان موجود في التربه تتحول الي سهله التشكيل
3-shrinkage limit
هو المحتوي الذي يجعل العينه مشبعه لكن الحجم يساوي الحجم الجاف
*****plasticity index *IP مؤشر اللدونه
Ip=wl-wp
هو المحتوي المائي الذي تتصرف التربه من خلاله بلدونه
استخدامه
1- تصنيف التربه
2-توصيف التربه
3-احتماليه الانتفاش
consistency index مبين القوام
هو النسبه بين الفرق بين حد السيوله ومحتوي الرطوبه الطبيعي الي مؤشر اللدونه
Ic=wl-wc/Ip
كلما ذادت ic كلما كانت التربه افضل
Ic =0-0.5 تكون التربه very soft 
Ic =0.5-0.625 تكون التربه soft
Liquidity limit
هو النسبه بين الفرق بين محتوي الرطوبه الطبيعي وحد اللدونه الي مؤشر اللدونه
IL=wc-wp/Ip
*********************************************************
نشاط الطين activity 
موضوع خطير جداااااااااااا
هو مؤشر لتحديد مدي التغير الحجمي في الطين 
A=Ip/%clay content 
لو ذادت نسبه الطين يزيد IP وبالتالي زياده A لانه لو ذادت نسبه الطين يزيد ذلك من نشاط التربه (الانتفاش)دي اهم حاجه في القصه لان دي سبب المشاكل التي تحدث الناس مش عارفه تلاقي الطين نشط معني كده ان التربه اصبحت انتفاشيه ولو شويه ميه لمسوها الدنيا هتخرب وهنا مربط الفرس وهي دي الحاله اللي الناس بتطلق عليها الطفله لكن ليس اسم علمي


----------



## محمد سنبله (10 أبريل 2013)

طول ما التربه لم تتشبع بالماء حجمها ثابت .عند حدوث تشبع للتربه يحدث لها تغير في الحجم (زياده الحجم).هذا الكلام ينطبق علي الطين فقط ولكن لا ينطبق علي الرمل لان الرمل حجمه ثابت لا يزيد مهما تمت زياده الماء الا في حاله دمكه مثلا .وكذلك نسبه الفراغات ثابته في كل حالات الرمل


----------



## مراد الخزاعلة (10 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله بكم و جزاكم عنا كل خير لهذا الموضوع المهم جدا جدا 

لكن عندي ملاحظتين على كلام قاله المهندس محمد سنبله ارجو ان يتّسع صدره لهما ..

1. أخي انت قلت ان التربه الإنهياريه هي الطمي Silt و الطين Clay , و انا اعرف ان التربه الإنهياريه هي التربه الغير متماسكه cohesionless أي الرمل Sand بسبب عدم وجود تماسك بين الحبيبات و كثرة وجود الفراغات Voids فيها و زاوية الاحتكاك الداخلي فيها كبيره , أما التربه الإنتفاخيه هي التي تحتوي على طين Clay بكميات كبيره و هي تربه شديدة التماسك و تحتفظ بالماء داخلها و لا تنفّذه للأسفل , أرجو ان توضّح لي ما اذا كانت معلوماتي خاطئه و منكم نستفيد 

2. في مشاركه اخرى قلت ان اخطر انواع التربه الطمي Silt , و الذي اعرفه ان الطين Clay هو الأخطر ! 

تقبّلوا مروري و شكرا مره اخرى على الموضوع الجميل الخطير في اَن واحد , دراسات التربه هي " الأساس " الذي يبني عليه المصمم تصميمه


----------



## محمد سنبله (10 أبريل 2013)

مراد الخزاعلة قال:


> بارك الله بكم و جزاكم عنا كل خير لهذا الموضوع المهم جدا جدا
> 
> لكن عندي ملاحظتين على كلام قاله المهندس محمد سنبله ارجو ان يتّسع صدره لهما ..
> 
> ...



اخي الكريم اشكرك علي مرورك الطيب .حدث مني خطا في التربه الانهياريه هي فعلا بتتكون من التربه الغير متماسكه والماده اللاحمه هي الطين والطمي وليس هما المكونين فهم ماده لاحمه فقط وايضا الجير والجبس ماده لاحمه لكن ما كنت اقصده هو ان المشكله تمكن في كميه الطين والطمي بالتربه لان التربه المكونه لا يحدث لها مشاكل اما الطين او الطمي او الماده اللاحمه عموما هي التي تؤثر في الامر ........واشكرك علي المتابعه لاني كما قلت المعلومات التي اذكرها لم تكون مرتبه وايضا انا بحاول افتكر المعلومه لاني الان اعمل مهندس تنفيذ في شغل انشاءات وليس لي علاقه الان بموضوع ميكانيكا التربه حتي قراءه الكتب ابتعدت عنها وكله اجتهاد مني لذلك ارجو من الجميع المتابعه لتصحيح اي خطا


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (10 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر للمهندس محمد على هذا المجهود الرائع 

لو ممكن توضيح أكثر لحدود اتربرج لتقريب الفهم مع توضيح بأمثلة على انواع التربة المعينة 

يعني مثلاً تكون هناك عينيتين لتربة لكل منهما حد لدونة معين هل نستطيع الحكم عليهما من قيمة حد اللدونة او المرونة


----------



## mohandes_85 (10 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سنبله (10 أبريل 2013)

دق ستائر لوحيه بمحطه كهرباء بالجيزه تنفيذ المقاولون العرب
‫دق ستائر بمحطة كهرباء شمال الجيزة - المقاولون العرب‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## محمد سنبله (10 أبريل 2013)

حدود اتربرج 
1- حد السيوله
تعريفه
هو محتوي الماء الذي تتحول عنده التربه من الحاله اللدنه الي الحاله السائله  (محتوي الماء لو وصلت اليه التربه تتحول الي حاله سائله
بنعينه عن طريق
كازاجراند casagrandes methed
خطوات الاختبار
*يتم اختبار 300جم من التربه الجافه الماره من منخل رقم 40
*اضافه كميه من الماء للتربه مع التقليب الجيد لتكوين خليط متجانس 
*يتم وضع العينه في طبق الجهاز
*بواسطه اداه الشق يتم عمل شق طولي
*يتم تشغيل الجهاز وتحديد عدد اللفات اللازمه لغلق 13 مم من الشق
*يتم تكرار ما سبق مع استخدام كميه مختلفه من الماء 
شكل الجهاز






اداه القطع 




هرسم علاقه بين المحتوي المائي وعدد الفات للحصول علي LL


----------



## محمد سنبله (10 أبريل 2013)

عايز تفاعل من الناس سواء اسئله او اضافه .ولا كله عارف الكلام ده يعني علشان اشوف احنا ماشيين صح ولا غلط


----------



## mahmoud103 (11 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم مهندس محمد
الف شكر علي هذا الموضوع الرائع واتمني ان تستمر المناقشة بين مهندسينا الكرام
وكنت اريد ان اسئل في جملة موجودة بتقرير التربة 
(يراعى عزل الأساسات عزلاً جيداً بدهانها بثلاثة أوجه من البيتومين المؤكسد بعد مرور فترة المعالجة.)
فلو قمت بالعزل قبل الصب مثلا الشدة عبارة عن طوب وسوف اعزل داخلها لاني لن اقوم بتكسير الطوب
هل هذا خطأ؟ ولماذا ؟
ثاينا في حالة التصميم للقواعد استخدم modulus of subgrade reaction
فهل اجده في تقرير التربة جاهز للتصميم ام اقوم بحسابه بناء علي التقرير
واحيانا اري بعض المهندسين يفرضوه بقيم لا اعلم مدي صحتها 
واستمر في الموضوع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (11 أبريل 2013)

مشكور


----------



## مهندس مدني قريبا (11 أبريل 2013)

مشكورين جدا


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (11 أبريل 2013)

اشكر مهندسنا بارك الله فيك
عندى سوال 
التاسيس على الاراضى الزراعيه ما موقفه وما مقدار جهد التربه الصافيى لها وكيف اتعامل مع التربه دى عاما لان حضرتك عارف ان فى شغل الاهالى لايوجد فحص تربه ولا غيره ارجو الافادة جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد سنبله (11 أبريل 2013)

mahmoud103 قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس محمد
> الف شكر علي هذا الموضوع الرائع واتمني ان تستمر المناقشة بين مهندسينا الكرام
> وكنت اريد ان اسئل في جملة موجودة بتقرير التربة
> (يراعى عزل الأساسات عزلاً جيداً بدهانها بثلاثة أوجه من البيتومين المؤكسد بعد مرور فترة المعالجة.)
> ...



وعليكم السلام 
السؤال الاول 
ميزه هذا الامر خاصه في المساحات الكبيره لانه هيوفر وقت كبير لاني هعزل وهعمل الارضيه بتاع الجراج وهوفر خشب كمان اما لو هعمل خشب عيش حياتك بمعني هنشد نجاره وبعدين نصب وبعدين نفك الخشب وبعدين نعزل وبعدين نردم وبعد لما نخلص نعمل الارضيه شوف الخطوات الكتيره اللي عملناها اما البناء بالطوب بخلص الخطوات دلها بسرعه 
السؤال التاني 
يعتبر سؤال في غايه الخطوره لانه يسبب مشاكل كثيره
اولا ما هو sub grade mod
هو الضغط الذي يسبب وحده تشوه(ازاحه او هبوط) في التربه ويحسب من قوه اللي هي الضغط علي مساحه 
وهو مرتبط بقدره تحمل التربه وقابليتها للتشوه يعني كل تربه لها قيمه وللاسف الكثير يفرض الهبوط 1سم وهذا خطا جدا جدا مين قال ان الهبوط 1سم وهل جميع انواع التربه زي بعضها طبعا لا لو عايز اشتغل صح 
1-حساب قدره التحمل صح
2-حساب الهبوط ايضا صح دي اهم نقطه
K=Bc/sett
لو تلاحظ في المعادله هتلاقي متغيرين بياثروا علي القيمه لكن في القيمه التقريبيه مثبت رقم والنتغير قدره التحمل وبالمنطق كده اكيد غلط والمشكله الحقيقيه تكمن في اللبشه لان زي ما حضرتك عارف انا بشيك علي الاجهاد والهبوط فالاجهاد غالبا مسيف في اللبشه نظرا للعرض الكبير بتاع اللبشه اما المشكله تكون في الهبوط لانه انته بتشيك لمسافات كبيره اسفل الاساس وهو انك بتقف عند 10% من قيمه الاجهاد 
القيم التقريبيه هي 
K=Bc *12000دي بواحدات كيلو نيوتن
لاحظ المتغيرات 
انا في احد المشاريع اللي عملتها كانت تربه طينيه والهبوط كان 10سم فلو اشتغلت بالطريقه التقريبيه كنت هحسب 1سم فهل ده صح ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ArSam (11 أبريل 2013)

.
اتوقع ان ماقصده المهندس محمود بثلاث وجوه هو عدد طبقات الدهان وليس عدد اربعة جوانب القاعدة .

..


----------



## محمد سنبله (11 أبريل 2013)

اشكرك اخي ar sam 
انا كنت ما اقصده في السؤال الاول هو دهان 4 اجناب وكنت باكد عليها في اول كلامي لان فيه مهندسين بتعمل خطا شائع وهو عدم دهان ارضيه القاعده وسوف ارفق لحضرتك ان شاء الله صور توضح المشكله وهي عدم دهن الاربعه اجناب فاحببت التاكيد عليها لاهميتها وانا عدلت المشاركه حتي لا تصل المعلومه خطا ونوضحها بشكل اخر في مشاركه اخري 
النقطه اخري 
اشكرك علي هذا الجدول لكن ده شغل تقريبي فقط وليس القيمه الحقيقيه للتربه ولكي تحسب بدقه لابد من حساب الهبوط اولا وقدره التحمل ومن ثم تحصل علي قيمه subgrade


----------



## mahmoud103 (11 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر بشمهندس محمد وبشمهندس ArSam
*كنت اقصد دهان جوانب المسلحة بالنسبة لاستخدام الطوب بدل من الخشب
لان في الحالتين اقوم بالعزل فوق الخرسانة العادية
مع العلم ان الكثير للاسف يهملون هذه الخطوة
وكيف يا بشمهندس محمد بالنسبة للمهندس المصمم ان يحسب قيم *modulus of subgrade reaction الفعلية بدقة
لان اجد التقارير تهمتم فقط بقدرة تحمل التربة مع عدم ذكر اي شي بخصوص الهبوط او بخصوص elastic compressibility modulus


----------



## mahmoud103 (11 أبريل 2013)

وسؤال اخر كيف لي كمهندس مصمم ان احكم اذا كان هذا التقرير صحيح ام مجرد تقرير خرج من احد الادراج الموجودة في مكتب استشاري التربة ؟
حتي انني اسمع عن بعض الاستشاريين بعد اخذ العينات لا يرسلونها للمعمل من الاساس 
لان بالنسبة للمهندس المنفذ يكون الامر اسهل لانه يري في عمل الخوازيق التربة الناتجة وارتفاع منسوب المياه 
ولكن اذا كانت الاساسات سطحية فلن يستطيع الحكم علي تقرير التربة ؟
وارجو ان لا اكون اخرجك عن مسار الدورة ويمكنك الاجابة وقت ما تشاء


----------



## محمد سنبله (11 أبريل 2013)

لحساب قيمsub grade
اولا لابد من حساب قيمه الهبوط الفعلي للتربه 
هنلاقي نوعين من الهبوط لنوعين من التربه 
حساب الهبوط للتربه الرمليه والتربه الطينيه وعندنا هبوط ابتدائي(فوري) وهبوط نهائي (ناتج من تدعيم التربه)
في التربه الطينيه الهبوط الابتدائي(يمكن اهماله) قيمته صغيره والرمل الابتدائي قيمته كبيره والعكس في الهبوط الناتج من التدعيم يمكن اهماله في الرمل ولكن في الطين يكون اساسي
ولحساب هبوط الطين لابد من وجود التجارب والرسم البياني الخاص بهما واهما consoldation
وعلشان نكلم في حساب الهبوط عايز العديد من المشاركات لان ده اهم شئ 
اولا لازم نكون فاهمين اختبار consoldation 
انا هحط القوانين الاول وبعد كده نكلم في الاختبار علشان نفهم الحاجات دي جات منين 










دي القوانين اللي هعوض فيها معني كده لازم احضر لها بمعني اجهز الشغل بمعني عايز اشوف هجيب Cc ازاي و Cr


----------



## محمد سنبله (11 أبريل 2013)

ما هي consolidation
عباره عن قدره التربه الطينيه المشبعه كليا او جزئيا علي الهبوط تحت تاثير الاحمال الخارجيه في فتره زمنيه معينه
يجري الاختبار في المعمل باستخدام جهاذ الايدومتر pedometer
يتم تحميل العينه بمعدل ثابت 0و0.25و0.5و0.75و1و1.25 ..........
ولما ازيل الحمل برده بنفس المعدل 
يتم قياس الزمن لكلdh من dial gauge وكذلك دلتا سجما وبالتالي حساب دلتا e 
ويتم حساب الزمن اثناء الاختبار 0.5د و1دو2د4د8د16د30د د يعبر عن كلمه دقيقه 
بعد كده من المخرجات هنبدا نرسم كرفات علشان نطلع البيانات اللي هنحسب بها الهبوط 
شكل الجهاز


----------



## محمد سنبله (11 أبريل 2013)

جهاذ الايدومتر pedometer


----------



## eng ahmed omsan (11 أبريل 2013)

كلمات الشكر لاتكفي علي المجهود ده وكان عندي سؤال يا بشمهندس محمد لو عندي ال bc تساوي 10 طن لكل متر مربع عند منسوب معين وحفرت اسقل المنسوب ده 3 متر مثلا عشان هعمل بدروم وانا حسبت وزن المشا كله وقسمت علي المساحه طلع مثلاا 22 طن لكل متر مربع
اما اجي اقارن بقي اقارن ب 10 طن علي المتر مربع ولا اقارن ب10 طن علي متر مربع + وزن عمود التربه ( اللي هو 10 (bc ) + جاما التربه * 3 متر )


----------



## محمد سنبله (11 أبريل 2013)

النتائج التي نحصل عليها من الاختبار 
بيكون عندي مجموعه من المنحنيات اقدر بكل سهوله استخرج منها اللي انا عايزه منها وبتكون موجوده مع قطاع الجسه علشان اعمل منها التقرير


----------



## محمد سنبله (11 أبريل 2013)

eng ahmed omsan قال:


> كلمات الشكر لاتكفي علي المجهود ده وكان عندي سؤال يا بشمهندس محمد لو عندي ال bc تساوي 10 طن لكل متر مربع عند منسوب معين وحفرت اسقل المنسوب ده 3 متر مثلا عشان هعمل بدروم وانا حسبت وزن المشا كله وقسمت علي المساحه طلع مثلاا 22 طن لكل متر مربع
> اما اجي اقارن بقي اقارن ب 10 طن علي المتر مربع ولا اقارن ب10 طن علي متر مربع + وزن عمود التربه ( اللي هو 10 (bc ) + جاما التربه * 3 متر )



اشكرك علي كلامتك الطيبه 
اولا علشان تشتغل صح لازم تحدد انته شغال جهد كلي ولا جهد صافي ويفضل تشتغل علي كلي منعا لحدوث مشاكل في الحسابات وفروق الكثافات بين التربه والخرسانه .....يبقي حضرتك تقول هي صافي ولا كلي ده رقم 1
دلوقت هتنزل 3متر هل عند حضرتك قطاع او تقرير في التربه علشان تعرف انته هتاسس علي ايه اصل ممكن تنزل 3متر تلاقي نفسك في تربه ضعيفه مثلا فلازم تاكد علي النقطه دي ودي تكون نقطه رقم 2
**********بعد ما تجاوب علي الاسئله لانها للفهم فقط وكيف تفكر 
الخلاصه 
هتجيب كل الاحمال الموجوده 
: - وزن الخرسانه العاديه للقواعد ( قواعد منفصله او لبشه عاديه ) - وزن الخرسانه المسلحه للقواعد ( 
قواعد منفصله او لبشه مسلحه ) - وزن الحائط الساند على المحيط الخارجى للبدروم ( فى حاله 

وجود بدروم ) - وزن الردم على رفرفه اللبشه خارج حدود البدروم ( فى حاله وجود بدروم ) - وزن الردم 
من منسوب اعلى القواعد
وحتى منسوب الصفر المعمارى ( فى حاله عدم وجود بدروم ) وكذلك وزن الردم فى حاله زياده ارتفاع 
الردم عن منسوب الصفر المعماري​
بعد ما تجمع كل الاحمال دي وتقسمها علي المساحه هتقارنه ب الاجهاد الصافي بالاضافه الي وزن عمود التربه 
ولو تلاحظ الردم عامل مثر جدا وحمله كبير يعني لو مش عندك ردم فده كويس جدا وساعات لو مش مسيفه ومش عندي بدروم اعمل بدروم علشان استفيد من وزن عمود التربه


----------



## محمد سنبله (11 أبريل 2013)

كنت قد ذكرت ان التربه الطمي اسوا انواع التربه واحد الزملاء قال ان الطين الاسوا 
حقيقه الطمي هو الاسوا بسبب
1-حد السيوله له عالي جدا وبالتالي حد اللدونه قليل حيث plastisty index في حاله الطمي 10الي 20 ولكن في الطين من 40الي 60% 
ثانيا ضعيف في الاختراق لانه لين 





معامل المرونه له عالي 





المفروض احنا ان شاء الله لما نخلص اختبارات ان شاء الله هنستنج ان الرمل احسن ثم الطين ثم الطمي


----------



## محمد سنبله (11 أبريل 2013)

ي ريت الناس اللي عندها استفسارات ي ريت تقولها علشان ان شاء الله هكون مشغول جدا من يوم الاحد القادم لاني هكون مشغول في الشقه عندي علشان الجواز وعقبالكم جميعا فالناس اللي مش فاهمه حاجه او استفسار ي ريت تسرع فيها علشان ربنا يسهل وتعرف الاجابه


----------



## eng ahmed omsan (11 أبريل 2013)

معني كلامك حضرتك يا بشمهندس اني باخد وزن عمود التربه معايا .. هل ده صحيح ؟؟؟ هو معني ان مثلا ان وزن عمود التربه اي رقم وليكن 10 طن لكل متر مربع ان التربه تقدر تشيل ال 10 طن / م2 
مثال لتوضيح ما اقصده 
لو عندي طبقه سوفت كلاي وفوقها 5 متر طبقه كثافتها 2 معني كده ان وزن عمود التربه فوق طبقه السوفت كلاي 10 طن /م2 
هل فعليا طبقا السوفت كلاي تقدر تشيل 10 طن/ م2 ؟؟ اكيد لا 
يبقي ليه انا باخد وزن عمود التربه بقي ؟؟ 

وسؤال اخر حضرتك يا بشمهندس بتصحح ال n الموجود في تقرير الجسه قبل ما تستخدمها ؟؟

وهل القيم n بتاع الكود بتكون مصححه ؟؟ 

وسؤال اخير الفرق بين التربه الطينيه الصرفه وغير الصرفه لان دايما في الكود بيذكر كلمه الصرفه دي ؟


----------



## محمد سنبله (11 أبريل 2013)

الاجابه باللون الازرق


eng ahmed omsan قال:


> معني كلامك حضرتك يا بشمهندس اني باخد وزن عمود التربه معايا .. هل ده صحيح ؟؟؟ هو معني ان مثلا ان وزن عمود التربه اي رقم وليكن 10 طن لكل متر مربع ان التربه تقدر تشيل ال 10 طن / م2
> مثال لتوضيح ما اقصده
> لو عندي طبقه سوفت كلاي وفوقها 5 متر طبقه كثافتها 2 معني كده ان وزن عمود التربه فوق طبقه السوفت كلاي 10 طن /م2
> هل فعليا طبقا السوفت كلاي تقدر تشيل 10 طن/ م2 ؟؟ اكيد لا
> ...


في اي فقره كلمه صرفه .هل تقصد كلمه تصريفdrainage وهي ان الميه لها القدره علي الخروج من التربه لما يكون عندك تربه طين تحتها رمل فالمياه هتهرب من الطين للرمل فيقصد ان الميه هتتصرف ولو طين ممتد مش هيحصل لها تصريف والميه هتفضل مش هتتحرك ويوجد نوعين هما single drainge &double drainge


----------



## ابودال (11 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي محمد والاخوان المشاركين ..... عندي سؤال ماهو تأ ثير الدمك على bearing capacity احيانا يطلب المصمم الدمك للتربة عند مستوى الاساسات مثلا 97% وهل لهذه علاقة في زيادة التحمل للتربة وما مدى نجاحها للردم والبناء عليها.


----------



## محمد سنبله (11 أبريل 2013)

ابودال قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي محمد والاخوان المشاركين ..... عندي سؤال ماهو تأ ثير الدمك على bearing capacity احيانا يطلب المصمم الدمك للتربة عند مستوى الاساسات مثلا 97% وهل لهذه علاقة في زيادة التحمل للتربة وما مدى نجاحها للردم والبناء عليها.



المقصود بالدمك 
زياده وحده الحجوم (كثافه التربه )بمعني تقليل الفراغات (حجم الهواء)الموجوده هستفيد 3 حاجات 
1-تحسين قدره تحمل التربه 
2-تقليل النفاذيه 
3-تقليل الهبوط 
واستخدامات الدمك كثيره منها 
1-في عمل طبقات الرصف 
2-دمك طبقات الاحلال


----------



## محمد سنبله (11 أبريل 2013)

نتابع حدود اتربرج 
plastic limit 
التعريف
هو محتوي الماء الذي يسمح بعمل خيط اسطواني من التربه بقطر 3مم بدون حدوث تشرخ 
الخطوات 
1-يتم اختبار 300جم من التربه الجافه الماره من منخل رقم 40
2-يتم اضافه ماء مقطر للعينه وتترك لمده 24 ساعه 
3-يتم فرد العينه علي لوح زجاجي ومحاوله تكوين احبال ذات قطر 3 مم 
4-يتم تحديد المحتوي المائي لتلك الاحبال فيكون plastic limit هوالمتوسط الحسابي لهم


----------



## محمد سنبله (12 أبريل 2013)

مشاكل البناء علي التربه الزراعيه كما ذكر م تحسونه انه شغل اهالي يعني لا جسه ولا تقارير 
مبدئيا لا يصح الا الصحيح والوقايه خير من العلاج بمعني لابد من وجود جسات للموقع للاستكشافه ومعرفه خواصه لكن دعني احدثك عن خطوره هذه المباني والتي بالفعل حدث انهيار مبنيين في مصر 
1-ممكن يكون كان فيه مصرف او خط مغطي وتم ردمه في هذه الارض لانها ارض زراعيه وكل شئ وارد 
2-ثاينا هتلاقي منسوب المياه عالي لان طبعا الفلاح عمال يروي في الارض من سنين 
3-ممكن يكون المبني بجوار ترعه هي ممكن تكون غير مبطنه فتلاقي ان الميه منسوبها بيتغير وبالتالي المبني هيميل وبالتالي ينهار (دي كانت مشكله انهيار برج 13 دور في المحله الكبري -جمهوريه مصر العربيه)
4-ونتيجه انه تربه زراعيه يعني محتوي الماء عالي لها ولو تربه طينيه الميه هتزود حد السيوله وبالتالي معامل اللدونه هيقل يعني التربه ضعيفه 
الحل 
ممكن نعمل حفره حوالي 3متر ونشوف منسوب الميه كام وبعد كده نشوف التربه كويسه ام لا وخليك في الامان يتم الحفر ويتم عمل طبقه احلال كويسه من زلط ورمل بس زي ما قولت اعمل حفره وحاول تكتشف الامر والاهم من كده تشوف هل فيه ترعه او مصرف جارك لانه هيسحب الميه من عندك فالمبني هيميل وممكن تخليك في الامان برده وتحاول تاخد قدره تحمل قليله مثلا 0.9 او 0.8 كجم/سم2 ونشتغل عليها وكمان يكون مبني صغير 4 او 5 ادوار 
*******حزاري ثم حزاري ثم اوعي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟تمضي(توقع) علي اي لوحه بهذا الشكل لا تصميم ولا اي حاجه احنا بس هنا وضحنا الخطوره وحاولنا نعالج اي حاجه لكن كما قلت لا يصح الا الصحيح


----------



## bboumediene (12 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سنبله (12 أبريل 2013)

هي فيه نقطه كان المفروض تكون في الاول خالص 
دراسه التربه يقصد بها 
1-دراسه انشائيه 
يقصد بها خصائص التربه من ناحيه التماسك في التربه الطينيه والاحتكاك في التربه الرمليه وقدره التربه علي مقاومه القص وكذلك معاملات الهبوط لكي يتم معرفه قدره التربه علي الانضغاط وهل في الامان ام لا 
2-دراسه كميائيه 
ويقصد بها معرفه اي عنصر قد يهاجم الاساسات مثل املاح الكبريتات وهذه الاملاح يظهر اثرها في المياه الجوفيه وهنها هبدا احدد نوع الاسمنت المستخدم 
3-دراسه فزيائيه 
ويقصد بها معرفه شكل الحبيبات والفراغات بين الحبيبات 
من خلال هذه الدراسات اقدر احدد التوصيات ومنسوب التاسيس


----------



## al-senator (13 أبريل 2013)

شكرا كثير يا بشمهندس


----------



## محمد سنبله (13 أبريل 2013)

قدره تحمل التربه 
قدره التربه لمقاومه الاجهاد الواقع عليها .الاجهاد جاي من الاحمال 
عندنا نوعين شغالين عليهم وهما 
1-Net Bearing Capacity جهد التربه الصافي الامن وهو الاجهاد الاضافي الذي تتحمله التربه عند منسوب التاسيس 
2-Gross Bearing Capacityجهد التربه الكلي الامن وهو الاجهاد الذي تتحمله التربه عند منسوب التاسيس بالاضافه الي وزن عمود التربه 
* جهد التربه الكلى الامن = جهد التربه الصافى الامن + (ارتفاع عمود التربه * كثافه التربه ) *
وطبعا تقرير التربه يذكر جهد التربه الصافي الامن 
وفي الشغل بنشتغل علي الكلي لسببين 
1-الصافي يقصد به اضافي حمل عند منسوب التاسيس وبعدين يتم الردم حتي منسوب الصفر المعماري اللي هو صفر الجسه وغالبا هذا الشرط لا يتحقق في الكثير من عملنا الا في حالات نادره زي محلات وخلافه 
2-موضوع فرق الكثافات بمعني دلوقت انا هشيل مثلا 3متر وهعمل اساسات مثلا 40سم عاديه و60سم مسلحه لو نلاحظ ان كثافه العاديه 2.2طن/م3 وكثافه المسلحه 2.5طن/م3 وطبعا هتلاقي التربه كثافتها مختلفه مثلا 1.8طن/م3 فاكيد هيكون عندي وزن اكبر من التربه لاني هعمل 1متر اساسات و2 ردم فلازم في اول متر اعمل حساب فرق الكثافات 
الخلاصه 
علشان اشتغل صافي لازم احقق الشرطين 
**فده هيدفعني اني اشتغل علي الكلي ازاي اشتغل علي الكلي ؟؟
مطلوب احسب جميع الاحمال عند منسوب التاسيس وهي

*- وزن الخرسانه العاديه للقواعد ( قواعد منفصله او لبشه عاديه ) 
- وزن الخرسانه المسلحه للقواعد ( قواعد منفصله او لبشه مسلحه )
- وزن الحائط الساند على المحيط الخارجى للبدروم ( فى حاله وجود بدروم )
- وزن الردم على رفرفه اللبشه خارج حدود البدروم ( فى حاله وجود بدروم ) 
- وزن الردم من منسوب اعلى القواعد وحتى منسوب الصفر المعمارى ( فى حاله عدم وجود بدروم ) وكذلك وزن الردم فى حاله زياده ارتفاع الردم عن منسوب الصفر المعمارى .
وكل هذة الاوزان السابقه يتم اضافتها الى وزن المبنى ( الاحمال التشغيليه) 
بعد كده هنشوف المساحه ونقسم كل الاحمال السابقه علي المساحه ونقارنها بالاجهاد الكلي لو امن اوك لو غير امن نغير النظام الانشائي *


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 أبريل 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> ي ريت الناس اللي عندها استفسارات ي ريت تقولها علشان ان شاء الله هكون مشغول جدا من يوم الاحد القادم لاني هكون مشغول في الشقه عندي علشان الجواز وعقبالكم جميعا فالناس اللي مش فاهمه حاجه او استفسار ي ريت تسرع فيها علشان ربنا يسهل وتعرف الاجابه



بالرفاء والبنين ... ومبارك زواجك ان شاء الله 
وجعل الله هذا الموضوع فى ميزان حسناتك ... ومن اسباب سعادتك .


----------



## محمد سنبله (13 أبريل 2013)

حساب قدره تحمل التربه 





معظم المعاملات معروفه وتبقي المشكله في عرض الاساسB
فيه حلين 
1-هو فرض عرض الاساس اما 1.5 او 2 متر ليه ؟
اولا كما نعلم انه لو تم قسمه الحمل علي المساحه نحصل علي الاجهاد وكما نعلم ايضا الاجهاد علاقه في العرض اي كلما ذاد عرض الاساس هيقل الاجهاد واكيد طبعا القواعد كلها مش زي بعضها يعني هنلاقي قاعده كبيره واخري صغيره واخري متوسطه الابعاد يعني لو فرضت علي اساس قاعده كبيره القواعد الصغيره مش هتسيف فانا بشتغل علي اقل قاعده عندي وهي تقريبا 1.5 او 2 وللعلم هذا الترم مش مؤثر قوي في المعادله يعني فرقها بسيط الي حد ما والنقطه الاخري في التصميم انا بقرب القواعد الي الاكبر وكمان بعمل نمذجه لهم فالقواعد بتكبر شويه يعني فيه نسبه مش خطا قوي ودي الطريقه شائعه الاستخدام وهي الادق 
2-الطريقه التانيه 
اني بشوف نوع التربه من قطاع الجسه ثم اختار قدره تحمل تقريبيه وبعدين اعوض في معادله قدره التحمل وهيكون عندي العرض مجهول اقدر احسبه وبعد كده ارجع اعوض تاني في قدره التحمل بعد حساب العرض بس لا تفضل لانها ممكن تتطلع لي ابعاد للقواعد قد تكون غير امنه 
وطبعا بيكون عندي اختبارات موقعيه بحسب منها قدره تحمل تقريبيه مثل اختبار البوكت ولازم تكون القيم التقريبيه مقاربه للقيمه اللي انا حسبها من المعادلات 
لاتنسوا الدعاء لي 
​


----------



## محمد سنبله (14 أبريل 2013)

قيم تقريبيه لقدره تحمل التربه


----------



## ayelamayem77 (14 أبريل 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> قدره تحمل التربه
> قدره التربه لمقاومه الاجهاد الواقع عليها .الاجهاد جاي من الاحمال
> عندنا نوعين شغالين عليهم وهما
> 1-net bearing capacity جهد التربه الصافي الامن وهو الاجهاد الاضافي الذي تتحمله التربه عند منسوب التاسيس
> ...



المهندس الفاضل محمد

أشكرك علي المجهود الكبير في الشرح 

لي سؤال بعد أذنك

لو عندي لبشه ما و هعمل موديل علي برنامج الساب مثلا هل يتم الاعتماد علي قيمه qall gross أو qall net في تحديد خواص ال springs


----------



## ابوليث (14 أبريل 2013)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## محمد سنبله (14 أبريل 2013)

عوده مره اخري لموضوع رد فعل التربه sub grade 
كما نعلم انه لكل فعل رد فعل مساوي له في المقدار ومضاد له في الاتجاه .
يعني انا هاثر علي التربه بحمل جاي من اوزان المنشا التربه هترد علي نقطه هي هترد همثلها ب spring
وتعريفه 
النسبه بين الضغط المؤثر علي التربه والهبوط الناتج عن ذلك الضغط 
*Ks=q/delta *​
*حيث :-*
*Ks = معاير رد فعل التربة (كيلونيوتن/متر مربع/متر).*
*q = ضغط التحميل المؤثر على التربة (كيلونيوتن/متر مربع).*​*Delta = معدل الهبوط (متر).
وده التعريف من كتاب bowles
*​









الاخ السائل هشتغل علي الكلي ولا الصافي في الساب 
كما تم التوضيح من قبل الفرق بينهما فحضرتك هتشوف شغلك علي الكلي ولا الصافي واحنا توصلنا في النهايه اني هشتغل كلي افضل فهتشتغل كلي وتدخل جميع الاحمال عندك علشان نشيك علي الاجهاد وممكن تشتغل علي الصافي بس هتاخد الاحمال الاضافيه زي الردم وحمل حوائط البدروم اي كل الاحمال وفرق الكثافات في وزن المنشا وتشتغل في الحاله دي صافي لانك اخذت الفرق في حمل المبني فكده تمشي برده تمام .....شوف الاسهل لك واشتغل عليه


----------



## usama_usama2003 (15 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب علي هذا الموضوع الرائع
ولطالما واجه المهندس المدني مشاكل كثيرة بسبب ضعف علم ميكانيكا التربة لديه
ارجو منك ان تتلكم عن التتأسيس علي التربة الطفلية؟وحلول مشكاكلها الكثيرة ؟


----------



## zoma82 (15 أبريل 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> عوده مره اخري لموضوع رد فعل التربه sub grade
> كما نعلم انه لكل فعل رد فعل مساوي له في المقدار ومضاد له في الاتجاه .
> يعني انا هاثر علي التربه بحمل جاي من اوزان المنشا التربه هترد علي نقطه هي هترد همثلها ب spring
> وتعريفه
> ...



مكتوب هنا انى اشتغل على الصافى لو اخدت معايا الاوزان الاضافية كما قيل فوق مع دة هيخلينى اشتغل على الاجهاد الكلى برجاء التوضيح بمثال لان الكلام الذى قيل هنا عكس ماقيل سابقا ان الاجهاد الكلى يساوى الاجهاد الصافى +وزن عمود التربة زى ما تفضلت بقول ان احسب كل الاحمال (المسلحة والعادية وهكذا...)


----------



## محمد سنبله (15 أبريل 2013)

تربه الطفله 
كلمه طفله هي ليست اسم علمي ولن تجد تقرير التربه يذكر كلمه طفله صريحه .ما هي الطفله 
تربة خطيرة جدا فى الاعمال الانشائية والطرق واسم طفلة ده مش اسم علمى لها ده اسم عامى وبنصنفها احيانا على انها تربة طينيه لان نسبة الطين فيها بتكون كبيرة ولونها يميل الي الاصفر والبني ومن اسباب عدم ذكرها ايضا للاسف الشديد الكثير لا يعلم خطورتها.واماكن تواجدها في مصر, فى مدينة نصر والحى العاشر و 6 اكتور منتشرة جدا وكمان فى الدلتا وكان اشهرهم محطة مياة الشرب فى مدينة السنبلاوين المفروض المهندس اللي هيعمل التقرير بيعمل اختبارات ويعرف منها فاعليه الطين ايه كما ذكرت من قبل لان الطين هو المؤثر فيها وخصوصا عنصر المنتموريلونيت ,والمفروض لما يعرفها ممكن يذكرها صريحه او في التوصيات يوصي انها مثلا تزال من الموقع .ومشكله هذه التربه عندما تتعرض للمياه يحدث لها انتفاش اي يزيد حجمها ولو الميه قلت يقل حجمها .والمشكله تكمن في ان الميه طبعا مش هتاثر عليها كلها من تحت لا انته هتلاقي من الجنب او الوسط او من الركن معني كده انك هتلاقي المكان اللي الميه اثرت فيه انتفش بقيمه كبيره والباقي بقيمه اقل يعني هيحصل هبوط تفاضلي كبير وده طبعا هيكون سبب الانهيار


----------



## محمد سنبله (15 أبريل 2013)

اشكال الشروخ التي تحدث نتيجه التاسيس علي تربه طفله او انتفاشيه


----------



## محمد سنبله (16 أبريل 2013)

نتابع حدود اتربرج 
shrinkage limit
هو المحتوي الذي تتحول عنده التربه من الحاله الصلبه الي شبه صلبه (محتوي الماء الذي يجعل التربه مشبعه لكن الحجم يساوي الحجم الجاف)
خطوات الاختبار
1-يتم استخدام عينه لدنه
2-يتم وضع العينه في وعاء معلوم الوزن
Wsoil wet=w2-w1
Vsoil wet=Vmould
3-يتم وضع العينه داخل الفرن 
Wsoil dry=W3-W1
Vsoil dry =حجم الزئبق المزاح
S.L=(Wwet-Wdry)-(Vwet-Vdry)/Wdry
الطريقه الاخري 
cone pentration methed
هو محتوي الماء الذي يسمح باختراق المخروط مسافه 20مم


----------



## Eng.ASHII (16 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد سنبله (16 أبريل 2013)

تصنيف التربه 
بعد ما حصلنا علي قيمه حدود اتر برج P.L/L.L/S.L
مراجعه سريعه لحدود اتربرج 
*تعريف حد الرطوبه 
هو النسبه بين وزن الماء بين فراغات التربه ووزن الحبيبات الصلبه ونعرفه عن طريق تجفيف عينه من التربه في الفرن تحت درجه حراره 105 الي 110 ومقارنه وزنها قبل وبعد التجفيف 
*حدود اتربرج 
بنزود محتوي الميه علي العينه واما اذود محتوي الميه تتحول التربه الي حاله رخوه ولكل شكل من اشكال التربه الطينيه مجال من محتوي الرطوبه 
1-مؤشر اللدونه(Plasticity index (IP
IP=LL-PL
هو المحتوي المائي الذي تتصرف التربه خلاله بلدونه 
استخدامه 
1-تصنيف التربه 
2-يستخدم في توصيف التربه
3-احتماليه الانتفاش
2مبين القوام Consistency Index
هو النسبه بين الفرق بين حد السيوله ومحتوي الرطوبه الطبيعي الي مؤشر اللدونه 
IC=(SL-wc)/IP
كلما ذادت قيمه ICكلما كانت التربه افضل 

Ic  Description
0-0.5very soft 
0.5-0.625soft
0.625-0.75medium soft
0.75-1stiff
SL<wc<PLvery stiff
wc>SLhard
​
 3-Liquidity limit
هو النسبه بين الفرق بين محتوي الرطوبه الطبيعي وحد اللدونه الي مؤشر اللدونه 
IL=WC-PL/IP
or
IL=1-IC
 هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
نشاط الطين(activity(A
مؤشر لتحديد مدي التغير الحجمي للتربه الطينيه 
A=IP/%clay content
لو ذادت نسبه الطين يزيد IP وبالتالي يزيد A لان زياده نسبه الطين يزيد من نشاط التربه (الانتفاش)
نسبه الطين هتجي منين ؟
من عمل اختبار التدرج الحبيبي ومعرفه نسبه المار عند فتحه 0.002
ودي من اصعب الحاجات اللي المفروض مختبر التربه يعملها وفيه للاسف بعض مختبرين التربه الكبار لايعرف هذا الامر وهو انه يشوف فاعليه الطين علشان يحدد الانتفاش وطبعا لو مش عارف ربنا يستر لان زي ما وضحنا ان الانتفاش ده التربه بتزيد لما الميه تلمسها وقولنا المشكله انه هيعمل هبوط تفاضلي كبير وده اللي بعض الناس تتطلق عليه طفله


----------



## محمد سنبله (16 أبريل 2013)

من مشاكل التقارير هذه المشكله لاحظتها مره .وهي عدم وجود العلم الكافي لمختبر التربه والمشكله كانت في وجود تربه طفله ومختبر التربه مش عارف او ميعرفش ازاي يعرف انها تربه طفله من خلال النتائج الموجوده معه وبالتالي لا يذكر توصيات بشانها وبالتالي هينفذ والمشكله موجود وربنا يستر .
ومشكله اخري عدم الربط بين التصميم المعماري والانشائي مع مختبر التربه لان لازم مختبر التربه يكون عنده عدد الادوار وستخدام المبني سواء اداري او سكني وايضا منسوب البدروم علشان يعرف يحدد منسوب تاسيسه


----------



## محمد سنبله (16 أبريل 2013)

حساب الحمل المؤثر بطريقه تقريبيه 
الحمل الحي حسب استخدام المنشا مثلا 200كجم/م2
الحمل الميت 1-التشطيب150كجم/م2, 2-وزن الخرسانه= كثافه الخرسانه *تخانه البلاطه مثلا 0.12*2.5=0.3طن/م2
الحوائط 250 كجم/م2 باعتبار نصف طوبه 
اجمالي الاحمال 
0.2+0.15+0.3+0.25=0.9 طن/م2 ووزن الاعمده مثلا 10% يبقي 0.09 يعني تقريبا وزن المتر المسطح 1طن توضيح للطريقه للدقه شويه يعني انا حسب البلاطه 12سم يعني دي سولد سلاب يبقي لسه وزن الكمرات يعني تقريبا 0.08 طن/م2 الخلاصه النسبه بتوصل الي 1.20 في السولد والفلات توصل لحد 1.3 او 1.4 طن/م2.في عدد الادوار مثلا 10 ادوار يبقي عندي 10*1.2 =12طن/م2 ولو فلات هتكون 10*1.4=14طن/م2 ودي احمال تشغيليه عند منسوب الاساسات هقارنها بجهد التربه ونشوف الرقم بعيد ولا لا بمعني دلوقت احنا قولنا هنشتغل كلي يعني انا جبت الاحمال عند منسوب التاسيس المفروض هحسب الردم ان وجد ووزن العاديه والمسلحه ووزن الحائط اقصد بكلمه بعيد اصل دلوقت انا حسبت لاقيت 14 طن/م2 دي احمال عند منسوب التاسيس واجمع الاحمال الاخري واقارنها بالجهد الكلي اللي هو الصافي بالاضافه الي عمود التربه


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (16 أبريل 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> حساب الحمل المؤثر بطريقه تقريبيه
> الحمل الحي حسب استخدام المنشا مثلا 200كجم/م2
> الحمل الميت 1-التشطيب150كجم/م2, 2-وزن الخرسانه= كثافه الخرسانه *تخانه البلاطه مثلا 0.12*2.5=0.3طن/م2
> الحوائط 250 كجم/م2 باعتبار نصف طوبه
> ...



الاخ الكريم : محمد 
شكرا على حرصك على توصيلك للمعلومه كامله . ولكن المثال السابق به الكثير من الملاحظات يجب التنبيه بها 
1- المثال السابق بحساباته هى طرية حساب الاحمال عن طريق المساحات Area method وهى طريقة تقريبه تصلح فى بعض الاحيان ولا تصلح فى اوقات كثيرة خصوصا اذا كانت هناك اختلافات كبيرة فى مساحة البواكى

2- انت نسيت تذكر اهم شيى فى الحسابات السابقة . ان طريقة الحساب تعتمد على حساب الاحمال المؤثرة على المتر المسطح الواحد ومن ثم ضرب تلك الاوزان فى المساحة التى تقع فى نطاق كل عمود لتوضيح مثلا
م2 يتعرض الى احمال 1.5 طن / م2 

المساحة فى نطاق عمود ع1 مثلا على حسب الرسومات مثلا 10 م2 ( الحمل الموثر على كل عمود )
الحمل على العمود ع1 = 10* 1.5 = 15 طن للدور الواحد
عدد الادور مثلا 5 ادوار 
حمل عمود ع1 = 15*5 = 75 طن
الحمل على القاعدة = الحمل الناتج عن العمود = 75 طن
مساحة القاعدة بعد التصميم مثلا 2*1.5 = 3 م2
الجهد عند منسوب القاعدة = الحمل / المساحة
= 75/ 3 = 25 طن / م2 او 2.5 كجم / م2
نقارن القيمعه السابقة باجهاد التربة المسموح به 

تابع .....


----------



## محمد سنبله (16 أبريل 2013)

الاخ الكريم : محمد 
شكرا على حرصك على توصيلك للمعلومه كامله . ولكن المثال السابق به الكثير من الملاحظات يجب التنبيه بها 
1- المثال السابق بحساباته هى طرية حساب الاحمال عن طريق المساحات Area method وهى طريقة تقريبه تصلح فى بعض الاحيان ولا تصلح فى اوقات كثيرة خصوصا اذا كانت هناك اختلافات كبيرة فى مساحة البواكى

2- انت نسيت تذكر اهم شيى فى الحسابات السابقة . ان طريقة الحساب تعتمد على حساب الاحمال المؤثرة على المتر المسطح الواحد ومن ثم ضرب تلك الاوزان فى المساحة التى تقع فى نطاق كل عمود لتوضيح مثلا
م2 يتعرض الى احمال 1.5 طن / م2 

المساحة فى نطاق عمود ع1 مثلا على حسب الرسومات مثلا 10 م2 ( الحمل الموثر على كل عمود )
الحمل على العمود ع1 = 10* 1.5 = 15 طن للدور الواحد
عدد الادور مثلا 5 ادوار 
حمل عمود ع1 = 15*5 = 75 طن
الحمل على القاعدة = الحمل الناتج عن العمود = 75 طن
مساحة القاعدة بعد التصميم مثلا 2*1.5 = 3 م2
الجهد عند منسوب القاعدة = الحمل / المساحة
= 75/ 3 = 25 طن / م2 او 2.5 كجم / م2
نقارن القيمعه السابقة باجهاد التربة المسموح به 

تابع .....
[/QUOTE]

اولا اشكرك علي مرورك الطيب كل ما ذكرته يصلح فقط للبشه وانما القواعد المنفصله يتم حلها كما ذكرت حضرتك وهذا خطا مني اني لم اوضح علي اي حاله يتم الحساب .وكما ذكرت حضرتك طريقه الحساب في القواعد المنفصله بطريقه المساحات وهي طريقه تقريبيه جدا وذلك بسبب
لازي ما هو معروف انا المنشا بيشتغل مع بعضه جمله واحده فطريقه المساحات تهمل النظام الانشائي بمعني تهمل استمراريه الكمرات والبلاطات وكما ذكر م طلعت لو البواكي فيها اختلاف في المساحات وهي علشان السبب الذي ذكرته وكمان الطريقه دي مثبت الاحمال اما لو عملت مودل هتاخد في الاعتبار الاستمراريه وجساءه العنصر


----------



## اسراء اسامه (17 أبريل 2013)

جزي الله كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع المهم جدا والذي يهمله الكثير ,ي ريت حضرتك تتعمق اكثر في موضوع الهبوط ومنسوب التاسيس


----------



## zoma82 (17 أبريل 2013)

جالى فى تقرير التربة التوصيات التالية :-
1-يتم حفر كامل مسطح المبانى حتى عمق لا يقل عن 2 متر من سطح الارض الطبيعية مقاسا من اوطى منسوب بالموقع وبرفرفة لا تقل عن 1متر من الحدود الخارجية للخرسانة العادية .
2-تنفذ تربة احلال من الرمل السيلسى النظيف والمورد من خارج الموقع وذلك بسمك لا يقل عن 50 سم مع الدمك الميكانيكى الجيد .
3-الجهد الصافى عند منسوب التاسيس المقترح فوق طبقة ظهر طبقة الاحلال لا يزيد عن 1.2 كجم /سم2 .
سؤالى هنا 1-
هل دة معناه انى هابدء الاساسات العادية بداية من (2-0.5) =1.5 متر .
لوفرضت ان الحمل على العمود 85 طن شامل وزن العمود يبقى لو انى اشتغلت على الجهد الصافى هاخد الحمل دة زى ما هو واقسمه على الجهد الصافى تصبح المساحة =85/12=7.1m2
يبقى كدة مظبوط .
ولو انى حبيت اشتغل على الجهد الكلى (gross) فانى اضيف اضرب حمل العمود فى( 1.05-1.10) علشان ادخل معايا وزن القاعدة المسلحة والعادية ووزن التربة فيكون الحمل الكلى =(85*1.10) =93.5 طن وبعد كدة يصبح الجهد الكلى (الجهد الصافى +وزن التربة )=(12+2*1.8)حيث ان كثافة التربة هافرض انها تساوى 1.8طن /م3 (ليست معطاة فى تقرير التربة )فيكون الجهد الكلى =15.6طن/م2 وتصبح مساحة القاعدة =93.5/15.6 =6 م2 .هل هذا مضبوط طبعا كن المفروض احسب ارتفاع الردم مضروب فى فرق كثافة (الخرسانة -التربة ).
فى تقرير التربة قال من اوطى منسوب فى الارض ولم يقل من الصفر المعمارى فهل يفرق جامد معايا لو اعتبرته انه الصفر المعمارى.
فى الكود الامريكى مذكور انى ممكن ازود اجهاد التربة المسموح بنسبة 30% لو انى هاصمم على زلازل ورياح فى حالات التحميل المحتوية على زلازل ورياح (load combinations) فكنت عايز اعرف هل النسبة فى الكود المصرى مطابقة للكود الامريكى .شكرا مقدما


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (17 أبريل 2013)

zoma82 قال:


> جالى فى تقرير التربة التوصيات التالية :-
> 1-يتم حفر كامل مسطح المبانى حتى عمق لا يقل عن 2 متر من سطح الارض الطبيعية مقاسا من اوطى منسوب بالموقع وبرفرفة لا تقل عن 1متر من الحدود الخارجية للخرسانة العادية .
> 2-تنفذ تربة احلال من الرمل السيلسى النظيف والمورد من خارج الموقع وذلك بسمك لا يقل عن 50 سم مع الدمك الميكانيكى الجيد .
> 3-الجهد الصافى عند منسوب التاسيس المقترح فوق طبقة ظهر طبقة الاحلال لا يزيد عن 1.2 كجم /سم2 .
> ...



بصفة مبدئية التقرير ده مفبرك وغير حقيقى وغير دقيق بالمرة ..لاسباب عديده اولها

1- سمك طبقة الاحلال ونوعه 50 سم من الرمل ؟؟ ليه 50 سم بس وليه النوع رمل 
هو منفذ احلال اساسا ليه ؟؟؟ طبعا لا اعتقد ان هذاالتوصيف دقيق

2- الجهد الصافى عند منسوب التاسيس ( اعلى طبقة الاحلال ) هو 1.2 كجم / م2 وهذا غير دقق بالمرة فاجهاد التربة للرمل النظيف (طبق الاحلال ) اضعاف ما ذكر ويمكنك الرجوع الى القيم التى اوردها الاخ الزميل محمد وقيم التقريبيه لاجهاد الرمل 

** اما من ناحيته الحسابات فجميع ما ذكرت فى الاجزاء الثلاثه صحيح مائه فى المائه .


----------



## محمد سنبله (17 أبريل 2013)

اخي الكريم zoma82
هذا نتحدث عن نقطه نقطه 
الجزئيه الاولي وهي الاخطر 
ان التقرير قال هتنزل 2 م من اوطي منسوب في الموقع ولم يذكر الصفر المعماري .وكما ذكرت من قبل انه يوجد منسوب يسمي الصفر المعماري وهو ذكر علي اللوحات المعماريه والمهندس المعماري بيفرضه بناءا علي منسوب الشارع او منسوب البردوره او منسوب اعلي مطبق(مانهول) وفيه منسوب الارض الطبيعيه وقلت لابد ان يكون هناك ربط بين المنسوبين لكي يتم تسهيل مهمه مهندس التنفيذ لكي يقوم بالحفر بدقه لان ممكن تكون ارض غير مستويه اي تكون هناك منطقه اعلي من الصفر المعماري او تكون اقل وكما نعلم ان وزن عمود التربه مؤثر في قدره تحمل التربه نتستنج ان انا هنسب شغلي كله للصفر المعماري لان ده هو اللي هلتزم به في الحفر يعني انته كمهندس تنفيذ لما تحفر هتاخد من الصفر المعماري مثلا هتحفر 2متر هتاخد من الصفر المعماري 2 متر ,يعني هيظهر هنا حالتين 
1-الارض الطبيعيه اعلي من الصفر فده هيكون تمام 
2-ان منسوب الارض الطبيعيه اقل من الصفر المعماري يعني زي ما ذكرت انك هتنزل 2متر انته في الموقع هتنزل 2 م من الصفر المعماري وليس من اوطي منسوب يعني لو الموقع عندك منسوب الصفر المعماري هو منسوب الارض الطبيعيه بكده مش عندك مشاكل اما لو الارض منخفضه عن الصفر المعماري مثلا بمقدار 1م فالمفروض انك تنزل 3م من الصفر المعماري يعني منسوب -3 وطبعا ده مش هيتعمل لان اللي هيتعمل في الموقع انك هتنزل 2م من الصفر المعماري يعني علي منسوب -2 وليس -3 
بمعني عندك منسوبين 
منسوب 3- من الصفر المعماري ده المفروض اللي يحصل 
منسوب 0.5- من اوطي نقطه ده اللي هيحصل 
هنلاحظ وجود فرق قيمته 1 متر في النتائج هل هياثر في الحسابات يعني هتكون غير امنه او مش مؤثر قوي ودي من اكثر الاخطاء انتشارا 
طب ايه الحل 
لازم يكون فيه ميزانيه شبكيه للموقع لكي يتم الربط بين منسوب الصفر المعماري ومنسوب الارض الطبيعيه 
*هتشوف في مشروعك موضوع المناسيب ماشيه مع بعضها ولا الصفر المعماري ايه علاقته بالارض الطبيعيه 
اما موضوع الكلي والصافي تم التحدث عنه كثيرا
اولا لما تشيك علي الاجهاد اشتغل علي الكلي افضل لاسباب تم ذكرها وخصوصا لما يكون فيه ردم لان الكثير من المهندسين يهمل تاثير الردم يعني هتشوف  حمل العمود + وزن القاعده العاديه + وزن القاعده المسلحه +وزن الردم أعلى القاعده المسلحه حتى منسوب نهايته 
الملاحظه الاخري هتقارن بالكلي 
الكلي هيكون الصافي بالاضافه وزن عمود التربه وعمود التربه من منسوب التاسيس الي منسوب الارض الطبيعيه يعني الارتفاع عندك هيكون 1.5 م وليس 2م 
الملاحظه الاخيره لازم تحسب بدقه يعني وزن القاعده المسلحه مثلا التخانه في كثافه الخرسانه وليس موضوع نسب ولما تجمع الاحمال صح وجهد التربه صح هيطلع الاتنين في الاخر نفس الرقم ان شاء الله 
***********بالاضافه الي ملاحظات م طلعت


----------



## zoma82 (17 أبريل 2013)

وبالنسبة لزيادة جهد التربة فى حالات الزلازل والرياح ؟؟؟ بالنسبة لكثافة تربة الردم لم يتم ذكرها هو الجسات اظهرت ان التربة عبارة عن من سطح الارض الى ارتفاع تقريبا 3 متر (حجر جيرى ضعيف الى متوسط الصلابة ) ثم الى 10 متر حجر جيرى شديد الصلابة .
فانا اخد كثافة تربة الردم كام؟؟؟


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (17 أبريل 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> اخي الكريم zoma82
> هذا نتحدث عن نقطه نقطه
> الجزئيه الاولي وهي الاخطر
> ان التقرير قال هتنزل 2 م من اوطي منسوب في الموقع ولم يذكر الصفر المعماري .وكما ذكرت من قبل انه يوجد منسوب يسمي الصفر المعماري وهو ذكر علي اللوحات المعماريه والمهندس المعماري بيفرضه بناءا علي منسوب الشارع او منسوب البردوره او منسوب اعلي مطبق(مانهول) وفيه منسوب الارض الطبيعيه وقلت لابد ان يكون هناك ربط بين المنسوبين لكي يتم تسهيل مهمه مهندس التنفيذ لكي يقوم بالحفر بدقه لان ممكن تكون ارض غير مستويه اي تكون هناك منطقه اعلي من الصفر المعماري او تكون اقل وكما نعلم ان وزن عمود التربه مؤثر في قدره تحمل التربه نتستنج ان انا هنسب شغلي كله للصفر المعماري لان ده هو اللي هلتزم به في الحفر يعني انته كمهندس تنفيذ لما تحفر هتاخد من الصفر المعماري مثلا هتحفر 2متر هتاخد من الصفر المعماري 2 متر ,يعني هيظهر هنا حالتين
> ...



كما ذكرت اخى الكريم فهذا دليل ثالث على ان التقرير غير دقيق بالمره وان ما جاء به من توصيات هى عباره عن اى توصات تصلح لاى شيىء . حيث ذكر ان منسوب التاسيس - 1.5 من اوطى نقطه بالارض الطبيعيه كما ينص الكود ( هذه هى القيمه الدنيا لاى عمق حفر )
مع ملاحظة ان االاخ السائل لم يتطرق من قرب او بعيد الى نوع المنشا وعدد ادواره وهذا مهم للغايه ..
فماذا اذا كان المنشا عباره عن مبنى متععد الطوابق ( 10 ادوار مثلا ) والاساسات لبشه من الخرسانه العادية والمسلحه ؟؟؟
عندئذ فمنسوب التأسيس الموصى به لا يصلح فى هذه الحاله 

النقطه الثانيه : اثناء التنفيذ انا رايى الشخصى اننا نشتغل فى الامان وكلما زاد عمق الحفر هيكون افضل من الناحية الهندسيه ( يعنى باختصار شديد هنحفر على الاقل 2 م دا على الاقل وان زاد عمق الحفر فهذا بكل تاكيد معامل امان لا باس به )
النقطه الثالثه : كثافة الردم لكى يتم ادراج ذلك فى الحسابات ؟ يتم اخذ كثافة الردم هو نفس كثافة الرمال النظيفه ( تقريبا فى حدود 2 طن / م3 ) 
النقطة الثالثه : بالنسبة لحسابات الكود الامريكى فانا لا افضل استخدام الكود الامريكى فى مثل هذه الاحوال والفرق بين الكود الامريكى والمصرى فى كل شيىء كالفرق بين السماء والارض ( والكود الامريكى فى الاساس يعتمد على ضبط جوده عالى جدا من المستحيل الوصول اليه فى مصر ) ويمكنك المقارنه بين الكودين فى اى شيىء قم بتصممه لتجد ان الفرق فى القيم رهيب جدا


----------



## zoma82 (17 أبريل 2013)

يا مهندس طلعت انا لن اشتغل على الكود الامريكى انا هاشتغل على الكود المصرى بس كنت باسال هل احنا فى مصر مذكور فى كود الاساسات انه مسموح بزيادة اجهاد التربة لو انى شغال على زلازل ورياح .
بالنسبة لعدد الادوار 4 ادوار


----------



## محمد سنبله (17 أبريل 2013)

يفضل ان تكون الاساسات اوطي من الصفر ب 0.5م لحمايه الاساس من تاثير العوامل الجويه مثل الامطار يعني علي حالتك منسوب التاسيس هيكون 0.5م +0.4 خرسانه عاديه و 0.5 خرسانه مسلحه يعني مش هيقل عن 1.4 م من الصفر المعماري وده اقل منسوب عندك وطبعا لازم تشيك عنده هل امن ام لا
***الكود المصري بيزود فعلا قيمه قدره التحمل لو هاخد تاثير الزلازل معي تصل الي 25% (تاكد منها في الكود لانه ذكرها فعلا) وممكن تاخدها عن طريق معامل الامان يعني لما بنحسب قدره تحمل التربه م نالمعادله بنقسم علي معامل امان هذا المعامل بيقل لو هتحسب معك الزلازل 
ممكن ترفق التقرير وتوصياته افضل


----------



## محمد سنبله (17 أبريل 2013)

اخى Arsam  اين انت


----------



## zoma82 (17 أبريل 2013)

لااستطيع رفع التقرير ولكن تم عمل 5 جسات باستخدام الحفر الميكانيكى عمق الجسات 10 متر ونظرا لوجود طبقات حجرية فقد تم حساب نسبة الاستخلاص )recovery) للعينات وكذلك حساب قيمة R.Q.D.
لم تظهر اى مياه جوفية طوال فترة الحفر جائت نتائج الجسات كالاتى :-
جسة 1 من سطح الارض حتى 4.80 متر طبقة من الحجر الجيرى متوسط الصلابة .
من عمق 4.80 حتى نهاية الجسة 10 متر طبقة من الحجر الجيرى شديد الصلابة.
جسة رقم 2 من سطح الارض حتى 2.70 متر طبقة من الحجر الجيرى متوسط الصلابة .
من 2.70 حتى نهاية الجسة 10 متر طبقة من الحجر الجيرى شديد الصلابة.
جسة رقم 3 من سط الارض حتى 4 متر طبقة من الحجر الجيرى متوسط الصلابة .
من 4 متر الى نهاية الجسة 10 متر طبقة من الحجر الجيرى متوسط الصلابة بها عروق طفلة.
جسة 4 من سطح الارض حتى 3.70 طبقة من الحجر الجيرى ضعيف الصلابة .
من 3.70 حتى نهاية الجسة 10 متر طبقة من الحجر الجير متوسط الى شديد الصلابة.
جسة 5 من سطح الارض حتى 3.40 متر طبقة من الحجر الجيرى ضعيف الصلابة.
من 3.40 حتى نهاية الجسة طبقة من الحجر الجيرى شديد الصلابة.
التوصيات :-
يتم حفر كامل مسطح المبانى حتى عمق لا يقل عن 2 متر من سطح الارض الطبيعية مقاسا من اوطى نقطة بالموقع وبرفرفة لا تقل عن 1 متر من الحدود الخارجية للخرسانة العادية.
2-تنفذ تربة احلال من الرمل السيليسى النظيف والمورد من خارج الموقع وذلك بسمك لا يقل عن 50 سم مع الدمك الميكانيكى الجيد وطبقا للمواصفات للوصول الى اقصى كثافة جافة 95%ز
3-تستخدم القواعد المسلحة المنفصلة عالية الجساءة والمرتكزة على قواعد من الخرسانة العادية بسمك لا يقل عن 30 سم.
4- تنفذ السملات فى منسوب القواعد بقطاع لا يقل عن 40*60 وتسليح بحديد 4 فاى 16 علوى وسفلى ومتصل داخل القواعد.
5-الجهد الصافى عند منسوب التاسيس المقترح فوق ظهر طبقة الاحلال لا يزيد عن 12كجم/سم2.
6-يستخدم الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى فى جميع الخرسانات المنفذة تحت منسوب الارض بواقع 250 كجم للمتر المكعب للخرسانة العادية و350 كجم للمتر المكعب للخرسانة المسلحة مع ترك غطاء 5سم بالاضافة لعزل الاساسات بدهانها 3 اوجهه من البيتومين المؤكسد.
هل معنى الاحلال انى كدا هاحفر الارض 2.50 متر (2 متر منسوب التاسيس +50 سم احلال)ولا انا هاحفر(2 متر وبعدين اعمل احلال 50 سم وابدء العادية من منسوب -1.50 متر )؟؟؟


----------



## محمد سنبله (17 أبريل 2013)

الحاجه الغريبه فعلا هي 50سم احلال ,لذلك دعني اذكر لك حالات الاحلال
1-رفع منسوب التاسيس 
2-زياده قدره تحمل التربه 
3-الابتعاد عن تاثير المياه الجوفيه 
4-او عندك تربه غير صالحه ممكن تكون انتفاشيه او انهياريه او غير مسيفه في الاجهاد او الهبوط 
*طريقه تحديد سمك طبقه الاحلال 
هنشوف قدره تحمل التربه اللي الاحلال هيكون عليها واللي هي مش مسيفه ازاي ؟عندنا احمال اتيه من المبني هذه الاحمال هتتوزع بنسبه 2راسي الي 1 افقي هتعمل اجهاد علي التربه قيمه الاجهاد دي لازم تكون اقل من قدره تحمل التربه اسفله 
من خلال هذه العلاقه تقدر تحصل علي سمك الطبقه 
من خلال تتطبيق حالات الاحلال علي مشروعك يتضح انه تقريبا مش له اهميه او ممكن يكون زي نظافه كده مثلا لكن المشكله عندك في الجسه 4 
وللحديث بقيه لان قطاع الجسه عندك لسه فيه كلام كتير وقطاع فيه شغل


----------



## محمد سنبله (17 أبريل 2013)

الحجر الجيري مشكلته 
لما يكون فيه ميه لان الميه بتعمل له تفكيك خاصه لو كان الجير نسبته عاليه وكما نعلم ان الجير صخر رسوبي لذلك نعمل فحص بصري واختبار تحليل كميائي واختبار تاثير الميه .لذلك لابد ان نكون حذريين في التعامل مع هذا العنصر ولابد من عمل الدراسات الكافيه


----------



## zoma82 (17 أبريل 2013)

هل معنى الاحلال انى كدا هاحفر الارض 2.50 متر (2 متر منسوب التاسيس +50 سم احلال)ولا انا هاحفر(2 متر وبعدين اعمل احلال 50 سم وابدء العادية من منسوب -1.50 متر )؟؟؟


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (17 أبريل 2013)

zoma82 قال:


> هل معنى الاحلال انى كدا هاحفر الارض 2.50 متر (2 متر منسوب التاسيس +50 سم احلال)ولا انا هاحفر(2 متر وبعدين اعمل احلال 50 سم وابدء العادية من منسوب -1.50 متر )؟؟؟



معنى ما اوردته من معلومات عن التقرير الاتى :-
1- يتم ازالة طبقات الردم والمخلفات ان وجدت اعلى منسوب الارض الطبيعية اولا ولا يعتد بها فى اى مقاسات او حسابات
2- عمل ميزانية شبكية للارض الطبيعية واختيار اوضى نقطه بها
3- الحفر حتى عمق حفر 2 م من المنسوب السابق ( اوضى نقطه )
4- تنفيذ طبقة الاحلال بسمك 0.5 م
5- بدء تنفيذ الخرسانة العادية اعلى ذلك مباشرة 

مع انى غير راضى بالمرة عن التقرير او توصياته وخصوصا جميع ما يخص المصمم 
من سمك طبقة الخرسانة العادية وقطاعات السملات وتسليحها كما اوردتها فى التقرير 
وان مش عارف بصراحة واضع التقرير حاشر نفسة بالعافية فىما يخص التصميم ليه 
وارد انا كمصصم مش هاعمل طبقة خرسانه عادية بسمك 30 هعملها طبقة نظافة بسمك 20 سم مثلا
ومش هنفذ الاساسات قواعد منفصله هصممها قواعد شريطيه .او اعملها اى حاجه تانية (هو ماله ومال التصميم )


----------



## محمد سنبله (17 أبريل 2013)

zoma82 قال:


> هل معنى الاحلال انى كدا هاحفر الارض 2.50 متر (2 متر منسوب التاسيس +50 سم احلال)ولا انا هاحفر(2 متر وبعدين اعمل احلال 50 سم وابدء العادية من منسوب -1.50 متر )؟؟؟




الحفر هيكون 2 متر زي التوصيات وهتعمل احلال 0.5متر وبعد كده هتبدا بالقواعد 
بس زما قولت لك لازم تشوف علاقه الصفر المعماري بمنسوب الارض الطبعييه علشان تشتغل شغل نظيف ومحدش يكلم معاك


----------



## zoma82 (18 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على المساعدة والى اللقاء فى اسئلة اخرى مثمرة


----------



## محمد سنبله (18 أبريل 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> معنى ما اوردته من معلومات عن التقرير الاتى :-
> 1- يتم ازالة طبقات الردم والمخلفات ان وجدت اعلى منسوب الارض الطبيعية اولا ولا يعتد بها فى اى مقاسات او حسابات
> 2- عمل ميزانية شبكية للارض الطبيعية واختيار اوضى نقطه بها
> 3- الحفر حتى عمق حفر 2 م من المنسوب السابق ( اوضى نقطه )
> ...



ي بش مهندس طلعت ده مش تقرير مع احترامي الكامل لصاحب التقرير لكن هو ده اللي بنقول عليه من الاول من الاهمال وكان هدف الموضوع اننا نفهم الناس القصه ماشيه ازاي وازاي كمصمم اعرف وهذا التقرير كان مثال حي علي ذلك بمعني الراجل عامل التقرير هذا التقرير راح للاخ zoma وتم توضيح المشاكل فين وهذا التقرير زيه العديد لكن كده نجحنا في الموضوع لان احنا كده عرفنا المصمم اللعبه والمفروض الاخ zoma يرجع لصاحب التقرير ويوضح له النقاط دي من عمل ميزانيه شبكيه والاختبارات وخلافه والمفروض يتم التوقيع علي هذا الكلام علشان كل واحد يعرف مسؤليته فين ......هو جاب 30سم دول منين عمليا وانشائيا اما 20او 15 نظافه ودي غالبا بتكون لبشه او لا تقل عن 40 سم عاديه علشان تخش معي في التصميم و 50 سم مسلحه اما 30 دي تاليفه وده يوضح انه مهندس معماري مع احترامي للمعماريين


----------



## محمد سنبله (18 أبريل 2013)

**في تنفيذ الجسه بيحصل لعب في العمق بمعني المفروض تنزل مثلا 15 م هو ممكن ينزل 10 بس او 5 من المعروف ان اطوال المواسير من 2 الي 3 متر يعني علشان اعمل 15 م هبدا اعمل وصلات في المواسير بمعني هنزل 3 بعد كده وصله تانيه هيكون المجموع 6 وهكذا يعني هوصل كل 3 م ايه اللي بيحصل انه ينزل وصلتين بس طب المهندس يعرف ازاي الحقيقه لازم الواسير كلها تنزل قدامك من غير ما يفكها وخلي بالك بيكون فيه ميه موجود والماكينه واقفه ممكن يقول لك ابعد ي هندسه شويه علشان الطين او علشان المواسير ما تنزلش عليك طبعا في مهندسن بتخاف فتبعد يقوم هو لاعب لعبته والكلام ده بيكون في وقت صغير جدا جدا بيقوم هو مركب مواسير علشا يكمل لك الطول ويحط الماسورتين جنب بعض فخلي بالك لازم عينك تكون مفتحه ومركز جامد جدا واوعي تسمع كلام المقاول نهائي


----------



## محمد سنبله (18 أبريل 2013)

الاختبارات علي العينات المقلقه او المخلخه 
-*Grain size analysis.**التدرج الحبيبى*
-*Liquid and plastic limit tests.** حدود السيولة واللدونة*
-*Specific gravity test.** الوزن النوعى *
-*Organic content test.** محتوى المواد العضوية *
-*Soil Classification.** التصنيف *
-*Compaction test.** اختبارات الدمك المعملى *
-*Direct shear test.** اختبار القص المباشر *

 دي الاختبارات المناسبه لها لان زي ما تم التوضيح انها بتكون عينه غير متماسكه يعني صعب اخد عينه واثر عليها بضغط 
الاختبارات علي العينات الغير مقلقله او الغير مخلخله 
 -*Consolidation test.** اختبار التصلب *
-*Permeability test.** اختبار النفاذية *
-*Direct shear test.** اختبار القص المباشر *
-*Triaxial** test.** اختبار الضغط ثلاثى المحاور *
دي الاختبارات اللي المفروض تتعمل علي عينات التربه لكي نتمكن من عمل توصيف دقيق للتربه وفعلا تكون معبره عن الطبيعه ولا ندع مجالا لفرض قيم واخص هنا بالذكر اختبار النفاذيه وغالبيه التقرير تهمل هذا اختبار ونتيجه ذلك هيضطر يفرض قيم لمعامل النفاذيه من قيم الكود ,طبعا التقارير المضروبه مش هتلاقي اساسا عامل اختبارات ولا حاجه هو فرض قيم وخلاص وفي بعض الاحيان العينات اساسا مش بتروح معمل لكي يتم اختبارها


----------



## محمد سنبله (19 أبريل 2013)

يراعي في حاله التربه الطينيه عند الوصول الي منسوب التاسيس عدم ترك قاع الحفر مكشوف لمده طويله لانه سوف تتاثر قدره التحمل نتيجه تغير خواص التربه الطبيعيه للتربه نتيجه تغير نسبه المياه او تعرض قاع الحفر للغمر بالمياه الموسميه زي الامطار وايضا يرتفع منسوب الحفر عاده نتيجه لانتفاخ التربه وحصوصا التربه شديده التماسك مما يؤدي الي زياده مقدار الهبوط وهذا الهبوط غير محسوب ولتفادي ذلك يسرع في الانشاء او علي الاقل صب الخرسانه العاديه


----------



## محمد سنبله (20 أبريل 2013)

من بعض جمل الحشو وهي خطا في كتابه التقرير 
يقول صممت الاساسات لتتحمل مثلا 10 ادوار 
لان تقرير التربه لا يتم عمله قبل تصميم الاساسات 
وتنقسم التوصيات في تقرير التربه الي نوعين 
1- توصيات التاسيس 
وهي الخاصة بعمق التاسيس وجهد التربة عند هذا المنسوب ونوع الاساس المقترح 
2- توصيات عامة 
وهي التي تختص بباقي التوصيات من نوع الاسمنت المستخدم مقاوم للكبريتات ام لا واعمال الردم وطريقته ونوع الردم والعزل وو ...........الخ
***توصيات التاسيس سوف يستفاد منها المصمم 
***التوصيات العامه سوف يستفاد منها مهندس التنفيذ
 وتقرير التربه يقترح نوع الاساسات طبقا لنوع التربه ونتيجة لدراستها بالاضافه لعدد الادوار طبعا لان ممكن تكون التربه بها مشاكل حتي لو المبني ارضي ودورين ويضطر لاستخدام لبشه او خوازيق او احلال


----------



## محمد سنبله (20 أبريل 2013)

هذا فيديو يوضح اختبار الضغط ثلاثي المحاور 
*Triaxial** test
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpdb9vR6jd0


----------



## berkawy (21 أبريل 2013)

ماهى العلاقة بين إرتفاع المبنى وعمق الحفر بطريقة بسيطة تقريبية ؟ وهل هذا السؤال صحيح ؟ 

*** واذا كان عندى طبقة على بعد 3.5متر ................ و الqall = 2.5 
وعلى عمق 5 متر ............. ال q all = o.9 

اين نضع الاساسات ؟ ولماذا


----------



## zoma82 (21 أبريل 2013)

بالنسبة لقواعد الجار (strap footing) لو انى ما عنديش عمود داخلى الا على بعد 10 متر من قاعدة الجار هل ممكن انى اعمل عمود داخلى وينتهى حتى بلاطة slab on grade يعنى رقبة عمود column neck حتى منسوب الارضية علشان اربط عليه قاعدة الجار.
السؤال الثانى هل ممكن اعمل 3 شدادات على قاعدة واحدة بمعنى هل ممكن اربط 3 قواعد جار على قاعدة واحدة ؟؟


----------



## أحبك في الله (21 أبريل 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> قيم تقريبيه لقدره تحمل التربه


حلو أوي التقرير ده يابشمهندس
جايبه منين؟ :7:


zoma82 قال:


> بالنسبة لقواعد الجار (strap footing) لو انى ما عنديش عمود داخلى الا على بعد 10 متر من قاعدة الجار هل ممكن انى اعمل عمود داخلى وينتهى حتى بلاطة slab on grade يعنى رقبة عمود column neck حتى منسوب الارضية علشان اربط عليه قاعدة الجار.
> السؤال الثانى هل ممكن اعمل 3 شدادات على قاعدة واحدة بمعنى هل ممكن اربط 3 قواعد جار على قاعدة واحدة ؟؟


نعم يمكن بشرط أن يكون وزن القاعده وما أعلاها أكبر من رد الفعل المطلوب وبمعامل أمان مريح لضمان الإتزان
نفس الإجابة السابقة بس حط في إعتبارك صعوبة التنفيذ (لايفضل ربط أكتر من 2 في نفس القاعدة)

أخيراً شكراً جزيلاً للمعلومات الغزيرة المقدمة من البشمهندس محمد سنبله جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وأعانك علي فعل الخير دائماً


----------



## محمد سنبله (23 أبريل 2013)

berkawy قال:


> ماهى العلاقة بين إرتفاع المبنى وعمق الحفر بطريقة بسيطة تقريبية ؟ وهل هذا السؤال صحيح ؟
> 
> *** واذا كان عندى طبقة على بعد 3.5متر ................ و الqall = 2.5
> وعلى عمق 5 متر ............. ال q all = o.9
> ...




منسوب التاسيس كما تم الحديث من قبل .المهم اختارت منسوب التاسيس عن طريق هتنزل من منسوب البدروم ارتفاع الخرسانه العاديه والخرسانه المسلحه ودكه 20 سم .ولا بد ان تكون الاساسات اسفل منسوب الشارع علي الاقل ب 50سم لحمايه الاساس من العوامل الجويه مثل الامطار و مواسير المياه وخلافه .بعد مال اختار المنسوب لازم اشيك علي الهبوط وقدره تحمل التربه .في حاله حضرتك عند تربه قويه اسفلها ضعيفه بنعمل توزيع للاجهاد بطريقه 2:1 بعني هتنقل الاجهاد في منتصف الطبقه الضعيفه وتشيك علي قدره التحمل لو سيف اوك ولو غير امنه هنفكر في حلول اخري مثل اشيل الطبقه او خوزايق .بعد كده نشتغل علي الهبوط ولو التربه مسيفه اوك اما لو العكس بعني تربه ضعيفه اسفلها قويه الموضوع اسهل لانك شغال علي الطبقه العليا اللي هي الضعيفه يعني لو مسيفه اكيد اللي تحت مسيفه


----------



## abdou atawy (23 أبريل 2013)

gooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## Mr Engine (24 أبريل 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> اخى Arsam
> سؤالك يحمل الكثير من الدهاء والمكر ويحمل فى طياته اجابات اكثر منها استفسارات ( وانا اعلم انك تعلم الاجابه ) وعلى كل للاخوه الماريين
> qu : q ultimate وتعنى اقصى اجهاد للتربة ووحدتها ب كجم / سم2
> واكيد سقط سهوا من صاحب الموضوع انها كجم / سم فى الجدول السابق
> ...



لأ علفكرة qu معناها unconfined compressive strenth 
أقصى أجهاد تقدر تشيلة التربة بنقول علية Bearing Capacity 
والأتنين وحداتهم force/ Area


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (25 أبريل 2013)

موضوع متميز ما شاء الله

شكرا يا كاتب الموضوع
...جزاك الله خيرا

ليا تعليق لو أذنت لي بالتدخل....أنا لم أقراء كامل الموضوع...عذرا علي ذلك

1- مش كل طبقات الردم يتم أزالتها ومش معني انها طبقة ردم انها طبقة غير صالحة للتأسيس......الأصل في الأشياء أنها تصلح للعمل بها الإ أثبتت الأختبارات والمعاينة والفحص عكس ذلك...أبسط الأمثلة علي ذلك....طبقة ردم تحتوي علي مخلفات وما شابه يتم تسميتها ....wasted Fill Materials.... وهناك طبقة ردم جأت بناءا علي محاولة رفع مستوي الأرض المنخفض لسطح الطريق المجاور مثلا...دي طبقة ردم ودي طبقة ردم أحداهما تصلح لللإنشاء عليها والأخري لا تصلح..... وبعضهم يتم تنضيفه بشكل ويتم البناء عليه

2- الجسات يتم قيسها من سطح الأرض الطبيعة ام طولها داخل الأرض فيتم تحديده في المقام الأول طبقا للكودات المعمول بها داخل البلد وهل يوجد بها منسوب تسوية تحت الأرض (القبو او البيسمنت Basement ) ويتم تحديد عمق التسوية من قبل المهندس المختص....ولابد ان تكون الجسة داخل الأرض تعبر عن كم المعلومات المطلوبة وعلي الأقل تصل لمستوي مناسب تحت الأرض وطرق الحسابات كثيرة جدا

3- المهندس الجيوتقني (مهندس الجسات) مسئول انه يعرف عمق التأسيس ويطوع ويبتكر الحلول المناسبة للتأسيس علي المستوي المطلوب بحالته مع الأقتراحات المناسبة له واذا أستحال الأنشاء (مش تعذر كمان)عليه يقوم بالنصح بتغيير المنسوب او تعديل المبني أنشائيا...لكن الأصل ان المهندس مسئول عن التأسيس علي المستوي المطلوب منه والأبتكار في ذلك بما يتناسب مع وضع الأرض والمنشأ الذي سيتم أنشائه.

4- qu المكتوبة لابد انها يتم التعبير عنها كقوة علي مساحة ومن الوراد ان تسقط خطأ كتابي لكن....المفترض ان يقوم أي مهندس في عمله (سواء انشائيا او جيوتقني او غيره) أن يراجع وحداته قبل أنهاء عمله للتأكد من كتابتها بشكل صحيح....الرمز الموضوح...للصخور يسمي Uniaxial Compressive Strength وللتربة العادية يسمي Unconfind Compressive Strength

5- حضرتك لما بدأت العمل في الموضوع دمجت بين عملك structural Engineer & & Foundation Engineer &Geotechnical Engineer

هناك فرق قاتل بينهم ودي بعض الناس لا تعلمه

6- أما بخصوص مجال عمل Geotechnical Engineer فبعض ممن يعمل في المجال الهندسي يقلل من شأنه وبعضهم يلجأ لمقاول لا يفهم في الأمور والنتايج كل يوم تثبت ذلك....لقد رأيت ذلك بنفسي...وصدمت مرة عندما جأني مهندس تصميم وأنشاء ويقول ليا انا ليس ليا في هذا التقرير الطويل العريض لو سمحتي حددي مكان قيم التأسيس وانا أستخدمها....او من مهندس او ما يطلق عليه مهندس يضرب بدل التقرير اتنيين وتلاتة لمجرد ذكر المكان..... ويعطيك تقرير بدون أي شئ عشان يقبض فلوس


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (25 أبريل 2013)

berkawy قال:


> ماهى العلاقة بين إرتفاع المبنى وعمق الحفر بطريقة بسيطة تقريبية ؟ وهل هذا السؤال صحيح ؟
> 
> *** واذا كان عندى طبقة على بعد 3.5متر ................ و الqall = 2.5
> وعلى عمق 5 متر ............. ال q all = o.9
> ...



بعد أذن صاحب الموضوع و عذرا علي تتدخلي في الرد

هل تفتكر ان لو عند حضرتك مبني ارتفاعه دوريين هتعمل جسة في الأرض زي ما يكون ارتفاع المبني 20 دور.....لازم تاخد في عين الأعتبار ان الأجهادات اللي جاية من مبني دوريين غير العشرين دور وبناءا علي ذلك عمق الجسة لابد وأن يختلف

مكان الأساسات يتم تحديده عن طريق مهندس الأنشاء/المعماري.....يعني مبني دور واحد مثلا....بناءا علي المهندس المعماري اللي قام برسم الفيلا...الأساسات هيتم وضعها علي عمق 1 متر من الأرض الطبيعية....يتم بعد ذلك دراسة الموقع تحت المبني من خلال عمل جسات....هيتم تحديد التأسيس علي واحد متر مناسب ولا فيه مشاكل....لو فيه مشاكل انا ملزم كمهندس تربة اني ابحث عن حلول مفيدة وتجعل التأسيس علي هذا العمق مناسب وسهل بدون أي مشاكل....ولا ألجأ لتغيير منسوب التأسيس الأ في أضيق الحلول او عند أستحالة التأسيس فقط او اذا كان هناك أقتراحات أخري تكون في صف صاحب المنشأ


----------



## محمد سنبله (25 أبريل 2013)

الزميله اسمه 
اثمن لك مشاركتك فانتي اهل تخصص 
في المشاركه الاولي لحضرت باختصار الامر في الاول حدث فيه تداخل بين الاختصاصات لان الموضوع اتعمل قدرا كده وكنت عايز اوضح نقاط وفقط لكن الامر تطور الي ابعد من ذلك ولو رجعتي حضرتك في المشاركات سوف تجدي انه تم تنظيم الامر الامر وبدانا من من اول استكشاف الارض وسوف تجدي ايضا جميع النقطات التي تم طرحها من قبلك سوف تجدي اجابه عليها ومنها طبقه الردم سوف تجدي ايضا الاجابه .......اتمني من حضرتك اعطاء نظره سريعه علي المشاركات وابداء الراي فيها لانك اهل تخصص فانا تركت هذا العمل واعمل في مجال المرافق لذلك قد يكون هناك خطا او عدم وضوح واتمني منكي المساعده ليكتمل الموضوع علي خير باذن الله


----------



## محمد سنبله (25 أبريل 2013)

5- حضرتك لما بدأت العمل في الموضوع دمجت بين عملك structural Engineer & & Foundation Engineer &Geotechnical Engineer
اتمني حضرتك شرح هذه الجزئيه باستفاضه والتفريق حتي نستفيد من خبره حضرتك


----------



## محمد سنبله (25 أبريل 2013)

من بعض المشاكل التي حدثت في موضوع التقرير محطه مياه بمدينه السنبلاوين -مصر 
التربه كانت بها مشاكل وهي تربه طفليه ولم يذكر التقرير هذا وبعد الانشاء حدثت المشكله وتم تكليف احد اساتذه هندسه المنصوره بعلاج الامر وكانت تكاليف عاليه جدا ومعد التقرير هنا اعتمد اساسا ان السنبلاوين تربتها ليس بها مشاكل وجيده وحدثت المشكله


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (25 أبريل 2013)

مشكور جدا على المجهود


----------



## محمد سنبله (1 مايو 2013)

اسف علي التاخير والمشاركات 
الميزانيه الشبكيه 
وجدت هذا الامر في غايه الاهميه للمهندسين سواء في الشغل او الناس اللي هتعمل مقابله شخصيه ان شاء الله 
سوف اتحدث عن كيفيه التنفيذ 
يتم تقسيم الموقع او قطعه الارض الي مربعات او مستطيلات متساويه وهذه التقسيمات ابعادها تتوقف علي الدقه المطلوبه والوقت وطبيعه قطعه الارض وتتراوح هذه التقسيمات من 3 الي 30 م وممكن نشتغل علي 5 
*طريقه التنفيذ في الموقع 
هنجيب خيط او حبل وهنعمل عليه علامات المسافه بينهم مثلا 5 م هذه العلامات ممكن تكون باسبريه او قطعه قماش علي حسب كل مهندس وكل عامل هيمسك طرف من الحبل ونمشي 5 متر ونسقط مكان كل علامه شويه جير ونمشي كمان 5 م ونسقط العلامات وهكذا وفي الاخر هنلاقي مجموعه من النقاط في صفوف متقاطعه 







بعد ما حددنا نقاط الجير علي الارض يتم الوقوف بالميزان في اي مكان ويتم اخذ صف صف واخذ قراءه كل نقطه جير موجوده وبعد الانتهاء من اخذ قراءات جميع النقاط ندور علي نقطه ثابته موجوده قاعده عمود اناره او مطبق ويتم اخذ قراه هذه النقطه نطرح قراءه هذه النقطه من كل نقطه تم اخذها وبكده اكون حصلت علي المناسيب عندي وفرضت منسوب النقطه الثابته صفر 
******بكده اكون شغال صح بيحث ان لو تقرير التربه قال منسوب التاسيس من الصفر اوك ولو قال منسوب اوطي نقطه ايضا هيكون عندي اوطي نقطه من الميزانيه الشبكيه


----------



## zoma82 (1 مايو 2013)

هل ينفع انى اربط عمود بشداد وبعد كدة اربط نفس العمود فى الاتجاه الاخر بعمود اخر يحتاج الى شداد بمعنى ان هل ينفع انى اربط العمود 1 ب العمود 2 ويبقى كدة 2 تمام اروح بعد كدة اربط العمود 2 بالعمود الركن 3 طبعا الربط بشداد strap footing لان طبعا المسافة كبيرة جدا علشان اربط العمود 1 ب العمود 3 مباشرة


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (2 مايو 2013)

zoma82 قال:


> هل ينفع انى اربط عمود بشداد وبعد كدة اربط نفس العمود فى الاتجاه الاخر بعمود اخر يحتاج الى شداد بمعنى ان هل ينفع انى اربط العمود 1 ب العمود 2 ويبقى كدة 2 تمام اروح بعد كدة اربط العمود 2 بالعمود الركن 3 طبعا الربط بشداد strap footing لان مشاهدة المرفق 90013طبعا المسافة كبيرة جدا علشان اربط العمود 1 ب العمود 3 مباشرة



حسب الرسم المرفق فان مشكلتك تنحصر فى ربط قاعدة الركن ( جار من الناحيتين )
اقترح الاتى 
- ان يتم ربطها فى الاتجاهين المتعامدين على محور 3 والمحو العمودى عليه ( قاعدة رقم 2 بشداد 

- ان يتم الربط فى اى اتجاه مائل اخر اذا كانت هناك اى قواعد فى المسافة ما بين قاعدة رقم 1 والجار حتى وان كانت للخلف قليلا 

- التفكير فى اى حلول انشائية اخرى 

ولكن لى لك سؤال سوف تلاحظه عند عمل تصميم الاسقف 
لماذا كل هذة المسافة ما بين عمود رقم واحد والجار فى الاتجاه الرأسى لا يوجد بها اى اعمدة ؟؟ اعتقد ان المسافة كبيرة الى حد ما وستعطيك ابعادا للكمر كبيرة وكثافه فى التسليح وهذا يتنافى مع الناحية الاقتصادية ..

تحياتى لك ...
مرفق الحل


----------



## zoma82 (2 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس طلعت ولكن انا كنت باسال انى هل ينفع انى اربط القاعدة 1 ب القاعدة 2 ونلاحظ من الرسم ان الاتجاه اللى هاربط بيه القاعدة 3 مع القاعدة 2 ان القاعدة متزنة فى هذا الاتجاه ويبقى انا ربطت 2 ب 1 من الاتجاه الضعيف للقاعدة 2 ويبقى ربطت القاعدة 3 ب القاعدة 2 من الاتجاه المتزن للقاعدة 2وهتكون المسافة قليلية .
اقتراح حضرتك انى اربط قاعدة الركن فى اتجاه مائل هيكون طول الشداد كبير يصل الى 10 متر .
المعمارى هو من طلب ان يكون توزيع الاعمدة بهذا الشكل فغير مسموح بوضع اعمدة داخلية فالسقف انا واخدة بانلبد بيم .


----------



## محمد سنبله (2 مايو 2013)

الاجابه باللون الازرق


zoma82 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا مهندس طلعت ولكن انا كنت باسال انى هل ينفع انى اربط القاعدة 1 ب القاعدة 2 وايه المشكله ينفع طبعا انك تربطها بس لازم تشيك علي الاجهاد اسفل التربه لانه في بعض الاحيان بتكون غير امنه فنضطر نعمل 2 شداد لانه لو اخد ميل كبير هيكون عندك ترحيل كبير مما ينتج عنه تكون شد علي التربه ونلاحظ من الرسم ان الاتجاه اللى هاربط بيه القاعدة 3 مع القاعدة 2 ان القاعدة متزنة فى هذا الاتجاه ويبقى انا ربطت 2 ب 1 من الاتجاه الضعيف للقاعدة 2 ويبقى ربطت القاعدة 3 ب القاعدة 2 من الاتجاه المتزن للقاعدة 2وهتكون المسافة قليلية .ما هي فائده الشداد انه يشغل قاعده الجار مع القاعده الداخليه كجمله انشائيه واحده وهتلغي ترحيل عمود الجار ولو نظرنا الي قاعده الركن عندك سنجد انها غير متزنه في اتجاهين لذلك هيكون فيه حلين 1-شداد وتر كما ذكر استاذنا طلعت 2- انك تربط القاعده مع القاعده قاعده رقم 2 والعمود الملاصق للجار علي محور 12
> اقتراح حضرتك انى اربط قاعدة الركن فى اتجاه مائل هيكون طول الشداد كبير يصل الى 10 متر .
> المعمارى هو من طلب ان يكون توزيع الاعمدة بهذا الشكل فغير مسموح بوضع اعمدة داخلية فالسقف انا واخدة بانلبد بيم .


----------



## zoma82 (2 مايو 2013)

طب هل ممكن انى اعمل رقبة عمود ينتهى عند منسوب الارضية فى المنتصف واربطة بشداد مع قاعدة الركن


----------



## zoma82 (2 مايو 2013)

يعنى اجى فى منتصف المسافة بين القاعدة رقم 1 والقاعدة المجاورة للقاعدة رقم 3 واعمل رقبة عمود بقاعدة


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (2 مايو 2013)

zoma82 قال:


> طب هل ممكن انى اعمل رقبة عمود ينتهى عند منسوب الارضية فى المنتصف واربطة بشداد مع قاعدة الركن


ينفع بشرط ان يتم ربط رقبة العمود المذكور وكافة الاعمدة بسمل علوى فى منسوب اسفل منسوب التشطيب .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (2 مايو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> ينفع بشرط ان يتم ربط رقبة العمود المذكور وكافة الاعمدة بسمل علوى فى منسوب اسفل منسوب التشطيب .



وهناك حل اخر ان يتم تغيير نظام القواعد الخاصة بالجار الى نظام قواعد شريطية وهو نظام اعلى جساءة من نظام القواعد المنفصله .


----------



## zoma82 (2 مايو 2013)

يعنى هل انا ممكن اعمل قواعد شريطية للمبنى بتاعى داير داير فى ناحية الجار ولا القواعد الشريطية باستخدمها فقط فى السور


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (2 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم عندي قطعة ارض بمساحة 200 متر مربع هل يتم عمل فحص تربة لها ؟ بالمناسبة الارض قوية ظاهريا تحت احمال السيارات و الاشخاص و الاليات الثقيلة المطلوب عمل فيلا عليها


----------



## محمد سنبله (2 مايو 2013)

الاخ زوما هو المشروع عباره عن ايه .ممكن ترفع المخطط كامل افضل


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (2 مايو 2013)

رافد عليوي حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم عندي قطعة ارض بمساحة 200 متر مربع هل يتم عمل فحص تربة لها ؟ بالمناسبة الارض قوية ظاهريا تحت احمال السيارات و الاشخاص و الاليات الثقيلة المطلوب عمل فيلا عليها



عليك الاول تحديد الاتى :
1- هل الارض لها تاريخ معروف بمعنى انها تربة طينية تكونت بعد بناء السد العالى . ولا دى تربة رمليه . ولا كانت مقلب او ردم ولا ايه ؟؟
2- نوع تربة الجار ونوع التأسيس الذى استخدمه 
3- منسوب المياه الجوفيه .
4- المبنى المراد انشاءة . عدد ادوارة واحماله .

يجوز فى بعض الاحيان اذا كانت الارض تاريخها معروف بمعنى اذا كانت مثلا الارض ارض رمليه طبيعية ولا توجد ضفله او تربة جيريه او تربة ردم والمطلوب فيلا بعدد ادوار قليل 2 او 3 يمنك افتراض جهد التربة على حسب المنصوص عليه فى الكود مع افتراض عامل امان كافى عند تصميم الاساسات ثم عمل التصميم والبدء فى الحفر واستكشاف التربة فان كانت كما افترضت فلا مشكله اما اذا واجهت اى مشكله من اى نوع فعليك حلها سوء فى نوع التربة او التصميم او اى شىء اخر .

فيما عدا ذلك فيفضل ان يتم عمل جسات وان يتم اجراء الدراسات المطلوبه للتربة .


----------



## محمد سنبله (3 مايو 2013)




----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (5 مايو 2013)

شكرا استاذ طلعت بالفعل هي ارض رملية طبيعية و المنازل القريبة (و ليست مجاورة مشيدة) لديها اسس شريطية بارتفاع 40 سم و عرض يمكن ان افرضه 60 الى 75 سم و بعض اصحاب المنازل قام بفرش طبقة من الحصى الخابط (sub base) صنف (B) و السؤال الان هل استطيع ان اقوم بفرش طبقة من الحصى الخابط سمك 20سم مثلا(بعد الحدل) و السوال الثاني كم افرض مقاومة التربة لمبنى من ثلاثة ادوار


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (5 مايو 2013)

رافد عليوي حسن قال:


> شكرا استاذ طلعت بالفعل هي ارض رملية طبيعية و المنازل القريبة (و ليست مجاورة مشيدة) لديها اسس شريطية بارتفاع 40 سم و عرض يمكن ان افرضه 60 الى 75 سم و بعض اصحاب المنازل قام بفرش طبقة من الحصى الخابط (sub base) صنف (B) و السؤال الان هل استطيع ان اقوم بفرش طبقة من الحصى الخابط سمك 20سم مثلا(بعد الحدل) و السوال الثاني كم افرض مقاومة التربة لمبنى من ثلاثة ادوار



حقيقة انا لا اعرف ما هو الحصى الخابط ان كان المقصودنوع من الزلط او السن او التربة قطع الجبل فنعم انا معك ان يتم عمل طبقات من ذلك الحصى حيث ان مقاومة الزلط والسن والتربة الزلطيهبكل تأكيد اعلى من مقاومه الرمل 
ولكن لكى يكون الموضوع مجدى ومفيد ومنطقى يجب ان يكون السمك مناسب ( على الاقل 50 سم )


بالنسبة للتربة الرمليه تستطيع ان تفرض ان اقصى اجهاد لها مسموح به هو 1.5 كجم / سم2 وتبنى تصميمك على ذلك .

تحياتى ...


----------



## م/محمد الهندي (5 مايو 2013)

جميل جدا


----------



## محمد سنبله (6 مايو 2013)




----------



## M.A.MOTAAL (8 مايو 2013)

*سؤال عاجل جزاكم الله خيرا....*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 لكم جزيل الشكر على مجهودكم الجبار المستمر والحثيث في زيادة معلومات طلاب الهندسة وحديثي التخرج...كفريق عمل المنتدى وكمتطوعين جزا الله كلاً خيرا كثيرا..كان عند سؤال عاجل بعد اذن حضراتكم عن كيفية تصميم Pile Cap معرض لقوى افقية وعزم...


----------



## محمد سنبله (8 مايو 2013)

هذا الموضوع من اعداد اساتذي الفاضل المهندس نور الدين وهو موضوع متيمز جدا جدا واحببت ان اثري موضوعي بهذه المشاركه 
*نصائح تقلل من عمليات النصب في **
إجراء تقارير تربة وهمية
*


الخطوة الهامة الأولى نقوم بتحديد الهدف من دراسة وعمل تقرير التربة ويتم هذا بناء على اولا نوع المشروع الهندسي وعناصره المتوقعه بكافة ابعادها ووظائفها وطبيعتها وهذا يكون بالتنسيق مع طلبات المالك و/أو المهندس المعماري (كمثال عدد الأدوار فوق الارض وتحت الأرض) ،،، ثانيا وبناء على المعلومات الأولية لطبيعة موقع المشروع ، (مثال قريب من البحر ، منطقة صحراوية) ،،، وبالتالي يتم تحديد الهدف من دراسة وعمل تقرير التربة وفقا للبنود التالية:
 


للحصول على تحمل التربة التصميمي الآمن ومنسوب التأسيس الملائم.
الكشف عن طبيعة تواجد ردميات خبيثة في مكان التاسيس.
الحصول على عامل نفاذية التربة لمشروع يتطلب ضخ المياه الجوفيه.
الحصول على نسبة الرطوبة المثلى للدمك والتدرج الحبي للتربة في مشروع يتطلب ردميات هندسية كالطرق والأعمال الترابية الضخمة.
للحصول على قوة تحمل الخوازيق التصميمية على الإحتكاك و/أوالارتكاز أو الشد.
الحصول على معامل مرونة التربة لتصميم قاعدة لبشة او غير ذلك.
للحصول على عوامل ونسب الانتفاخ والإنكماش للترب الطيبنية ومناطق توضعها.
الحصول على نسبة الأملاح الضارة في التربة ومعرفة طرق علاجها و/أو طرق حماية المنشآت منها.
الكشف عن أعماق ومناسيب التربة المستوجب إحلالها.
حساب حساسية التوصيل الكهربائي للتربة (معامل) واقتراح نظم تأريض مجدية.
حساب درجة الهبوط وانضغاطية التربة مع الزمن الفوري او طويل الأمد.
حساب زاوية القص والاحتكاك الداخلي ومقدار الضغط الجانبي.
 قد يكون المطلوب بعض أوكل الاهداف المبينة أعلاه وقد يكون هناك اهداف اخرى لم يتسنى لنا حصرها أعلاه ،،،،،،




التحري في إختيار مختبر تربة ذو سمعه حسنه نال تزكية من قبل مهندس خبير من الذين اطلعوا سابقا على تقارير لمختبرات عديدة بما فيهم هذا المختبر ولهم نظرة تقييم علمية في هذا المجال ، وهذه الخطوة تأتي تحت بند عنوانه تأهيل وتصنيف مختبرات التربة والاساسات، (حيث في المشاريع الكبرى والهامة يطلب تقديم ملف سابق خبرة يحوى على معلومات تقييم يحوي على كشف بأسماء العاملين وخبراتهم واسماء المشاريع المنفذه سابقا وقيمة كل منها وسنة التنفيذ وكشف وصور بالتراخيص وكشف باسماء المعدات المملوكة وفحص صلاحيتها .... الخ )
بالطبع ان مستوى مشروعك والهدف من التقرير سيحدد اهمية ونوع المختبر الذي يجب ان تطلب منه تنفيذ دراسة التربة وكتابة التقرير وتوصياته ، مثلا نجد فارق بين مشروعين أولهما برج مكنون من أربعين طابقا على مسقط كبير مع مباني خدمات وملاحق وسوق تجاري ومواقف سيارات طابقي ، وعندك مشروع أخر مكون من ثلاث ادوار على مساحة مأتين متر متربع.





عليك كتابة عقد اتفاق مع مختبر التربة الذي طلبت منه اجراء دراسة التربة ، 

ويجب ان ينص هذا العقد على الأقل على ما يلي :




كافة التجارب المطلوبة الحقلية منها او المخبرية بالإسم والنوع ، وهذه سيتم تحديدها وفقا لطبيعة الموقع وطبيعة المشروع والهدف من التقرير كما بينا اعلاه.
تحديد اسم الكود او المواصفات الواجب اتباعها في كافة التجارب ، وبيان رقم ومرجع كل تجربة من الكود ، ان وجدت. 
تحديد نوع الحسابات الكتابية المطلوبة ، ومستوى التوصيات المتوقعه. 
تحديد عدد الجسات الكلي وعمق كل جسة وموقع كل منها على رسمة تمثل الموقع العام لمشروعك ويفضل بيان إحداثيات أماكنها على ان تكون منسوبة الى نقطة مرجعية تحدد على الرسم





يجب تحديد مدة إتمام كامل أعمال دراسة التربة كتابة في العقد وتحديد تواريخ حفر الجسات والأعمال الحقلية بدءا وإنتهاءا، ليتم الترتيب على متابعتها.
ممكن اشتراط ان من يقوم بإجراء التجارب الحقلية والمخبرية حاصل حد ادنى على درجة مهندس مختص في التربة وهو من يستخرج توصيات التقرير أو يشرف عليها ، وخاصة للمشاريع الكبيرة والهامة.
من الممكن اشتراط كون المعدات المستخدمة صالحة لنفس العمل ومفحوصة ومعايرة ومرخصة من طرف ثالث خبير محايد ، ويطلب الإطلاع على هذه التراخيص وارفاق صورة عنها.
ينصح المهندس طالب التقرير الذي غالبا مايكون هو انت عزيزي المهندس ان تكون حاضرا في الموقع عند البدء في حفر الجسات ، 
إن لم تقم انت بمتابعة اعمال المختبر الحقلية ، فأنصح بأن تستأجر لهذا الغرض مهندسا او مساعد مهندس أوفني مختبر محايدا تعطيه تعليمات المتابعة وماذا عليه رصده وتسجيله ومتابعته واستلامه والاطلاع عليه اثناء العمل ، ولا تستقل دور هذا المنتدب ولا تبخل بأي تكلفة تدفع له. 
اشتراط في العقد عدم البدء او القيام بأي عمل حقلي إلا بتواجد منذا المنتدب او من يمثلك او من يمثل المالك او الاستشاري ويجب النص على شرط قبول هذه الجسات بحصول توقيع هذا الممثل باتمام المهام في الموقع. 
يجب ان توثق الأعمال الحقلية بالصور من قبل من يمثلك ، مع إظهار تواريخ وساعة التقاط هذه الصور ،،
عليك عزيزي المهندس ان كنت انت من سوف يتابع هذه الاعمال الحقلية (او من يمثلك) ، ان تركز على كتابة بعض/معظم نتائج القراءات التي تؤخذ اثناء العمل وتسجلها في سجل معد مسبقا بعناية ، مثال على ذلك عدد الضربات لتجربة الإختراق القياسي ( وليكن هذا على الاقل في الجسات الهامة وعند الاعماق الهامة ايضا) ويحتفظ بهذا السجل لمقارنته مع النتائج المخرجه في التقرير المطبوع ، وبالتالي منه يمكن معرفة دقة العمل من ناحية ،،،، ومن ناحية اخرى سيجد المختبر نفسه محرجا ليقوم بعمله بإتقان خشية اي تناقضات ،،،،
في حالة المشاريع الكبيرة والهامة ممكن طلب من مهندس المختبر ان يجري شرحا توضيحيا بالوسائل البصرية لمهندس/فريق التصميم "برزنتيشن" لطبيعة طبقات التربة وطبيعة التجارب الحقلية والمخبرية وخلاصة التوصيات والبدائل المتاحة ،،، وبالطبع هذا يكون بعد انهاء كافة التجارب واستلام التقرير.
قد يستلزم طلب اعادة عمل تقرير جديد من مختبر ثان إما لتأكيد مصداقية التقرير السابق بالكامل (قد يتوافر تقرير منفذ من عدة سنوات لنفس الموقع) ، أو لإمكانية الوقوف على التجارب الحقلية شخصيا ، او لإستكمال بعض النواقص ، أو حتى لتأكيد جزئية معينه ، أو للحصول على حسابات وتوصيات أعمق علميا ،،، وهذا الأمر لا يستهان به وخاصة إذا كان المشروع ذو اهمية كبرى يكلف ملايين مقارنة بدراهم معدودة هي تكلفة التقرير الجديد ،،، 
لا تستهيين بقيمة تقرير التربة فهو يوجه ويؤسس لقرارات مصيرية فيها إما توفير وقت ثمين وتوفير آلاف من الدراهم او تعفير وهدر سنوات من الوقت مع آلاف من الدراهم ،،،،،


فتقرير التربة السليم هو المنارة التي تضيئ للمهندس المصمم طريق الإختيار الإقتصادي والآمن لنوع الأساسات واحجامها وطرق حمايتها ،،،،

وتقرير التربة هو الميثاق الذي يعطي درجة الأمان ويبني ثقتنا بالتربة التي ستحتضن مشروع العمر فإما ان يكون البقرة الحلوب والمأوى الآمن وإما أن يكون عكس ذلك ،،،،

إن ماهو مذكور اعلاه مبني على نظرة تأمل سريعة وفقا لسابق احتكاك مع عدد غير قليل من مختبرات التربة وممكن أن يختلف من بلد الى بلد اومن قرية الى اخرى حسب قوة نفاذ النظم الحكومية والمهنية وحسب توفر عدد من مختبرات التربة في منطقة المشروع وحسب اهمية المشروع وحسب الغرض من التقرير فقد يطلب شاملا وقد يكون جزئيا ،،،،

مثال اختلاف البلد فمثلا دبي حيث وجود النظم البلدية النافذة وتوفر المعدات الحديثة والمشاريع الفاعلة على الساحة مقارنة بالقاهرة حيث يفيد اهل المنتدى بضعف القوانين البلدية هناك مع منح التراخيص لغير الإختصاصيين وخلافه.... 

وده رابط الموضوع الاصلي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t365860.html


----------



## محمد سنبله (8 مايو 2013)

هذا الموضوع من اعداد اساتذي الفاضل المهندس نور الدين وهو موضوع متيمز جدا جدا واحببت ان اثري موضوعي بهذه المشاركه 
وهنا يتحدث عن انواع التقارير من حيث الجوده والدقه 
نتيجة لإستقرائي وتعاملي الحقيقي والواقعي مع تقارير التربة الصادرة والمعتمدة اعني المختومة وعلى مدار اربع سنوات متواصلة ولعدد يقارب التسعة عشر مختبرا في بلد عربي يشهد حركة عمرانية متواصلة استنتجت الكثير من الوقائع اسرد هنا من ذاكرتي وعلى عجالة بعضا منها وبشكل عام للإستفادة :

وهذا رابط الموضوع الاصلي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t364946.html
1) ما يقارب سبعين في المأة منهم لا يقومون بتجارب مخبرية حقيقية بل يكتبون تقاريرهم بناء على اما تقارير سابقة قاموا بها في نفس الحي او يتم اتصالهم بمختبر صديق قام بمشروع قريب من نفس المنطقة المعنية. وقد يكون هنا احد الاسباب دنو الاسعار.


2) من يقوم بتجهيز التقرير في الغالب هو فني وليس مهندس متخصص ، وبعد ذلك في الغالب يختم ويوقع التقرير مهندس نادرا ما يراجع محتوياته.


3) اذا كنت مهندسا مدنيا ويهمك نتيجة اختبار التربة بدقة وأمانه كمصمم او كمالك وطلبت من احد المختبارات القيام بذلك لموقع ما ، فما عليك عزيزي الا ان تعاين وتقف مباشرة على يد الفني الذي يحفر احد الجسات الهامة في الموقع ، وتسجل شخصيا نتائج عدد الضربات لتجربة الاختراق القياسي عند العمق المتوقع للتأسيس ، واحتفظ بها لحين صدور التقرير لتقارنها ومن ثم تبنى علي التقرير مستقبل عملك ، وبنفس الوقت تأكد انه تم استخراج عينات رحلت الى المختبر.


4) بعض المعلومات التي تفيد المهندس المصمم كثيرا ، لا يهتم بها المختبر ولا يدرجها في تقريره فهي في اغلب التقارير تكون غائبة ، اما لانها من المعلومات المتقدمة او لانها تحتاج الى معادلات وحسابات ومراجع لاستخراجها واما لعدم احاطة الفني بها وباهميتها ، واما لعدم اندراجها في التقارير السابقة واما تحتاج تكلفة اضافية لحاجتها الى تجارب غير قياسيه الخ... ،،،، من هذا النوع من المعلومات معدل نفاذية 
التربة المائي permeability ومعامل subgrade modulus الخلاصة عزيزي المهندس اذا انت بحاجة لمثل هذه المعلومات او غيرها فعليك طلبها بالاسم قبل اجراء التقرير.

5) اربعين في المأة من التقارير تجد بعض توصياتها ان لم يكن غالبها غير واقعي اوبعييد عن طبيعة المشروع او فيها تناقض ، والاسباب كثيرة احدها النسخ واللصق ، ثانيها عدم اجراء التجارب بالحقيقة ، عدم تدقيق التوصيات بشكل يتناسب مع المشروع وبما يتطابق مع طبيعتة الانشائية ، قلة خبرة الشخص المدقق الممثل للمختبر. 

6) كثيرا ماتجد عبارات اخلاء المسؤولية مرصوصة بين سطور التوصيات والمقدمه والمؤخرة لدرجة مخله ومزعجة ، مع العلم بأنه يكفي التأكييد على ان النتائج مبنيه على العينات المستخرجة فقط.

7) كثيرا ما يلاحظ ادراج التوصيات العامة لجهات حكومية ضمن توصيات التقرير وهذا مزعج لأنه من المفيد اضافتها كملحق في نهاية التقرير اللهم ان كان لها حاجة وليس في التوصيات الخاصة.

8) ثلاثون في المأة فقط من التقارير كانت ذي مستوى معقول واعلى من الجيد ومن خلال استقراء التقرير والتوصيات تجد جهدا مبذولا ومنسقا نادر الاخطاء وتستطيع ان تثق بنتائجه ، وهذا النوع من التقارير خرج بهذه الصورة لعدة اسباب او بعضها ، السعر اعلى ، المشروع هام ، درجة تعلم القائم على المختبر او التقرير ، المهندس الذي طلب التقرير عمل عقد دقيق واستلم تقرير مطابق،،،،
سلام 
المهندس ---- نورالدين ----​


----------



## soklana (8 مايو 2013)

ممتاز


----------



## Mohamad Osama (9 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سنبله (9 مايو 2013)

*رد: سؤال عاجل جزاكم الله خيرا....*



M.A.MOTAAL قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لكم جزيل الشكر على مجهودكم الجبار المستمر والحثيث في زيادة معلومات طلاب الهندسة وحديثي التخرج...كفريق عمل المنتدى وكمتطوعين جزا الله كلاً خيرا كثيرا..كان عند سؤال عاجل بعد اذن حضراتكم عن كيفية تصميم Pile Cap معرض لقوى افقية وعزم...


اشتغلها علي برنامج السيف افضل بكثير وشرحه موجود بكثره علي المنتدي والفكره انك بتفرض ان الهامه زي كمره جاسئه لكي تنقل الحمل من العمود الي الخازق


----------



## M.A.MOTAAL (9 مايو 2013)

*رد: سؤال عاجل جزاكم الله خيرا....*



محمد سنبله قال:


> اشتغلها علي برنامج السيف افضل بكثير وشرحه موجود بكثره علي المنتدي والفكره انك بتفرض ان الهامه زي كمره جاسئه لكي تنقل الحمل من العمود الي الخازق



المشكلة انه مطلوب مني manual


----------



## محمد سنبله (9 مايو 2013)

عوده الي منسوب التاسيس 
دلوقت عملنا اختبارات زي ما تم التوضيح من قبل يعني عندي خصائص كل تربه وعندي الاحمال انا كمختبر تربه بشوف المهندس المعماري عامل منسوب ارضيه البدروم ايه وليكن مثلا عمله -2 يعني ده ارضيه البدروم اللي المعماري عايزها في الاخر يعني انا لازم احقق له الكلام ده وساعات تلاقي فيه بدرومين تحت الارض او 3 بدورمات ولازم انا كمختبر تربه لازم اعرف النقطه دي منسوب ارضيه البدروم اروح ارسم قطاع صغير كده لنفسي واضع عليه البيانات 






كما هو واضح من الرسم علشان في الاخر اوصل لمنسوب التاسيس زي الرسم لازم انزل قيمه وليكن خرسانه ارضيه 20سم ذي كده وبعدين انزل قيمه تخانه قاعده مسلحه وايضا هنزل قيمه قاعده عاديه علشان لما اصبهم اصل لمنسوب -2 بنشوف كده نوع المبني يعني لو فيلا صغيره ممكن انزل 40 سم عاديه و50سم مسلحه اما لو مبني عالي يعني غالبا هتكون لبشه ممكن اخد نظافه 20سم والمسلحه كل دور 10سم ونزد كمان 10سم يعني لو افترضنا برج 10 ادورا هناخد العاديه 20سم ومسلحه 110 ودكه 20 سم يعني ههنزل من -2 حوالي 150 سم يعني منسوب التاسيس هيكون -3.5 
ملحوظه لابد ان تكون الاساسات اسفل الطريق بحوالي نصف متر يعني لازم احفر لان لو الاساسات علي وش الارض لو حصل امطار التربه هتتاثر وهتعمل مشاكل لو ماسوره مياه الي اخر الاشياء الموجوده في الشوارع
*******بكده حددنا منسوب التاسيس وهو منسوب مبدئي يعني لسه هنشوف المياه الجوفيه هتعوق في حاجه ولو مفيش مشكله هنبدا نشيك علي اجهاد التربه عند هذا المنسوب وايضا نشيك علي الهبوط سوف نتعرف في المشاركه القادمه ان شاء الله عن بعض العوامل المؤثره في منسوب الناسيس


----------



## محمد سنبله (9 مايو 2013)

*طبعا لما احدد منسوب التاسيس طبقا للطريقه السابقه هرجع لقطاع الجسه لان ممكن اكون علي تربه ذات مشاكل مثل تربه انهياريه او انتفاشيه او طين لين او طبقه ردم ليس لها خصائص تجعلني اغير منسوب التاسيس الذي تم اختياره 
*لازم برده حاجه مهمه جدا وهي موضوع الصرف الصحي يعني مثلا نشوف اوطي مطبق موجود هل لو اني اقل منه لازم هعمل شبكه صرف لها نظام معين زي طلمبات غاطسه وخلافه لازم وهل الكلام ده ممكن ام لا 
*لو ان منسوب الحفر كان كبير لازم نعرف هنعرف ازاي وهل نقدر نحفر لو محتاجين معدات ضخمه واكيد طبعا الموضوع مكلف 
*المياه الجوفيه هل هي خطيره ممكن تؤثر علي الاساسات لو مش هتاثر امكانيه النزح والتكلفه


----------



## محمد سنبله (9 مايو 2013)

*رد: سؤال عاجل جزاكم الله خيرا....*



M.A.MOTAAL قال:


> المشكلة انه مطلوب مني manual


تفضل هذا الملف عباره عن مساله محلوله وان وجدت اي مشكله نتناقش فيها باذن الله 
http://www.gulfup.com/?fIfd5X


----------



## محمد سنبله (10 مايو 2013)

معلومه هامه جدا 
لابد من معرفه مهندس مختبر التربه منسوب تاسيس الجار انظر اللي الصوره 





كا نعلم ان الحمل بيتوزع علي زاويه 45 درجه كما بالشكل لو نلاحظ المثلث الاخضر ده اجهاد من قاعده الجار رايج عندي في الموقع نستنتج اني لو حفرت اقل من منسوب الجار ومش عامل سند يعني حفرت المثلث الاخضر اللي اساسا عليه حمل يعني اكيد قاعده الجار هتقلب ناحيه الموقع يعني نستنج ايه لاني لازم اعرف منسوب الجار ايه لو في نفس المنسوب عادي اما انا اقل منه ده مش عادي لانه هياثر علي الجار طب في تقرير التربه ساعات مش بيذكر حاجه ويقول اخذ الاحتياطات اللازمه طب نعمل ايه لو امام الامر الواقع وانا بحفر في الموقع احفر بحذر وعيني علي اساسات الجار لو ظهرت اساساته وانا لسه هنزل كمان اوقف الحفر وارجع لمختبر التربه فورا لايجاد الحل 
**الملاحظه الاخري 
لو عندنا طبقات التربه واحنا بناسس علي تربه قويه واسفل هذه التربه تربه ضعيفه لازم اوزع الحمل بنسبه 2:1 بحيث اجيب الاجهاد المؤثر علي الطبقه الضعيفه واقارنه بالمسموح به وفيه مهندسن كتير لا تاخذ بالها من هذا الامر اما لو العكس تربه ضعيفه اسفلها قويه فهنا مش لازم اشيك


----------



## محمد سنبله (11 مايو 2013)

كيف يتم تحديد نوع الاساس 
يوجد لدنيا انواع من الاساسات منها الاساسات السطحيه وتتمثل في القاعده المنفصله والشريطيه والمشتركه ويوجد ايضا الاساسات العميقه وتتمثل في الخوازيق والقيسونات 
طب هنحدد النوع ازاي 
الطريقه الافضل وخصوصا الزملاء قيل الخبره 
وهي اني هفترض اني عندي قواعد منفصله انا عندي حمل العمود وقدره التحمل وابعاد العمود اقدر اجيب ابعاد القاعده العاديه 
area^0.5+b-a/2 لحساب طول القاعده 
area هي مساحه القاعده العاديه هحسبها من اني عندي حمل العمود وقدره التحمل اقسمهم علي بعض جبت المساحه 
b هي طول العمود 
a عرض العمود

area^0.5-b-a/2 لحساب عرض القاعده 
الفرق بين المعادلين الاشاره 
*انا حسبت ابعاد القاعده بسهوله جدا وممكن اعمل شيت اكسل صغير اوضح فيه الكلام ده وهو يحسب لي الابعاد 
خلصنا القاعده العاديه نشتغل علي المسلحه 
ممكن بطريقه سهله قوي هفرض عندي رفرفه شمال القاعده ويمين القاعده بمقدار تخانه القاعده العاديه يعني مثلا لو فرضت عندي قاعده عاديه 3.5*3.10*40 هتكون ابعاد المسلحه هي 2.7*2.30 
انا هجيب ابعاد بس وكما نلاحظ الموضوع مش هياخد وقت خالص لاني ممكن اعملها شيت اكسل في دقيقه واحده اكون مخلص .
بعد ما حسبنا الابعاد القواعد انا بيكون عندي نماذج وليكن 4 نماذج مثلا هروح لوحده الاتو كاد في لوحه المحاور والاعمده وامسك كل عمود واوقع القاعده الخاصه به اللي اني لسه حاسبها وطول القاعده مع طول العمود وكذلك العرض لما اخلص توقيع القواعد هتظهر لي شكل القواعد هتلاقي قواعد داخله في بعضها وقواعد لوحدها هتبدا تظبط الشكل بتاعك ازاي يعني لو لاقيت قاعده عامله تداخل صغير ممكن تلفها يعني طول القاعده مع عرض العمود او ممكن تعمل لها ترحيل شويه وتصمم قاعده عليها حمل راسي وعزم ارفض لاقيت الدنيا داخله في بعضها هتتجه الي اللبشه ونشتغل عليها ونبدا نعمل حسابتنا عليها ونشيك علي الهبوط لانه هيكون الفعال في اللبشه وقدره التحمل غالبا بتكون سيف ممكن لو غير امنه نخش علي الخوازيق ......في المشاركه القادمه هنوضح شويه ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد سنبله (11 مايو 2013)

كده ماشيين صح ولا احنا في سكه غلط والدنيا مش واضحه .اتمني التفاعل


----------



## محمد سنبله (11 مايو 2013)

انا عملت شيت اكسل يوضح ازاي اجيب الابعاد بسرعه وانا مش متمكن قوي فيه يعني الناس ممكن تعمل احسن منه بيكون عندك حمل العمود وقدره التحمل ومنهم هتجيب الابعاد 
صوره توضح شكل الشيت 






B C


----------



## محمد سنبله (11 مايو 2013)

لما اجيب الابعاد اروح اوقع هذه القواعد علي لوحه المحاور والاعمده 
بيكون عندي كام نموذج برسم كل قاعده بابعادها الحقيقيه واعمل عليها قطرين علامه اكس علشان امسكها من مركز ثقل القاعده 
زي الصوره كده رسمت القواعد وحدد السنتر 






بكده ما رسمت القواعد كل واحده لوحدها ومحدد كل قاعده باسم العمود الخاص بها 
هروح لوحه المحاور والاعمده واوقع كل قاعده مع العمود الخاص بها ولابد من مراعاه 
1-طول القاعده مع طول العمود وكذلك العرض 
2-توقيع القاعده بحيث مركز ثقل القاعده مع كركز العمود 
لاحظ الصوره 





بعد ما بنخلص الخطوات دي بتظهر قدامي شكل القواعد نظام التداخل عامل ايه ومنها هبدا احدد هشتغل قواعد منفصله ولا لبشه


----------



## eng ahmed omsan (13 مايو 2013)

مجهود عظيم بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس .. وعندي سؤال هل طريقه معرفه نوع الاساس بقسمه الحمل التشغيلي الكلي للمنشأ علي المساحه ومقارنتها ب bc مجديه ام لا ؟؟ وهل تقرير التربه بيعطي قيمه BC عند منسوب تاسيس معين ؟ ولو انا مش هشتغل علي منسوب التاسيس اللي جاي في التقرير ايه التعديل اللي هعمله علي BC ؟


----------



## محمد سنبله (13 مايو 2013)

eng ahmed omsan قال:


> مجهود عظيم بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس .. وعندي سؤال هل طريقه معرفه نوع الاساس بقسمه الحمل التشغيلي الكلي للمنشأ علي المساحه ومقارنتها ب bc مجديه ام لا ؟؟ وهل تقرير التربه بيعطي قيمه BC عند منسوب تاسيس معين ؟ ولو انا مش هشتغل علي منسوب التاسيس اللي جاي في التقرير ايه التعديل اللي هعمله علي BC ؟


اشتغل بالطريقه اللي انا ذكرتها افضل هي مجديه وبتشوف المساحه لو اكبر من 60% من مساحه الارض هتكون لبشه والكلام ده كله بس لما ترسم زي ما قولت بتكون شايف كل حاجه قدامك زي الملعب وبنقدر نتصرف فيها ونتحايل في القواعد علشان تمشي منفصله فدي طريق كويسه ومش بتاخد وقت كبير لو انته جربتها لو سريع في الكاد شويه الموضوع في اقل من ربع ساعه تكون مخلصه .النقطه الاخري ساعات مش بنلتزم بمنسوب التاسيس ممكن ترجع لمختبر التربه افضل علشان المسؤليه او تحسبها عادي اللي هياثر معاك وزن عمود التربه .بس ممكن تنزل في تربه اخري فلازم تحسب من الاول وايضا ممكن تنزل علي تربه ضعيفه


----------



## معمر السمومي (16 مايو 2013)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد سنبله (16 مايو 2013)

ان شاء الله في المشاركات القادمه سوف نلقي الضوء باستفاضه عن الهبوط تكلمت عنه في بعض المشاركات لكن سوف نزيد فيه لما في الامر من الاهميه


----------



## محمد سنبله (16 مايو 2013)

بعض المشاكل اللي حصلت نتيجه تقرير تربه خاطئ 
*عماره في بنها _مصر العماره حصل فيها ميل كبير قوي ولم تسكن حتي الان 
*احد المباني في كليه الهندسه جامعه اسكندريه بعد ما بنوا كام دور بدا يحصل ميل وشروخ في المبني لما عملت جسه تاكيده طلع تحت المبني مقبره للقدماء المصريين وتم هدم المباني المقامه 
* ما هي اسباب عدم دقه التقارير مضروبه يعني 
1-غياب الضمير 
2-عدم العلم بعلم الاساسات فنجد غير اهل التخصص يعملون في هذا المجال 
3-هذه الابحاث لو اتعملت صح يعني توصيف دقيق وتجارب هتكون مكلفه جدا ونظرا لتدني السعر فبيكبر دماغه وايضا فيه عملاء ليس لديهم الثقافه في اهميه هذا الامر يعني لما ياخد فلوس قليله بس هو اصلا ما اشتغل يبقي ده مكسب
4-طبعا الجشع والطمع سبب مهم 
5-فيه بعض المهندسين عندها مبدا اللي هو علي حسب اهميه المنشا نعمل شغل وهنا تلاقي ان معظم المشاريع عنده مش مهمه 
6-بعض المهندسين يعتمد علي خبرته في هذا المجال ومعرفته بتاريخ التربه فتلاقيه بيوصف من دماغه اي من خبرته 
7- معد التقرير بيحاول يكون ذكي شويه انه في التوصيات يبدا يعمل توصيات علشان يخلي مسؤليته فتجد كلمه علي المقاول اتخاذ اجراءات ؟؟؟؟طبقا للكود المصري وحاجات كتير كده


----------



## محمد سنبله (17 مايو 2013)

دعوه للتفكير 
مالك المشروع بيسند المشروع لمقاول وكمان بيشوف استشاري للمشروع علشان يتابع للمالك ويطمنه ان الشغل تمام السؤال بقي مش المشروع بيبدا من اول زياره استطلاع للموقع ومن اول الجسه والاختبارات في المعمل صح ؟؟؟يعني المفروض يكون الاستشاري او ما ينوب عنه موجود اثناء الجسات والاختبارات في المعمل يعني يشوف الاختبارات والمفروض يزور المعمل علشان يشوف هل الاجهزه المستخدمه صالحه ام لا يعني هل هي معايره ومعتمده ام لا وهل مختبر التربه بيعمل الاختبارت طبقا للمواصفات ولا لا ؟؟؟لو حصل الكلام ده فعلا هنحصل علي تقارير صحيحه 100% اقصد ان المالك في يده الموضوع يعني لو حصل شئ الخلل هيكون من عنده وده سبب رئيسي في المشكله وبعد كده يجي دور مختبر التربه الذي لا يخاف الله


----------



## محمد سنبله (18 مايو 2013)

مثال باللغه العربيه علي اللبشه الكمريه 
اللبشه ذات الاعصاب


----------



## إسلام علي (18 مايو 2013)

وااااصل
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سنبله (18 مايو 2013)

هبوط الاساسات 
كما نعلم ان التربه تتكون من جزء صلب وايضا فراغات وهي نسبه مياه والهواء الذي تحتويه العينه فعند تاثير الحمل وتكوين اجهاد عند منسوب التاسيس يحدث ان هذه الفراغات تريد ان تري مخرج لها فنجد ان الماء في التربه يريد الهروب وايضا الهواء يعني هيحصل ان الحبيبات هتقرب من بعضها 
ماذا نستفيد من الهبوط 
دراسه الهبوط من اهم شئ في شغل ميكانيكا التربه وخصوصا لو بنكلم علي منشات هامه مثل السدود ومحطات الكهرباء 
للاسف الشديد نجد بعض المهندسين يهمل حاجه اسمها هبوط واضرب لكم مثال بسيط يدل اننا هنحتاج الهبوط لو عندنا لبشه مسلحه المفروض انا بشيك علي الهبوط والاجهاد اسفل التربه لو ان هذين العاملين امنين فكده اللبشه هي الاساس بتاعي نمسك الاجهاد اسفل اللبشه كما نعلم ان الاجهاد بينتج من قسمه الحمل علي المساحه وفي اللبشه المساحه بتكون كبيره يعني الاجهاد في احيان كثيره بيكون امن وايضا قدره التحمل معقوله في اللبشه ويكون في الغالب حساب الهبوط اسفل اللبشه هو الحكم لاننا بنحسب علي اعماق كبيره للاسفل كما سوف نعرف ان شاء الله لذلك في اللبشه فكر في الهبوط .نذهب لنقطه اخري ومعظم الناس بتهملها وهي ,كما نعلم لما بعمل مودل للبشه علي اي برنامج وليكن السيف عايز اشوف spring قيمه k اللي هو رد فع التربه تحت تاثير حمل معين .او هو الضغط الذي يسبب وحده تشوه(ازاحه او هبوط) في التربه ويحسب من قوه اللي هي الضغط علي مساحه 
وهو مرتبط بقدره تحمل التربه وقابليتها للتشوه يعني الامر متوقف علي قدره تحمل التربه وقدرتها علي الهبوط يعني كل تربه لها خصائص مختلفه وبالتالي تشوه مختلف الخلاصه علشان احسب K لازم احسب قيمه الهبوط الفعلي للتربه وللاسف نجد الكثير يفترض ان الهبوط 1سم وهما يتبعون عالم فرض معادله تقريبيه ليس لها اي اساس ولا سند في اي كود وهي 120*قدره التحمل .حاجه مهمه اخري نحن نفترض ان الاساس جاسئ ازاي هتعرف ان الاساس جاسئ ؟؟؟؟؟؟وفيه كمان حاجه في الكود المصري وهي 






هل فيه اي زميل شاف الفقره دي من الكود وهنا التحدث عن الهبوط المتفاوت وطبعا حاجه مهمه لازم اشيك عليها والكثير يهمل هذا الموضوع ,الكود قال اني هثبت نقطتين وهشوف الهبوط واقسم علي المسافه بين النقطين وهعرف الهبوط المتفاوت يعني علشان اشوف الهبوط الحقيقي يبقي لازم احسب رد فعل التربه صح وليس اني افرضه بقيمه 120 * قيمة قوي التحمل لكن هيكون قدره التحمل مقسوم علي الهبوط الفعلي ..نلاحظ ان الموضوع مرتبط كله ببعضه يعني هنحسب هبوط صح يعني رد فعل تربه صح يعني هبوط متفاوت صح


----------



## محمد سنبله (18 مايو 2013)

هو فيه ملاحظه 
ان قدره التحمل الموجوده في التقرير مرتبطه بمنسوب تاسيس معين وليست هذه القيمه مطلقه للموقع يعني لو اسسنا علي منسوب اعلي من الموجود في التقرير قدره التحمل هتقل والعكس


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (18 مايو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> دعوه للتفكير
> مالك المشروع بيسند المشروع لمقاول وكمان بيشوف استشاري للمشروع علشان يتابع للمالك ويطمنه ان الشغل تمام السؤال بقي مش المشروع بيبدا من اول زياره استطلاع للموقع ومن اول الجسه والاختبارات في المعمل صح ؟؟؟يعني المفروض يكون الاستشاري او ما ينوب عنه موجود اثناء الجسات والاختبارات في المعمل يعني يشوف الاختبارات والمفروض يزور المعمل علشان يشوف هل الاجهزه المستخدمه صالحه ام لا يعني هل هي معايره ومعتمده ام لا وهل مختبر التربه بيعمل الاختبارت طبقا للمواصفات ولا لا ؟؟؟لو حصل الكلام ده فعلا هنحصل علي تقارير صحيحه 100% اقصد ان المالك في يده الموضوع يعني لو حصل شئ الخلل هيكون من عنده وده سبب رئيسي في المشكله وبعد كده يجي دور مختبر التربه الذي لا يخاف الله



كلامك صحيح .. واتفق معك 
ولكن الموضوع قد يختلف اختلافأ جذريا اذا ما تم اسناد المشروع للمقاول بناء على اعلى كفاءة فنية . وليس بناء على اقل سعر يحصل علية المالك 

اعتقد اذا استطعنا تغيير هذة النظرية .. فستكون النتائج مبهرة 

فقط للمعلومة لك ان تتخيل أنك تستطيع ان تحصل على تقرير جسات ( مفبرك طبعا ) فى اى مكان داخل المحروسه وبكافة المستندات والاوراق والاختام المطلوبة . وما عليك إلا دفع 60 جنيها مصرى فقط لاغير .
اعتقد ان هذا هو الفكر الذى لابد ان يتغير 

تحياتى لك م / محمد .... بارك الله فيك على مجهودك المميز وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## محمد سنبله (18 مايو 2013)

بعض ما ذكر في الكود المصري بخصوص Sub grade mouduls













بكده نكون انهينا موضوع رد فعل التربه ومعنا الدليل علي كلامنا وسبب التركيز علي هذا الامر لان يؤسفني جميع الفيديوهات للاساتذه مشكورين عليها عند عمل تحليل للبشه مثلا لا ينوه علي مثل هذا الامر ويعمل بطريقه تقريبيه ليس لها اي دليل من الصحه وتم اثبات ذلك يعني هل يستوي الهبوط 5 سم مع الهبوط المفروض ب 1سم اترك لكم التعليق


----------



## محمد سنبله (19 مايو 2013)

فقره من الكود المصري بخصوص منسوب التاسيس


----------



## محمد سنبله (19 مايو 2013)

كما نعلم معظم شغلنا بيكون فرض ان الاساس جاسئ وبنعوض في القوانين الخاصه بنوع الاساسات الجاسئه لذلك وجب التنويه علي كيفيه معرفه هل هذا الاساس جاسئ ام مرن 









وده قطاع يوضح البيانات لمعرفه كيفيه التعويض في القانون ولازم عرف هل الاساس الاول جاسئ ام لا لان فيه طريقه تصميم للاساسات المرنه لان ممكن نلاقي ابعاد كبيره قوي ممكن لا تحقق انها تكون جاسئه وممكن نشتغلها مرنه 





كل ده مقدمه لموضوع الهبوط


----------



## ENGSAYEDAZAM (19 مايو 2013)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (19 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
من خلال اطلاعي على التعليقات التي في بداية الموضوع لاحظت ان الكلام غير مقنع مع احترامي لجميع الاراء الا ان الذي يحدد عمق التاسيس وحسب معلوماتي البسيطة هو المهندس المعماري 
وحسب متطلبات المنشأ اما واجب المهندس الانشائي هو اختيار نوع الاسس للعمق المطلوب مثلا لو ان المنشا يحتاج الى بدروم واحد وعلى عمق مثلا -5 م لمتطلبات معمارية يقوم المهندس النشائي بدراسة التربة على هذا العمق مضافا له سمك تقريبي للاساس وليكن 1م (اساس حصيري )اي ان دراسة التربة تكون على عمق -6 م واذا كانت التربة لاتتحمل احمال المنشا على هذا العمق يقوم بتغير نوع الاسس من اللبشة الى الركائز واللة اعلم


----------



## محمد سنبله (19 مايو 2013)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من خلال اطلاعي على التعليقات التي في بداية الموضوع لاحظت ان الكلام غير مقنع مع احترامي لجميع الاراء الا ان الذي يحدد عمق التاسيس وحسب معلوماتي البسيطة هو المهندس المعماري
> وحسب متطلبات المنشأ اما واجب المهندس الانشائي هو اختيار نوع الاسس للعمق المطلوب مثلا لو ان المنشا يحتاج الى بدروم واحد وعلى عمق مثلا -5 م لمتطلبات معمارية يقوم المهندس النشائي بدراسة التربة على هذا العمق مضافا له سمك تقريبي للاساس وليكن 1م (اساس حصيري )اي ان دراسة التربة تكون على عمق -6 م واذا كانت التربة لاتتحمل احمال المنشا على هذا العمق يقوم بتغير نوع الاسس من اللبشة الى الركائز واللة اعلم


واضح جدا ان حضرتك قرات المشاركات كويس قوي 
شوف مشاركه رقم 228 وهي


محمد سنبله قال:


> عوده الي منسوب التاسيس
> دلوقت عملنا اختبارات زي ما تم التوضيح من قبل يعني عندي خصائص كل تربه وعندي الاحمال انا كمختبر تربه بشوف المهندس المعماري عامل منسوب ارضيه البدروم ايه وليكن مثلا عمله -2 يعني ده ارضيه البدروم اللي المعماري عايزها في الاخر يعني انا لازم احقق له الكلام ده وساعات تلاقي فيه بدرومين تحت الارض او 3 بدورمات ولازم انا كمختبر تربه لازم اعرف النقطه دي منسوب ارضيه البدروم اروح ارسم قطاع صغير كده لنفسي واضع عليه البيانات
> 
> 
> ...


ومشاركه 229


محمد سنبله قال:


> *طبعا لما احدد منسوب التاسيس طبقا للطريقه السابقه هرجع لقطاع الجسه لان ممكن اكون علي تربه ذات مشاكل مثل تربه انهياريه او انتفاشيه او طين لين او طبقه ردم ليس لها خصائص تجعلني اغير منسوب التاسيس الذي تم اختياره
> *لازم برده حاجه مهمه جدا وهي موضوع الصرف الصحي يعني مثلا نشوف اوطي مطبق موجود هل لو اني اقل منه لازم هعمل شبكه صرف لها نظام معين زي طلمبات غاطسه وخلافه لازم وهل الكلام ده ممكن ام لا
> *لو ان منسوب الحفر كان كبير لازم نعرف هنعرف ازاي وهل نقدر نحفر لو محتاجين معدات ضخمه واكيد طبعا الموضوع مكلف
> *المياه الجوفيه هل هي خطيره ممكن تؤثر علي الاساسات لو مش هتاثر امكانيه النزح والتكلفه


منسوب التاسيس المعماري هيحدده ازاي .افرض هو عايز منسوب وليكن -2 وكان ردم او تربه ضعيفه مش هتسيف معايا هنزل شويه ونردم او هعمل احلال او خوزايق فهو بيحط منسوب وانا بحققه وحضرتك حصل لبس عندك هو عايز مني منسوب انا هوصل له بس بطرق المهندس الانشائي مش خاصه به هو عايز منسوب -2 انا هحققه له بالطرق المختلفه وده شغلنا وده اللي بنعمله من الاول راجع المشاركات من الاول وهتعرف انا بكلم عن ايه .


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (20 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم مهندس محمد 


السلام عليكم 

جزا الله كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع الرائع 

كنت أحب استفسر عن اختبار cr & rqd ما الفائدة منهما وكيفية تنفيذهما​  هذا السؤال كنت طرحته في بداية الموضوع وحضرتك وعدتني انك حتجاوب عليه بالتفصيل في حينه ​


----------



## محمد سنبله (20 مايو 2013)

قبل ما نحسب الهبوط هنبدا نجهز للشغل 
1- حساب الاجهاد المسبب للهبوط 
في طرق كتير لحساب الاجهاد منها الطريقه الشائعه 2:1





والطريقه دي من اقدم الطرق جدا بس شغاله 
2-اني بوزع الحمل 




هنبدا ان شاء الله في تفسير قوانين الهبوط مع التطبيق بمثال 
وده المنحني اللي هخرج منه المعامل وهي طريقه سهله جدا ونتائجه دقيقه ادق من الاولي وان كان النتائج بتكون قريبه من بعضها في الحالتين


----------



## محمد سنبله (20 مايو 2013)

نتابع الهبوط 






*IMMEDIATE SETTLEMENT of a foundation**place during or immediately after the construction of the structure. **All soil types*​ *PRIMARY CONSOLIDATION SETTLEMENT**
is the result of volume change of saturated clayey soils due to the expulsion of water occupying the void spaces at load application**.*
​ *CONSOLIDATION SETTLEMENT**
occurs at the end of primary consolidation settlement due to the plastic adjustment of soil fabrics.*​الخلاصه 

فيه هبوط نتيجه التصلد وهو
هبوط التربه نتيجه خروج الماء من الحبيبات ويحدث في التربه الطينيه يعني لما الاقي الاساس عند علي تربه طينيه هفكر في قوانين التصلد علي طول 
هبوط فوري 
يحدث عند وضع المنشا علي التربه ويحدث في وقت قصير وهو مرتبط بالتربه الرمليه 
المفروض اني اي تربه بحسب فيها الهبوط الفوري وهبوط التصلد لكن في حاله الرمل لما نحسب الهبوط الفوري بتطلع قيمه كبيره اما قيمه هبوط الثانوي قيمته صغيره جدا جدا وفي حاله التربه الطينيه لما احسب الهبوط الفوري بيطلع قيمه صغيره جدا اما لما احسب الهبوط نتيجه التصلد بتطلع هي القيمه الكبري يعني لما الاقي رمل هحسب هبوط فوري ولما الاقي تربه طينيه هحسب هبوط التصلد 
​


----------



## zoma82 (21 مايو 2013)

لو عندى لبشة عادية سمكها 40 سم يعلوها لبشة مسلحة 80 سم ازاى احسب k spring طبعا كل الشروحات كانت بتاخد قيم
*B/C( 100-120)= k spring


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (21 مايو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> واضح جدا ان حضرتك قرات المشاركات كويس قوي
> شوف مشاركه رقم 228 وهي
> 
> ومشاركه 229
> ...



السلام عليكم
اني لم اقصد الاساءة لاي احد وانا قلت من خلال اطلاعي على المشاركات الاولى ولم اصل الى 228 ومع هذا عندي استفسار
في حالة ان المعماري طلب عمق -3 (منسوب الاساس العلوي)وحسب تقرير فحص التربة ان التربة بعد منسوب 3م الى منسوب 
7م لاتصلح لتاسيس عليها ولنفرض ان سمك الاساس 1 م اي ان سمك التربة الغير صالحة 3مهل برايك نقوم باستبدال التربة (ردم)بسمك 3م او استخدام ركائز (خوازيق)واذا في رايك يتم الاستبدال اي الردم كيف يمكنك معرفة تحمل التربة المستبدلة (تربة الردم )وهل على عمق 3 م يتلاشى 
حمل المنشا او لا اي اقصد ان التربة المستبدلة تتحمل كافة احمال المنشا
تقبل تحياتي واني لم اقصد الاساءة لاحد


----------



## محمد سنبله (21 مايو 2013)

zoma82 قال:


> لو عندى لبشة عادية سمكها 40 سم يعلوها لبشة مسلحة 80 سم ازاى احسب k spring طبعا كل الشروحات كانت بتاخد قيم
> *b/c( 100-120)= k spring


المفروض قدره التحمل تقسمها علي الهبوط يطلع لك k  وان شاء الله شغالين في الهبوط يعني عملنا مقدمه وبدانا فيه وان شاء الله هننتهي منه اليوم


----------



## محمد سنبله (21 مايو 2013)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اني لم اقصد الاساءة لاي احد وانا قلت من خلال اطلاعي على المشاركات الاولى ولم اصل الى 228 ومع هذا عندي استفسار
> في حالة ان المعماري طلب عمق -3 (منسوب الاساس العلوي)وحسب تقرير فحص التربة ان التربة بعد منسوب 3م الى منسوب
> 7م لاتصلح لتاسيس عليها ولنفرض ان سمك الاساس 1 م اي ان سمك التربة الغير صالحة 3مهل برايك نقوم باستبدال التربة (ردم)بسمك 3م او استخدام ركائز (خوازيق)واذا في رايك يتم الاستبدال اي الردم كيف يمكنك معرفة تحمل التربة المستبدلة (تربة الردم )وهل على عمق 3 م يتلاشى
> ...


الاحلال بيكون حل من الحلول لكن في حالتك هنبدا نشوف لو فكرنا في عمل الاحلال حضرتك عايز تاسس علي -3 ولكن التربه الصالحه علي -7 انا بفكر ازاي علشان اعمل احلال لازم الاول احفر الي -7 ,وطبعا ده عمق مش صغير تخيل حضرتك لو في وسط المباني اقصد يوجد جيران يعني هنمشي في موضوع سند جوانب حفر وطبعا الامر مكلف ولو فيه ميه ايضا يبقي عندنا نزح مياه جوفيه ونظام مخصوص له وايضا موضوع النزح ليس بالامر الهين خصوصا لو تربه رمليه وفيه جار يعني الامر بمجمله مكلف هنبدا نمشي في موضوع الخوازيق .الموضوع بيكون تكلفه يعني المنشا ده هل يستاهل اني اعمل خوازيق يعني مثلا هعمل برج الشقق هتكسبني فلوس كتير ولا الامر مش مجدي ..لحديث بقيه ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد سنبله (21 مايو 2013)

علشان اشتغل في الهبوط لازم اكون عارف
1-الاحمال المؤثره 
2-نوع الاساس وابعاده 
3-تربه التاسيس وخصائصها مثل معامل انضغاط التربه ونسبه بواسون 
*الهبوط الفوري 
تعريفه من الكود 





وده القانون اللي هنحسب من قيمه الهبوط 




وده تفسير المعاملات الموجوده في القانون


----------



## محمد سنبله (21 مايو 2013)

جدول حساب معامل الجساءه 






حساب قيمه معامل الانضغاط Es
في معظم التقارير مش هتلاقي له قيمه فبنشتغل علي القيم التقريبيه من الكود وان شاء الله هتعلم ازاي نحسبه بدقه اما القيم التقريبيه فهي 





طب نفرض انا عندي تربه مش موجوده. في الحاله دي انا بشوف التربه اللي عندي بتميل ناحيه الاقوي ولا الاضعف مثلا رمل متوسط الي كثيف في الحاله دي التربه بتميل انها تكون قويه هشتغل علي القيمه الاعلي يعني انا عندي رمل ناعم الي متوسط 7 بس انا عندي متوسط الي كثيف هشوف قيمه اكبر من 7 بشويه يعني ممكن 8 او 9


----------



## محمد سنبله (21 مايو 2013)

شكل توزيع الاحمال لحساب الاجهاد بالطريقه التقريبيه .


----------



## محمد سنبله (21 مايو 2013)

طريقه تحديد نوع الاساس فيه بعض المهندسين بتستخدما علي طول بس انا شخصيا افضل الطريقه التي ذكرتها من قبل وخصوصا المهندسين الجدد


----------



## kiloNewton (22 مايو 2013)

thank you


----------



## محمد سنبله (22 مايو 2013)

ملحوظه 
اثناء الحفر في الموقع لازم المهندس يكون معاه وعارف تقرير الجسه كويس قوي وتتابع الطبقات ومتي سوف تظهر المياه ونوع التربه مش يقعد تحت الشمسيه لحد ما الناس تخلص لالالا ,لازم يكون متابع وفيه حاله اختلاف الموقع عما جاء بالتقرير لازم يقف ويبدا يعمل جسات تاكيديه ويبلغ مختبر التربه


----------



## محمد سنبله (22 مايو 2013)

الهبوط في تربه رمليه تربه متعدده الطبقات




ملحوظه 
لو الطبقه عمقها كبير شويه اقسمها طبقتين او اكثر للدقه


----------



## محمد سنبله (22 مايو 2013)

مثال لحساب الهبوط


----------



## محمد سنبله (22 مايو 2013)

الهبوط في التربه الطينيه هو اللي فيه الشغل 
اولا لازم احدد هل التربه دي normally consoldiatde clay ام انها over con clay 
انا هضع القوانين الاول ونبدا نكلم عنها افضل


----------



## محمد سنبله (23 مايو 2013)

ملف عن سند جوانب الحفر في شبكات المياه والصرف وهو مهم جدا جدا وهو من اعداد معهد شركه المقاولون العرب 
سند جوانب الحفر تم الرفع بواسطه civil engineering


----------



## bardiesy (24 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## محمد سنبله (26 مايو 2013)

نلاحظ ان الهبوط بيتم في فتره زمنيه طويله وقيمته بتزيد وهنا المقصود التربه الناعمه مثل الطين 




الهبوط بيحصل مره واحده وبيثبت علي طول بس الثبات ممكن يكون نسبي هو هيزيد بس حاجه صغيره جدا ولذلك نعتبره ثابت وهنا المقصود التربه الخشنه مثل الرمل


----------



## محمد سنبله (26 مايو 2013)

تعريف التصلد 
وهو نقص تدريجي في حجم تربه متماسكه مشبعه بالماء نتيجه خروج الماء الموجود في الفراغات بسب تاثير اجهاد خارجي 





حالات خروج المياه 
المياه بتكون في التربه الطينيه وعايزه تخرج تلاقي طبقه رمل تحتها يشتغل زي مصفه تبدا المياه تهرب في الرمل ممكن التربه الطينيه تكون محصوره بين طبقتين رمل يعني المياه هتتحرك في اتجاهين او ممكن تكون طبقه واحده فالماء هيتحرك في اتجاه واحد ولازم اعرف التربه عندي المياه هتمشي في اتجاهين ولا اتجاه واحد لانه هيفرق معايا في القوانين الخاصه بالتصلد


----------



## محمد سنبله (27 مايو 2013)

اختبار التصلد 
والفكره كلها هنلاقي في مكان نضع فيه العينه المراد اختبارها اللي لونها ظاهر اصفر ونبدا ناثر بحمل علي هذه العينه والعينه المكان اللي بتكون فيه بنعمل لها مودل بحيث انها تحاكي الارض الطبيعيه مثلا العينه هتكون فيها مياه ونبدا نحمل المياه هتخرج من العينه طب علشان تخرج لازم احط حاجه تحاكي الرمل مثلا 






شكل الجهاز المستخدم في اختبار consoldation 
oedometer





شكل العينه اثناء التجهيز


----------



## محمد سنبله (27 مايو 2013)

هذا الملف يحتوي علي صور للانكور ونزح المياه بالحرب الابريه وسند الحفر باستخدام السولجر بيم صور قيمه جدا انصح الجميع بالاطلاع عليها 
انكور


----------



## محمد سنبله (27 مايو 2013)

جهاز اختبار التصلد 
*الشكل رقم 1 يوضح المكان ده اللي بضع عليه الحمل لما نضع الحمل بواسطه الزراع بيعمل اجهاد علي العينه بنبدا ب 0.25 كجم /سم2 ويتم قياس الهبوط بعد 24 ساعه وبعد كده نزود الاجهاد الي 0.5 كجم/سم2 واقيس الهبوط ونزود تاني اجهاد 1كجم/سم2 وبعدين 2و4و8كجم/سم2 
*الشكل رقم 2 يوضح الخليه Cell اللي هنضع فيها العينه 
*الشكل رقم 3 يسمي زراع 
*الشكل 4 يوضح العداد 





هنبدا ان شاء الله نحلل النتائج التي سوف نخرج بها


----------



## محمد سنبله (27 مايو 2013)

صوره اوضح للجهاز


----------



## محمد سنبله (27 مايو 2013)

* اختبار **Consolidation** :*

يتم في اختبار التصلد consolidation تحديد مقدار الهبوطوالوقت الذي يستغرقه لذلك بوضع عينة التربة في حلقة معدنية ووضع اسطوانة مسامية على أعلى وأسفل الحلقة لتسمح بمرور الماء من خلالها ، ثم توضع في جهاز الاختبار الموضح في المشاركات السابقه ، ويتم تحميل العينة وتسجيل مقـدار الضغط والوقت حتى توقف الهبوط ، وعادة يتم ذلك في خلال (24) ساعة من بداية الاختبار ، ويتم رسم ذلك بيانياً ، وتكرر العملية بمضاعفة الضغط وهكذا حتى يصل الضغط إلى ضغط أعلى من الضغط الذي سينتج عن تحميل التربة من المباني ، ومن الرسم البياني يتم تحديد معامل التصلد Coefficient of Consolidation الذي يستخدم في تحديد مقدار الهبوط والوقت اللازم للحصول عليه باستخدام معادلات تحديد الهبوط . 
*يعني من الاختبار هطلع بحاجتين هما الزمن والهبوط واجهاد 
من خلال هذه القيم استطيع رسم علاقات ومن ثم استخراج المطلوب


​


----------



## محمد سنبله (27 مايو 2013)

اجراء الاختبار طبقا للكود المصري


----------



## محمد سنبله (27 مايو 2013)

بنعمل جدول ونسجل فيه البيانات ومنها نشتغل علي القوانين


----------



## محمد سنبله (27 مايو 2013)

ملف عن نزح المياه الجوفيه 
نزح المياة الجوفية


----------



## محمد سنبله (27 مايو 2013)

ان شاء الله هفتح الموضوع اكثر ونتحدث في مواضيع اكثر من ذلك في سند الحفر والنزح بالاضافه لدراسه التربه


----------



## محمد سنبله (27 مايو 2013)

ملف جميل جدا عن Diaphram Wall

Diaphragm1 - Download - 4shared


----------



## محمد سنبله (28 مايو 2013)

مرجع جميل عن اللبشه بس متقدم بيكلم عن المطارات والمصانع 
Design Application of Raft Foundations Hemsley.rar


----------



## معمر السمومي (28 مايو 2013)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## اسامه سمسم (28 مايو 2013)

موضوع شيق ومفيد جدا جدا هل يمكن تجميع هذه المشاركات وتنسيقها ووضعها في ملف واحد ورد او بي دي اف.ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد سنبله (28 مايو 2013)

عوده لنوع الاساس
في حاله وجود مياه جوفيه منسوبها كبير شويه مثلا فرق 1 م في هذه الحاله افكر في اللبشه للاسباب الاتيه 
1-امكانيه العزل هنفرد الانسومات 
2-السبب الاهم منع تسريب المياه لان الميه هتعمل ضغط علي القواعد لو عملت لبشه عاديه هتشرخ في وقت ما لانها تحت ضغط وايضا المياه ترتفع بخاصيه الشعريه فممكن تصل لدور البدروم فيفضل اني اقفل الطريق علي الميه


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (28 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 

مهندس محمد الله يعطيك العافية 

سؤال سريع لو تكرمت . عمود الردم اعلى الاساسات . هل له اى حسابات معينه او مواصفات من اى نوع . 
هل يؤثر على الاساسات بمعنى هل ينتقل حمل التربة اعلى القواعد الى القواعد ومنها الى تربة التاسيس ؟ اذا كان الموضوع كذلك

هل هناك عمود ردم أمن ؟؟ واخر غير أمن 
لو لديك اى معلومات فى هذا الموضوع . نكون شاكرين لك 

والله ينور عليك على مواصلة الشرح .. جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
تحياتى ..


----------



## محمد سنبله (29 مايو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> مهندس محمد الله يعطيك العافية
> 
> ...


اشكرك علي مرورك وكلامتك الطيبه 
كل ده بيترجم في الاخر باجهاد علي التربه وهذا ما يهمني لان في بعض الاحيان الردم بيكون كبير وبالتالي بيعمل اجهاد كبير وايضا من احدد الحلول للاجهاد غير الامن اني اعمل بدروم علشان ازيل الاجهاد الناتج من الردم.والقواعد بيكون عليها حمل من الردم بس مش رقم مؤثر قوي علي القاعده كخرسانه نفس فكره الحوائط السانده الرجل بتاعتها بيكون عليها ردم يعني حمل بيعمل اتزان لها .لكن ما يهمني الاجهاد الناتج من الردم .وبالتالي لو الردم كبير مثلا رمل كثافته 1.8 طن /م3 في كام متر مثلا هيعمخل اجهاد علي علي التربه والتربه تكون قدره تحملها مش كبيره قوي في هذه الحاله يكون الردم غير امن لازم احاول اقلل الردم شويه .او لو عايز تغير خصائص الردم ممكن


----------



## berkawy (29 مايو 2013)

شكرا لحضرتك 
السؤال 1: ماهى العلاقة بين إرتفاع المبنى وعمق الاساس ؟ اريد معادلة تقريبية 
السؤال 2 : عندى قطعة ارض 14 *19 ناصية ... جار (برج 9 ادوار) اساساته لبشة على عمق 2 متر بدون بدروم ... الجار الاخر (برج 10 ادوار ) اساساته على عمق 5متر ( تربة احلال +عادية + مسلحة ) و q = 2.5 حتى 4 متر ........ بعد 4 متر q = 0.9

.
.
أريد أن اضع الاساس لبشةمسلحة ( 120 سم ) على عمق 2 متر مثل الجار 
وذلك لكى اتفادى سند الجوانب لآى منهم تفاديا للتكلفة الباهظة 
مارأى حضراتكم ؟ وما هو الحل الامثل مع الاقتصاد فى التكلفة ؟؟


----------



## berkawy (29 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا الاخ المهندس محمد سنبله وكل الاخوة الافاضل 
السؤال 1: ماهى العلاقة بين إرتفاع المبنى وعمق الاساس ؟وهل توجد علاقة حقيقة ؟؟؟ اريد معادلة تقريبية 
السؤال 2 : عندى قطعة ارض 14 *19 ناصية ... جار (برج 9 ادوار) اساساته لبشة على عمق 2 متر بدون بدروم ... الجار الاخر (برج 10 ادوار ) اساساته على عمق 5متر ( تربة احلال +عادية + مسلحة ) و q = 2.5 حتى 4 متر ........ بعد 4 متر q = 0.9

.
.
أريد أن اضع الاساس لبشةمسلحة ( 120 سم ) على عمق 2 متر مثل الجار 
وذلك لكى اتفادى سند الجوانب لآى منهم تفاديا للتكلفة الباهظة 
مارأى حضراتكم ؟ وما هو الحل الامثل مع الاقتصاد فى التكلفة ؟؟​ 


​


----------



## محمد سنبله (29 مايو 2013)

berkawy قال:


> شكرا لحضرتك
> السؤال 1: ماهى العلاقة بين إرتفاع المبنى وعمق الاساس ؟ اريد معادلة تقريبية
> الفكره تكمن في خواص تربه لان ممكن تكون فيه تربه قويه اسس علي منسوب وليكن -2 لبرج 9 ادوار لكن نفس البرج في مكان تاني ممكن اسس علي عمق -4 مثلا فهي ليست علاقه لكن ممكن نقول كل ما ننزل تحت قدره التحمل بتزيد لكن لا توجد علاقه بين الارتفاع والعمق
> السؤال 2 : عندى قطعة ارض 14 *19 ناصية ... جار (برج 9 ادوار) اساساته لبشة على عمق 2 متر بدون بدروم ... الجار الاخر (برج 10 ادوار ) اساساته على عمق 5متر ( تربة احلال +عادية + مسلحة ) و q = 2.5 حتى 4 متر ........ بعد 4 متر q = 0.9
> ...



شكرا لمرورك


----------



## محمد سنبله (29 مايو 2013)

[FONT=&quot]سند جوانب الحفر[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اولا لما بيكون عندي منشا وعايز اعمل الاساسات الخاصه به بفكر هل انا هحتاج سند ام وهل السند ممكن اعمله بعد الحفر ولا قبل الحفر[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]مثل[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*تخيل انا مش عندي جار وهحفر انا مش هيكون عندي مشكله خالص لان الدنيا مفتوحه ولو هنعمل عمق كبير هعمل ميول في الحفر ودرجات لحد ما اوصل للموقع يعني مش هحتاج سند[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*طب عندي جار هفكر في منسوب تاسيسه لو انا في منسوب اعلي منه مش هعمل سند حفر طب لو انا هكون في منسوب اقل هفكر اعمل سند للحفر لان زي ما تم التوضيح من قبل ان الاجهاد بيتوزع بنسبه 2:1 معني كده لو الجار ده ملاصق لي انا في الموقع عندي حمل قادم من الجار وانا شيله عندي يعني لو حفرت هشيل جزء شايل حمل وبالتالي مبني الجار هيميل شويه والصوره هتوضح اكثر 
[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*موضوع السند بعد الحفر مثل retaing wall حوائط البدروم بعد ما بنحفر عادي بنعمل الحوائط دي وبتسند الردميات


----------



## محمد سنبله (29 مايو 2013)

من انظمه السند sheet pile wall 
منشا ساند وهو نظام دعم التربه يستخدم قبل الحفر ومنشا يستخدم بكثره لكن مع الاعماق الكبيره بيكون مكلف جدا وخصوصا لو مش هنعمل له دعم بس من اهم عيوبه ان علشان نعمل هذا النظام بتسخدم هامر يعني معدات بتعمل اهتزازات عاليه جدا في الارض بمعني لو عندنا جار هياثر عليه جامد وهيعمل حركه في التربه لذلك هذا النظام مش بيستخدم في حاله وجود جار خوفا من تاثير المعدات علي الجار نتيجه الاهتزازات 
*ده ملف بسيط عن كيفيه حل هذا النظام باللغه العربيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?pl8Mpd
وده الجزء الخاص بها كن كتاب باولز Bowles
http://www.gulfup.com/?OY3Aeh


----------



## محمد سنبله (29 مايو 2013)

اشكال الشيب بايل


----------



## محمد سنبله (29 مايو 2013)

في جزئيه هنكلم عنها وهي نقطه فارقه في انظمه السند .وهي عايز تعمل control water table ولا cut off water table
ودي نقطه فاصله من وجه نظري في الانظمه السانده والمفروض ان شاء الله بعد ما نخلص تتضح الرؤيا ونستنتج الفرق ​


----------



## محمد سنبله (29 مايو 2013)




----------



## محمد سنبله (29 مايو 2013)

وده رابط فيه تنفيذ الشيت بايل اعداد م الصامت 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t329831.html


----------



## محمد سنبله (29 مايو 2013)

ملحوظه بسيطه ولكن هامه في الهبوط 
 العمق الذى يؤخذ فى الاعتبار عند حساب الهبوط = عرض القاعدة اذا كانت مقاومة التربة تزيد مع العمق. اما اذا كانت المقاومة تقل مع العمق او وجود طبقة ضعيفة اسفل 

الاساس فيؤخذ هذا العمق = من مرتين الى 3 مرات عرض القاعدة 
طب مثلا لو لبشه وعرض كبير هوصل لعمق عنده قيمه الاجهاد 10% من الاجهاد الكلي ​


----------



## محمد سنبله (29 مايو 2013)

من عيوب الشيت بايل ايضا 
1-صعبه الاستخدام في التربه القويه مثل التربه الصخريه الدق هيكون صعب لذلك لما يكون عندي صخر استبعد هذا الخيار لان ايضا الشيت خصوصا الحديد بيكون قطاعها ضعيف بالمره 
2-في حاله الشيت الحديد ممكن يتعرض للصدأ خصوصا لو بنعمل سند للمياه فلازم نعالجه


----------



## محمد سنبله (29 مايو 2013)




----------



## محمد سنبله (30 مايو 2013)

ملف بسيط يوضح انواع الاساسات
أنواع الاساسات


----------



## محمد سنبله (31 مايو 2013)

عوده الي التصلد


----------



## محمد سنبله (1 يونيو 2013)

بعض الفيديوهات علي اليوتيوب لكيفيه عمل اختبار التصلب في المعمل consolation 
الفيديو ده بيوضح موضوع العينه وازاي يتم وضعها في الخليه وخلافه 
1D Consolidation Test - YouTube
هذا الفيديو يوضح كيفيه التحميل 
Soil Mechanics Laboratory Tests: Consolidation Test - YouTube
اما هذا الفيديو فهو باللغه العربيه من احد المعامل وهو الخلاصه وانصح الجميع بمشاهدته لانه هام 
11-Oedometer Test - YouTube


----------



## محمد سنبله (1 يونيو 2013)

بعد عمل التجربه بنرسم عدد من العلاقات لاستخراج معاملات التصلب 
بس انا هبدا بالعلاقه دي 
ولازم العلاقه دي تكون موجوده لان منها هشوف التربه دي normal con or over con لان كل حاله ولها القوانين الخاصه بها ولازم ارسم العلاقه دي لان منها هعرف نوع التربه ايه 
هل اي زميل يقدر يقول هنعرف ازاي نوع التربه


----------



## محمد سنبله (1 يونيو 2013)

فيديو توضيحي لدق الشيت بايل 
ولاحظوا موضوع الدق علي الشيت وتاثير هذا الدق علي التراب الموجود فما بالكم لو هذا التراب عليه منشا 
Sheet Piling - YouTube


----------



## محمد سنبله (1 يونيو 2013)

نتابع الشيت بايل 
تستخدم بكثره في الارصفه البحريه 
واقتبس من مشاركه للمهندرس رزق 

الرصيف البحري من الستائر اللوحيه s.p. wall:

- يتميز هذا النوع بسرعة تنفيذه اذا توافرت معدات التنفيذ (الصال البحري-الونش –الشاكووش- القاطرة البحريه-معدات اللحام).
- هذا النوع مناسب للتربه الضعيفه سهلة الاختراق.
- يعتمد هذا النوع في التصميم علي ان الستاره fixed endمع تواجد شداد علوي لتقليل العزوم وبالتالي القطاع المطلوب للستاره.
- هذا النوع تكلفته الماليه اعلي من النوع السابق.
- يحتاج لصيانه دوريه وعمل حماية كاثودية لحماية الحديد من الصدأ.
خطوات التنفيذ:

1-يتم تحديد طول الستاره وقطاعها من اللوحات التصميميه.
2- يتم عمل استكشاف الموقع الخاص بمسار الرصيف المقترح وازالة اي عوائق مرئيه في المياه بواسطة الغطاسين ( مخلفات سفن –ويرات صلب- كتل خرسانيه –احجار كبيرة الخ) والتي قد تعوق عملية الدق .
3- طبعا تم اخذ جسات في الموقع المقترح وتم تحديد الطبقة التي سترتكز عليها الستارة بعد الدق.
4-يتم تجهز الستائر ورشمها ودهانها ببويات مقاومه للصدأ وكذلك ببويات لمقاومة الحشف ووضع شحم داخل الدسره لتقليل الاحتكاك اثناء الدق .
5-تجهيز جباري مناسب لقطاع الستارة ويكفي لدق 7-10 ستائر .
6- يتم دق ستارة كدليل ويتم ضبطها بالاجهزة المساحيه (الرأسيه- الاتجاه ).
7-يتم تجهيز الجباري وضبطه وتركيب دسرة الستارة المطلوب دقها في دسرة الستاره الدليل.
8- يتم الدق بالتتابع باستخدام شاكوش خفيف(لطبقات التربه السهله) ثم شاكوش ثقيل للدق النهائي ويتم الدق حتي الوصول للمنسوب المطلوب.
ملحوظه: هناك شواكيش تعمل بالدق واخري تعمل بالاهتزاز طبقا لنوع التربه ومقاومتها .
9- قد تواجه اي ستارة اثناء الدق عرق صخري او طبقه يصعب اخترقها ولم تظهرها تقرير التربه وادي الدق المستمر الي احمرار حديد الستارة اوانبعاجه وراي استشاري المشروع انه لاضرر من وقف الدق وقطع الستارة للمنسوب المطلوب وإلا يتم رفع الستارة وتكسير طبقه الصخر او العائق المعترض للستارة باستخدام حفر دوار مثبت به الماظه تقطيع .
10- يتم تجهيز اماكن المرابط الخلفيه للشدادات (كتل خرسانيه- خوازيق )وتركيب الشدادات فيها.
والي حضراتكم شكل الستائر بعد الدق وتثبيت المرابط الخلفيه








التجهيز للهامه


----------



## mhammad_ttu (4 يونيو 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررين عالمعلومات


----------



## مهندس/محمد معوض (5 يونيو 2013)

جهد محترم


----------



## محمد سنبله (7 يونيو 2013)

هل فيه اي زميل عنده اسئله


----------



## محمد سنبله (7 يونيو 2013)

كما تم التوضيح سلفا بعد عمل اختبار التصلد هنطلع بقيم ما ومن ثم نرسم علاقات 
العلاقه الاولي وهي هامه جدا لمعرفه نوع التربه 
*والهدف من العلاقه تعيين اقصي ضغط تعرضت له التربه في الماضي


----------



## محمد سنبله (8 يونيو 2013)

مثال علي حساب قدره التحمل 




العوامل المؤثره علي قدره التحمل


----------



## محمد سنبله (8 يونيو 2013)




----------



## محمد سنبله (8 يونيو 2013)

موضوع مهم جدا الا هو 
اختبار الدمك في الموقع 
هنستخدم اختبار sand cone test وهو اختبار مشهور جدا 
الفكره باختصار 
عايز اجيب كثافه التربه الحقليه .يعني عندي تربه عايز كثافتها طب احسبها ازاي .هنعمل حفر في الموقع المطلوب والتربه المستخرجه هحسب وزنها وعايز احسب حجم العينه اللي هو حجم الحفره هنحسبها ازاي ؟الحفره اللي عملتها شكل غير منتظم ومش هعرف احسب له حاجه الحل ؟اني هضع في الحفره دي رمل قياسي اي رمل معلوم كثافته وبعدين هنملئ الحفره دي رمل وهعرف وزن الرمل كام ومن ثم حساب حجم الحفره اللي هي حجم العينه ,الترجه هطلع منها بوزن العينه وحجم العينه ومن القيمتين دول اقدر احسب الكثافه المبتله وبمعرفه محتوي الماء اقدر احسب الكثافه الجافه
التنفيذ في الموقع 
1-هنعمل تسويه مكان العينه المطلوبه ممكن نلاقي جزء عالي او ركام ظاهر فنسوي المنطقه علشان نعرف نثبت الجهاز
2-هنثبت قاعده الجهاز وهنحفر حفره في حدود 20سم 
3-هنحفر ونجمع ناتج الحفر في وعاء غير منفذ لكي احافظ علي العينه 
4-فور اخراج العينه لازم يتم وزنها 
5-هوزن المخروط والاسطوانه وهما بهما الرمل قبل الاختبار 
6-يتم وضع الجهاز اعلي الحفره ثم فتح الصنبور للسماح بالرمل السقوط في الحفره 
7-بعد امتلاء الحفره بالرمل والقمع نقفل الصنبور ثم نزن الاناء والقمع الرملي لمعرفه وزن ما تبقي 
8- يتم حساب وزن الرمل الذي ملأ الحفرة بعناية تامة .
*وزن الرمل الذي ملأ الحفرة = وزن الرمل الذي يملأ الإناء - وزن الرمل المتبقي – وزن الرمل الذي يملأ القمع
كل ده هيظهر الفيديو *المرفقين والناس شغاله 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hkI7EG3QrU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK9kt_P3IMw&feature=share
لا تنسونا بدعوه بظهر الغيب


----------



## محمد سنبله (8 يونيو 2013)

طريقه الحساب المطلوبه في الاختبار


----------



## محمد سنبله (8 يونيو 2013)

مقاومة التربة للقص
المفروض كنا نشتغل فيه من زمان لان كل حاجه معتمده عليه .وهذا خطا مني اثناء تصفح المشاركات لم اجد هذا الموضوع 




























ان شاء الله نبدا في اختبارات القص


----------



## محمد سنبله (9 يونيو 2013)

الاختبار الاول 
direct shear test
فائدته 
هيتم تعيين معاملات القص وهما التماسك والاحتكاك


----------



## enghosam (9 يونيو 2013)

_بارك الله فيكم ونفعنا وأياكم على هذا الموضوع الغايه فى الاهميه_


----------



## محمد سنبله (9 يونيو 2013)

وده فيديو لكيفيه عمل اختبار Direct shear test
Carleton University - CIVE 3208 Lab 6: Direct Shear Test - YouTube
لا تنسونا دعوه بظهر الغيب 
​


----------



## محمد سنبله (9 يونيو 2013)

ان اسف ان الموضوع ملخبط شويه وكل شويه جزء من حته .اتمني ان تكونوا مستفيدين منه ومفيش تشتيت لحضراتكم فهو غصب عني


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (9 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Dominator (11 يونيو 2013)

شكرا لجهودكم


----------



## محمد سنبله (12 يونيو 2013)

نتابع اختبار consoldiation
معاملات الهبوط


----------



## محمد سنبله (12 يونيو 2013)

الخلاصه 












مثال


----------



## محمد سنبله (12 يونيو 2013)

مثال علي الهبوط وهو شاكل كل شئ من اول الاجهاد الي الهبوط


----------



## محمد سنبله (12 يونيو 2013)

حدود اتربرج والتي تم شرحها من قبل وهذا فيديو يوضح كيفيه اجراء الاختبار
[h=1]Atterberg Limit Tests (LL and PL)[/h]Atterberg Limit Tests (LL and PL) - YouTube


----------



## مهندسة مواد عامة (14 يونيو 2013)

ماهو حد اللدونة المسموح في التربة
وماهو حد السيولة المسموح في التربة


----------



## محمد سنبله (14 يونيو 2013)

مهندسة مواد عامة قال:


> ماهو حد اللدونة المسموح في التربة
> وماهو حد السيولة المسموح في التربة


المشاركه دي من الموضوع ان شاء الله هتجاوب علي حضرتك 


محمد سنبله قال:


> تصنيف التربه
> بعد ما حصلنا علي قيمه حدود اتر برج P.L/L.L/S.L
> مراجعه سريعه لحدود اتربرج
> *تعريف حد الرطوبه
> ...


حضرتك الحدود الخاصه باتبرج هتفيدني في كده يعني انا بعمل التجربه ومن ثم اقدر احدد التربه اللي عندي خصائصها الحدود الخاصه بالاختبار بتكون مع بعضها لكي اتمكن من الحكم عليها


----------



## مهندسة مواد عامة (15 يونيو 2013)

شكرا استاذنا الفاضل انا استفدت كثيرا من هذه المعلومات ودونتها عندي والموضوع ضخم جدا لازلت في الصفحات العشر الاولى كلما سنحت لي فرصة اقرأ فيه
انا قصدي كان مثلا عندي نتائج فحص تربة من المختبر الانشائي وكتب لي المختبر نترك لكم تقييم النتائج

كيف اقيم النتائج اكيد اني سأقوم بمقارنتها بدليل المهندس المقيم او المواصفة التي اعتمدها المختبر انا اواجه مشكلة في المواصفة العراقية S0RBlR5
اعتقد فيها خطأ في حدي السيولة واللدونة

ابحث عن مواصفات اخرى غير العراقية كي اتأكد من سلامتها ولك فائق التقدير


----------



## محمد سنبله (18 يونيو 2013)

نفاذيه التربه 
قلما لو جدت اي تقرير به اي شئ عن نفاذيه التربه 
التعريف
هي سماحيه التربه بمرور المياه خلالها ان شئت فقل سهوله حركه المياه في فراغات التربه [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]وتعتمد هذه النفاذية على المسامية، وحجم الفراغ الواحد، ومدى اتصال الفراغات بعضها ببعض.[/FONT]


----------



## محمد سنبله (18 يونيو 2013)

اختبار تعيين معامل النفاذيه


----------



## الدعداع (18 يونيو 2013)

ممكن شرح اختبار البركتور


----------



## مهندسة مواد عامة (18 يونيو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> اسف علي التاخير والمشاركات
> الميزانيه الشبكيه
> وجدت هذا الامر في غايه الاهميه للمهندسين سواء في الشغل او الناس اللي هتعمل مقابله شخصيه ان شاء الله
> سوف اتحدث عن كيفيه التنفيذ
> ...



السلام عليكم استاذ محمد 

وصلت الى الصفحة21 وتحديدا هذه المشاركة بصراحة لم افهمها بصورة جيدة لانها ليست من تخصصي لكني حابة اتعلم اتمنى ان توضحها لي بشكل اكبر اي غير مختصر واكون ممتنة جدا


----------



## محمد سنبله (18 يونيو 2013)

طالما ذكرنا النفاذيه نكلم ان شاء الله عن انواع المياه 
soil in water
1-مياه مقيده water held
تنقسم الي 
a-structural water 
وهي مياه تدخل في التركيب البلوري لحبيبات التربه 
b-absorbed water 
هي مياه تمتصها حبيبات التربه من الرطوبه الموجوده في الهواء وهي المسؤله عن التماسك بين حبيبات التربه 
c-capillary water 
هي مياه تتسلق حبيبات التربه بالخاصيه الشعريه 
2-free water (gravetational watre
وهي مياه تتحرك بين حبيبات التربه تحت تاثير الجاذبيه ولا يربطها مع التربه روابط


----------



## مهندس/ محمد مجدى (19 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> ومع كامل تقديرى واحترامى لك اخى الكريم ... يجب اخذ سمك الاساسات المتوقع فى الحسبان
> 
> مثال :- عندك منشأ متعدد الطوابق ( 15 دور مثلا ) به بدروم منسوب تشطيبه 3- م والتربه اسفلة مباشرة صالحة للتأسيس . السؤال هتحدد عمق التاسيس على كام ؟؟؟



يبقا عمق التاسيس على حوالى 4.5متر صح ؟


----------



## MOTAZ73 (20 يونيو 2013)

نشكر كل من أغنى الموضوع


----------



## محمد سنبله (20 يونيو 2013)

موضوع الميزانيه الشبكيه ان شاء الله هعمله فيديو صغير يوضح


----------



## محمد سنبله (23 يونيو 2013)

*جزء من احد التقارير 
الاحتياطات الواجب مراعاتها أثناء التنفيذ :* 

* ‌أ) *يتم الرجوع إلينا فى حالة اختلاف التربة عما هو وارد فى هذا التقرير 0
يعني وانا بحفر اكون واقف متابع عمليه الحفر واطابق اثناء الحفر التربه الناتجه مع تقرير التربه 
_ ب) _يجب التأكد من تجانس التربة عند منسوب التأسيس وإلا وجب الرجوع للمكتب 0
بمعني هو في في التقرير التربه رمليه مثلا تكون عند منسوب التاسيس كلها رمليه مش جزء طين او رمل وهذه الحاله ممكن تحصل لو مبني ابعاده كبيره 
_ ج) _يجب التأكد من عدم وجود حفر أو آبار أو أساسات قديمة فى الموقع وإلا وجب الرجوع للمكتب 0 
هذه الجزئيه كما تم التوضيح من قبل اني اكون عارف تاريخ التربه لان كان فيه مشروع وبعد الحفر ظهر ماسوره مياه ومشروع اخر كان ماسوره مجاوره للمبني والي الان لم يجدوا لها حل 
* ‌د) *يجب ألا يقل الغطاء الخرساني لحديد تسليح اللبشة عن 5.00 سم 0
* ‌ه) *يجب ألا يقل قطر الحديد المستخدم فى الأساسات عن 16 مم 0 
* ‌و) *نسبة خلطة خرسانة الخوازيق هي : 0.8 متر3 زلط : 0.4 متر3 رمل : 350.00 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي أو مقاوم للكبريتات تبعا لنسبة الكبريتات في المياه الجوفية مع استخدام مادة مانعة لنفاذية المياه إذا لزم الأمر 0 
* ‌ز) *يتم استخدام رمل وزلط سيليسي مطابق للمواصفات المصرية وخالي من الشوائب والأتربة مع غسل الزلط جيدا قبل الصب 0
_ viii) _يتم عزل جميع الخرسانات المسلحة أسفل منسـوب الردم طبقا لأصول الصناعة 0
* ‌ط) *يتم الردم حول الأساسات وفوقها حتى المنسوب النهائي برمل نظيف مورد من الخارج 0 
* ‌ي) *تراعى الأصول الفنية لنزح المياه عند تنفيذ الأساسات مع أخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة للحفاظ على المباني المجاورة ويتم الرجوع للمكتب إذا لزم الأمر.
* ‌ك)*تتبع الشروط والمواصفات الفنية الواردة فى الكود المصري لميكانيكا التربة وتصميم وتنفيذ الأساسات لعام 1991 
ويتبقي التعليق علي المجمل وتوضيح بعض الاشياء الهامه فيه لان معظم التقارير في مصر كده وبيخلي مسؤليته


----------



## محمد سنبله (23 يونيو 2013)

الدعداع قال:


> ممكن شرح اختبار البركتور



ان شاء الله هوضحه لحضرتك . اعذرني علي ضيق الوقت عندي


----------



## محمد سنبله (24 يونيو 2013)

وجه المقارنه 
 Consolidation  compaction
 التعريف هو نقص في حجم التربه نتيجه خروج المياه هو نقص في حجم التربه نتيجه خروج الهواء العمليه طبيعيه اي لا يستخدم فيها احمل خارجيه صناعيه اي نستخدم حمل خارجي للقيام بالعمليه الحمل المستخدم استاتيكي اي حمل ثابت .والمقصود به وزن المنشا ديناميكي او صدم والمقصود به المعدات المستخدمه  -درجه التشبع
 تشبه كلي بالماء تشبع جزئي بالماء الفتره الزمنيه طويله قد تكون طول العمر قصيره تنتهي عند الوصول الي قيمه الدمك المطلوب قد تكون ساعات
 اسالكم الدعاء


----------



## محمد سنبله (24 يونيو 2013)

اختبار الدمك 
هذه هي الخطوات الاساسيه في الاختبار لكن هيختلف معنا هل الاختبار ده بروكتور قياسي ام معدل 
الخطوات هي 
1-يتم وضع عينه التربه داخل اسطوانه جهاز الدمك علي عدد معين من الطبقات 
2-يتم دمك كل طبقه بواسطه ثقل حر السقوط 25 دمكه 
3-يتم تعيين wc and gama bulck لعينه التربه المدموكه وبالتالي تعيين الكثافه الجافه من العلاقه




4-يتم تكرار التجربه عده مرات في كل مره نغير wc ونعيين الكثافه الجافه 
5-يتم رسم علاقه بين نحتوي الماء WC والكثافه الجافه gama dry وذلك لتحديد المحتوي المائي الذي يحقق اعلي كثافه ممكنه 
*نلاحظ الكلام عام التدقيق هو تحديد عدد الطبقات ووزن الثقل وهذا الفرق بين المعدل والقياسي سنعرفه ان شاء الله مع التوضيح بالفيديوهات اجراء الاختبار


----------



## محمد سنبله (24 يونيو 2013)

Modified proctor test
 Standared proctor test
 [FONT=&quot]يتم وضع العينه علي 5 طبقات [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]يتم وضع العينه علي 3 طبقات [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]وزن الثقل المستخدم 4.5كجم وسقوط حر 45 سم (18بوصه)[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]وزن الثقل المستخدم 2.5كجم وسقوط حر 30.5سم (12بوصه)[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]يستخدم غالبا في المشاريع الكبيره [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]يستخدم غالبا في المشاريع الصغيره [/FONT]


----------



## محمد سنبله (25 يونيو 2013)




----------



## محمد سنبله (25 يونيو 2013)

تاثير الدمك علي خصائص التربه 
1-sturcture 
دمك التربه يؤدي الي اعاده تشكيل وضع حبيبات التربه لتصبح اكثر استقرار 
2-permeability 
دمك التربه يؤدي الي ذياده الكثافه وبالتالي تقليل نفاذيه التربه 
3-shrinkage and swelling
دمك التربه للوصول الي كثافه معينه يمكن ان يتم باستخدام محتوي مائي قليل او عالي حاله استخدام محتوي مائي قليل يحدث انضغاط اقل اثناء الدمك وانتفاش اعلي بعد الدمك 
حاله استخدام محتوي مائي عالي يحدث للتربه انضغاط اعلي اثناء الدمك وانتفاش اقل بعد الدمك 
4-compressibilty 
دمك التربه يؤدي الي قدره اقل علي الانضغاط تحت تاثير الاحمال 
5-stress -strain characteristies
دمك التربه للوصول الي كثافه معينه يمكن ان يتم باستخدام محتوي مائي قليل او عالي حاله استخدام محتوي مائي قليل يحدث انضغاط اقل اثناء الدمك وبالتالي حبيبات التربه اقل استقرار 
حاله استخدام محتوي مائي عالي يحدث للتربه انضغاط اعلي اثناء الدمك وبالتالي حبيبات التربه اكثر استقرار
6-shear strength parameter 
دمك التربه يؤدي الي زياده الكثافه وبالتالي زياده قدره تحملها عن طريق زياده معاملات القص


----------



## محمد سنبله (25 يونيو 2013)

فيديو توضيحي للاجراء اختبار البروكتور 
ASTM D698 - Proctor Compaction Test, Standard Effort (Univ of Arkansas) - YouTube


----------



## محمد سنبله (25 يونيو 2013)

للمزيد عن تجربه البروكتور وتحليل النتائج الليك الرابط 
Experiment 9-Compaction


----------



## محمد سنبله (25 يونيو 2013)

المعدات المستخدمه في الدمك والفرق بينهما 

 [FONT=&quot]وجه المقارنه [/FONT]
 Vibratory rollers
 pneumatic rollers[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
 sheep _ foot rollers[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
 smooth_wheel rollers[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]الاستخدام [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]للتربه الزلطيه والرمليه التي تحتوي علي نسبه مواد ناعمه اقل من 12%[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]لجميع انواع التربه ما عدا التربه الزلطيه والرمليه ذات التدرج السئ [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]للتربه الزلطيه والرمليه التي تحتوي علي مواد ناعمه بنسبه اعلي من 20%[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]للتربه ذات التدرج الحبيبي الجديد [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]المميزات [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]دمك التربه في وقت قصير[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]حمل الدمك عالي قد يصل الي 200طن [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]يعمل علي تلاحم طبقات التربه [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]سطح الارض بعد الدمك يكون مستوي [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]العيوب [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]سطح الارض بعد الدمك يكون غير مستوي [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]طبقات الارض بعد الدمك تكون منفصله عن بعضها [/FONT]


----------



## معمر السمومي (27 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووووور


----------



## zoma82 (29 يونيو 2013)

انا عندى قاعدة لمئذنة مساحتها محدودة ولا يمكن زيادتها عن 5متر *5متر والحفر انا اخذته 2متر والمئذنة ارتفاعها 26 متر ولما حسبت الاحمال المؤثرة عليها كان وزنها 230طن واخذت معايا وزن القاعدة المسلحة بسمك 70 سم وحسبت ايضا وزن الردم لان منسوب الارضية +1.20 متر والعزوم الناتجة من احمال الرياح 75 طن متر والعزوم الناتجة من الزلازل 186طن متر فلما جيت اعمل اتشيك على اجهاد التربة كانت الاجهاد الناتج اكبر من اجهاد التربة فهل ممكن انى اضع خرسانة عادية بسمك كبير يصل الى متر مثلا ويبقى الاجهاد اللى اقارن بيه هو اجهاد الخرسانة العادية وليس اجهاد التربة كانى باعمل احلال بس بدل ما اضع رمل وزلط اضع خرسانة


----------



## Ali alkayem (29 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله بيكم وربي ايوفقكم


----------



## محمد سنبله (30 يونيو 2013)

zoma82 قال:


> انا عندى قاعدة لمئذنة مساحتها محدودة ولا يمكن زيادتها عن 5متر *5متر والحفر انا اخذته 2متر والمئذنة ارتفاعها 26 متر ولما حسبت الاحمال المؤثرة عليها كان وزنها 230طن واخذت معايا وزن القاعدة المسلحة بسمك 70 سم وحسبت ايضا وزن الردم لان منسوب الارضية +1.20 متر والعزوم الناتجة من احمال الرياح 75 طن متر والعزوم الناتجة من الزلازل 186طن متر فلما جيت اعمل اتشيك على اجهاد التربة كانت الاجهاد الناتج اكبر من اجهاد التربة فهل ممكن انى اضع خرسانة عادية بسمك كبير يصل الى متر مثلا ويبقى الاجهاد اللى اقارن بيه هو اجهاد الخرسانة العادية وليس اجهاد التربة كانى باعمل احلال بس بدل ما اضع رمل وزلط اضع خرسانة


 يعني عايز تعمل خرسانه عاديه .في الحاله دي انته بتعمل زي طبقه الاحلال بس من الخرسانه وبالتالي نفس فكره الاحلال الا وهي ان الاجهاد علي التربه اعلي من المسموح هقوم عامل طبقه بحيث ان الطبقه دي هوزع الحمل خلالها سواء بالطريقه التقريبيه 2راسي الي 1 افي او طريقه نيو مارك او المنحنيات ونتيجه التوزيع ده الاجهاد اللي علي التربه هيكون اقل شويه ولو مش مسيف هبدا اذود شويه السمك وهكذا وتقدر تعمل علاقه تعوض فيها ومن ثم تستخرج سمك الطبقه من اول محاوله


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (30 يونيو 2013)

zoma82 قال:


> انا عندى قاعدة لمئذنة مساحتها محدودة ولا يمكن زيادتها عن 5متر *5متر والحفر انا اخذته 2متر والمئذنة ارتفاعها 26 متر ولما حسبت الاحمال المؤثرة عليها كان وزنها 230طن واخذت معايا وزن القاعدة المسلحة بسمك 70 سم وحسبت ايضا وزن الردم لان منسوب الارضية +1.20 متر والعزوم الناتجة من احمال الرياح 75 طن متر والعزوم الناتجة من الزلازل 186طن متر فلما جيت اعمل اتشيك على اجهاد التربة كانت الاجهاد الناتج اكبر من اجهاد التربة فهل ممكن انى اضع خرسانة عادية بسمك كبير يصل الى متر مثلا ويبقى الاجهاد اللى اقارن بيه هو اجهاد الخرسانة العادية وليس اجهاد التربة كانى باعمل احلال بس بدل ما اضع رمل وزلط اضع خرسانة



ويبقى الاجهاد اللى اقارن بيه هو اجهاد الخرسانة العادية وليس اجهاد التربة كانى باعمل احلال بس بدل ما اضع رمل وزلط اضع خرسانة
لا طبعا لو عملت كده هتحتاج ايضا ان تعمل check للاجهادات اسفل منسوب الخرسانه العادية مباشرة وتقارنها باجهاد التربة .
وفى نفس الوقت فكرتك غير اقتصادية بالمرة والافضل ان يتم عمل طبقة احلال من الزلط او الدقشوم او التربة قطع جبل بسمك مناسب ومن ثم عمل طبقة من الخرسانة العادية اعلاها .

تحياتى ،،،،


----------



## zoma82 (30 يونيو 2013)

انا التربة عندى يصل اجهادها الى 15 طن /م2 فلو عملت احلال بنسبة كام ممن اصل الى 20 طن/م2 مثلا بمعنى احط زلط او دقشوم بكمية اد اية لتحقيق اجهاد عالى وشكرا


----------



## محمد سنبله (30 يونيو 2013)

المعدات المستخدمه في الدمك 
1- smooth_wheel rollers





2- sheep _ foot rollers





*شكل التربه الناتجه عن استخدام هذه المعده 




3- pneumatic rollers


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (30 يونيو 2013)

zoma82 قال:


> انا التربة عندى يصل اجهادها الى 15 طن /م2 فلو عملت احلال بنسبة كام ممن اصل الى 20 طن/م2 مثلا بمعنى احط زلط او دقشوم بكمية اد اية لتحقيق اجهاد عالى وشكرا



السلام عليكم
لو هتعمل احلال زلط استخدم نسب 2 زلط : 1 رمل ودى اجهادها عالى ممكن يصل الى 6 كجم / سم2 اى 60 طن / م2

اما لو استخدمت تربة قطع جبل فهذة اجهادها عالى ايضا وتأتى من المحجر مباشرة


----------



## محمد سنبله (30 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو هتعمل احلال زلط استخدم نسب 2 زلط : 1 رمل ودى اجهادها عالى ممكن يصل الى 6 كجم / سم2 اى 60 طن / م2
> 
> اما لو استخدمت تربة قطع جبل فهذة اجهادها عالى ايضا وتأتى من المحجر مباشرة



لو سمحت مداخله بسيطه .هو دلوقت بيقول مكان الماذنه 5*5 هل هيعمل احلال في هذه المساحه الصغيره وكيفيه دخول المعدات للاعطاء كثافه الدمك المطلوبه


----------



## محمد سنبله (30 يونيو 2013)

محاضره عن اعمال الجسات والتوصيات ان شاء الله هتفيد حضراتكم 
اعداد م احمد نجيب 
‫سكشن علمي عن الجسات - ( م/ أحمد نجيب )‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (30 يونيو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> لو سمحت مداخله بسيطه .هو دلوقت بيقول مكان الماذنه 5*5 هل هيعمل احلال في هذه المساحه الصغيره وكيفيه دخول المعدات للاعطاء كثافه الدمك المطلوبه


انت تسأل بكل تأكيد عن المساحة المخصصة لمناورة المعدات . وهذا سؤال جيد
اذا كانت المأذنة متصلة بالمسجد ويتم تنفيذ الحفر لهما فى نفس التوقيت فلا مشكلة أذن فى مناورة المعدات وحركتها واذا كان هناك فرق فى منسوب الحفر يتم عمل رامب .
اما اذا كانت المأذنة غير متصلة بالمسجد او تعذر عمل راماب لدخول ومناورة المعدات وحرتكها لاى سبب من الاسباب 
فيتم تنزيل الاحلال باللودر مكن اعلى ويتم الدمك باستخدام الدكاك compactor وهى تعطى نتاجد جيدة الفرق بينها وبين الهراس 
ان الهراس عملى واسرع فى التنفيذ فقط ليس 
اما الدكاك فيحتاج الى مزيد من الوقت والجهد .
( بنفس طريقة تنفيذ اعمال الردم داخل المبنى على طبقات مع الدمك وعمل الاختبارات )

ولك أن تعلم انه فى بعض الامكان الضيقة التى لا نستطيع أدخال الدكاك فيها يتم الدمك باستخدام المندله .

تحياتى لك . ودعاءى لك بالتوفيق والسداد 
شاكرا لك استمراريتك فى الموضوع وجهدك الوافر المبارك


----------



## مهندس // محمد (2 يوليو 2013)

أشكركم على هذه المعلومات


----------



## محمد سنبله (2 يوليو 2013)

توضيح بعض النقاط في صوره سؤال وجواب 
1-تاثير عرض القاعده(الاساس) علي قدره التحمل bearing capacity
ودي معادله قدره التحمل 





أ-في حاله التربه الرمليه sand
يعني قيمه التماسك C تساوي صفر 
هنلاقي عرض الاساس مؤثر في التربه الرمليه
ب-التربه الطينيه clay
يعني قيمه الاحتكاك يساوي صفر 
ولو رجعنا سوف نجد ان في حاله زاويه الاحتكاك تساوي صفر قيمه N gama تساوي صفر اي ان الحد كله يساوي صفر اي ان في حاله التربه الطينيه عرض الاساس لا يؤثر علي قدره التحمل 




في الحاله بيعتبر ان الماء بيتحمل الاول لان التربه الطينيه C-soil لابد من وجود ماء ان لم يوجد ماء يكون هناك احتكاك 
س2-why we apply of factor of safty ليه بناخد معامل امان في الحسابات 
أ-عدم تجانس التربه 
ب-عدم التاكد من دقع المعادلات المستخدمه 
س3-woh can choose depth of foundation كيفيه اختيار عمق التاسيس 
أ-من خلال استكشاف الموقع والوصول الي عمق ذات قدره تحمل كافيه (الدور الواحد تقريبا بيحتاج 1t/m2)
ب-البعد عن العمق المعرض للنحر بواسطه مياه الامطار والتغيرات الجويه (في حاله وجود تربه قويه جدا هل ناسس علي وش الارض الاجابه المفروض يكون فيه عمق ادني لتىشي تاثير العوامل المذكوره )
س4-what are cause of differential settlement اسباب حدوث هبوط نسبي او تفاضلي 
1-عدم تجانس التربه تحدث في حاله مبني مساحه كبيره
2-اختلاف تحميل المنشا جزء سكني واخر مثلا تجاري معمل مول مثلا 
3-اختلاف وقت التنفيذ
س5-how we make contral settlement 
أ-حفر جزء من التربه يعادل وزن المنشا 
ب-تحميل التربه بوزن مكافئ لوزن المنشا 
س6-what is cause of settlement
أ-الاحمال الحيه والميته 
ب-انخفاض منسوب المياه الجوفيه


----------



## محمد سنبله (2 يوليو 2013)

عوده الي قدره تحمل التربه 
نلخص بعد التعريفات بقدره التحمل 
ده شكل كروكي نوضح عليه 




 1-q ult
ودي انا بحسبها من المعادلات وهي اقصي قدره تحمل للتربه (وزن التربه بالاضافه الي وزن التراب) بعدها مباشره يحدث انهيار لذلك بناخد معامل امان 
 2-qNut
اقصي قدره تحمل التربه الصافيه(وزن المبني فقط)
qNult=qu_gama *Df
حيث gama هي كثافه التربه 
 3- net safe bearing capactiy)qns 
جهد التربه الصافي (مش اقصي جهد)للمبني فقط 
qns =qnu/f.s
هنقسم علي معامل امان يختلف من كود الي اخر المصري من 2الي 3
 4-qs
جهد التربه الامن 
بنستخدمه في المباني تحت الارض .جراجات حمامات سباحه خزانات (بمعني لا يوجد ردم لكي استفيد من وزن الردم )
qs=qns+gama *Df
حيث gama هي كثافه التربه
5-q all
قدره التحمل التي لا تسبب هبوط زياده 
qall=qu/f.s
حيث f.s معامل امان


----------



## asd salim (3 يوليو 2013)

wish we write in classic arabic or english so we all can understand each other​


----------



## محمد سنبله (4 يوليو 2013)

asd salim قال:


> wish we write in classic arabic or english so we all can understand each other​



ok


----------



## asd salim (4 يوليو 2013)

when we replace soil by lean concrete with strength 15 mpa which has strength of 1500 ton/meter square which is sooo big compared with the soil strength​


----------



## محمد سنبله (5 يوليو 2013)

asd salim قال:


> when we replace soil by lean concrete with strength 15 mpa which has strength of 1500 ton/meter square which is sooo big compared with the soil strength​



frist 
you compare between different matrial Therefore different properties

in general 
the Behavior of failure also different*
*اولا 
انته بتقارن مادتين مختلفتين اي كل ماده لها خصائص فلا يصح ان اقارن حديد بخرسانه اما اقارن تربه رمليه بتربه طينيه وهكذا 
ثانيا
الفرق هو الماده اللاحمه في كلا من التربه والخرسانه ففي الخرسانه تعتمد علي الاسمنت اما التربه فتعتمد علي الاحتكاك او التماسك او كلاهما 
ثالثا 
شكل الانهيار في الحالتين


----------



## مهندسة أم حمزة (6 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
موضوع مفيد جدااا 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## محمد سنبله (6 يوليو 2013)

الاساسات الضحله 
ده تلخيص بيسط لها 
1-القواعد المنفصله isolated footing 
قاعده لكل عمود 





2-strip footing القواعد الشريطيه 




3-strap beam 




4-القواعد المشتركه 
بتكون عمودين علي قاعده واحده 
5-اللبشه 
اكثر من عمودين علي قاعده 
**
شكل الاجهاد اسفل القواعد




*الفرق بين عزوم البلاطه والقواعد


----------



## محمد سنبله (6 يوليو 2013)

صور توضيحيه لما سبق ذكره في القواعد 
*القواعد الشريطيه 




القواعد المنفصله 








اللبشه 




الشدادات strap beam


----------



## محمد سنبله (8 يوليو 2013)

مخلص اختبارات الدمك 








بنعمل جدول ظريف كده ونسجل فيه البيانات


----------



## محمد سنبله (8 يوليو 2013)

اي زميل له اي سؤال في الاساسات و مكانيكا التربه يتفضل به .اسالتكم هي التي تثري الموضوع وتعطيه فائده اكثر


----------



## الشريف89 (9 يوليو 2013)

احتاج الى عنوان لبحت في تصنيف التربة


----------



## محمد سنبله (10 يوليو 2013)

من بعض مشاكل عدم عمل جسه (العماره المائله)وبعد كده يطلعوا في التليفزيون ويقولوا هي ليه العمائر في اسكندريه بتقع ليه


----------



## محمد سنبله (10 يوليو 2013)

مشكله اخري نتيجه عدم الاهتمام بتقارير التربه 
برج من المحله الكبري بجمهوريه مصر العربيه 
مواصفات المبني الفنيه 
مبني مكون من دور ارضي بالاضافه الي 13 دور علوي 
اساسات المبني لبشه مسلحه 130سم ولها رفرفه 80 سم من جميع الاتجاهات 
الاسقف عباره عن فلات سلاب ويوجد حوائط خرسانيه وكور والتسليح كافي 
المنشا في ارض زراعيه 












نلاحظ ان الانهيار over turning (المبني اتقلب كله كما ما هو واضح في اخر صوره)
المشكله كانت تكمن في 
انه يوجد ترعه مجاوره للمبني بحوالي 6 متر وان لبشه المبني اعلي من قاع الترعه وهذه الترعه(المصرف) غير مبطنه بما ان الترعه غير مبطنه ويوجد ميه اسفل اللبشه يعني لو الميه في الترعه (المصرف)منسوبها قل الميه اسفل اللبشه هتبدا تتحرك ناحيه الترعه (المصرف)ويحدث فراغ اسفل المنشا لان الميه في التربه الطينيه بتكون شايله جزء من الحمل وبالتالي حصل ميل ناحيه الترعه (المصرف)ولكن كان فيه سبب اخر اهم وهو كان فيه ماسوره ميه حصل فيه كسر ولم يتم اصلاحها الا بعد عدد من الايام وبالتالي نفس المشكله الميه جايه من الماسوره وماشيه تحت المنشا ووجدت لها طريق اللي هو الترعه وبالتالي حصل فراغ اسفل المنشا لان الميه كانت بتسحب التربه في اتجاه الترعه (المصرف)
الخلاصه 
لو كان فيه دراسه للمنشا وتم اخذ جسات وتم ملاحظه منسوب الميه داخل حفره الجسه كان هيعرف ان منسوب الميه بيتغير وهنا كان هيوصي مثلا بعمل sheet pile wall او مثلا يعمل اساسات عميقه ويظبط مع منسوب الترعه (المصرف)


----------



## محمد سنبله (10 يوليو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]تقرير فنى عن[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حالة الدمك لتربة الإحلال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مشروع انشاء عمارات أسكان منخفض التكاليف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]منطقة المجزر الآلى - مدينة المنصورة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محافظة الدقهلية .مصر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
SD2.DOC
وبكده نكون انهينا كل ما يخص الدمك ​


----------



## م.علي المدني (11 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله بيكم وكثر من امثالكم


----------



## محمد سنبله (11 يوليو 2013)

الجزء الخاص بالقص في التربه 
Soil mechanic -Ch9A
الصوره ادناه توضح بيانات المؤلف جزام الله خيرا .تتميز هذه المحاضرات بسهوله العرض والامثله والاشكال التوضيحيه


----------



## M_Abdelwagid (11 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتكك


----------



## محمد سنبله (11 يوليو 2013)

يتبع


----------



## محمد سنبله (12 يوليو 2013)

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]تقرير فنى عن[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حالة الدمك لطبقة الإحلال الأولى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] المستخدمة فى مشروع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مدرسة الناصرية الإبتدائية نموزج ( 16 خاص )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صهرجت الكبرى - مركز أجا - محافظة الدقهلية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مقاولة شركة الأسكندرية العامة للمقاولات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الهيئة العامة للأبنية التعليمية
اعداد دكتور عطيه هلال بيومي .هندسه المنصوره .مصر
AD1.DOC
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​


----------



## محمد سنبله (13 يوليو 2013)

المد والجزر 
 يعتبر القمر هو السبب الرئيسي الذي يؤدي إلى المد والجزر نظرا لقربه من الأرض أكثر من الشمس. وعندما يكون القمر فوق نقطة معينة من سطح الأرض مباشرة، فإنه يؤثر تأثيرا كبيرا على كتلة الماء التي ترتفع -تبعا لذلك- فوق مستواها المعتاد. وعادة توجد موجتان متضادتان من المد والجزر تتعاقبان في دورة مستمرة في كل يوم قمري. ويبلغ متوسط طول اليوم القمري 24 ساعة و50 دقيقة و28 ثانية. 

تعريف المد والجزر 
المد
هو ارتفاع المستوى المائي إلى الحد العظمي له حيث تطغى المياه على الشواطئ ويسمى الحد الأعلى للمياه ويختلف ذلك من منطقة إلى أخرى وقد يصل في بعض المناطق إلى 10 كم .
الجزر
فهو معاودة الماء الى الحد الطبيعي له حيث يعود وينخفض كما ارتفع
*والمد والجزر يلاحظ بالعين المجرده
انا هستفاد ايه من الكلام اللي فوق ده 
تخيل معي لو انا عندي منشا علي شاطئ بحر كما في المدن الساحليه معني كده ان انا هيكون عندي منسوبين للمياه الجوفيه منسوب في حاله المد ومنسوب في حاله الجزر .معني هذا الكلام لازم يكون عندي بيزوميترات مراقبه لمنسوب المياه واعرف ما هو منسوب المياه .في هذه الحاله هنلاقي 2 منسوب وليكن مثلا منسوب -1 واخر -1.5 لو انا عملت الاساس علي منسوب -1 هيحصل مشاكل لان في حاله ان المنسوب هيزل الي -1.5 اذن الخلاصه اني هقوم بالتاسيس علي المنسوب الاقل 
يتبع


----------



## محمد سنبله (13 يوليو 2013)

فيديو يوضح كيفيه تنفيذ الخوازيق 
â€«ظ‡ط§ظ†ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط±ظپط§ط¹ظ‰ ظ„ط*ظپط± ط§ط³ط§ط³ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط§ط¨ط±ط§ط¬ PILINGâ€¬â€ژ - YouTube
هذا الكتاب يحتوي علي شرح طريقه التنفيذ بالتفصيل والاحتياطات المطلوبه وهو باللغه العربيه من اعداد م محمد زايد وهو كتاب قيم .وان شاء الله هيتم تلخيص الحاجات المهمه في تنفيذ الخوازيق في مشاركات ادمه ان شاء الله 
http://www.gulfup.com/?GD1qzX


----------



## A-zoom (14 يوليو 2013)

الموضوع رائع ،،، ولنا استفسارات في القريب العاجل ان شاء الله ،،، سأحتاج لتحليل نتائج فحص التربة لمشروع تخرجي وشكراً على الطرح


----------



## abdyassin (14 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد سنبله (14 يوليو 2013)

مشكله اخري نتيجه عدم الاهتمام بفحص التربه 
موقع في الشرقيه _مصر 
تم بناء مسجد بمعرفه مقاول اي لا يوجد مهندس وبعد فتره حدث ميل في المسجد والماذنه حدث فيه ميل كبير وبعدها بفتره كان هيتم انشاء مشروع بجوار المسجد وتم اخذ جسه اتضح ان التربه ضعيفه جدا حتي 28متر .(نلاحظ في الصوره الماذنه فيها ميل شديد )


----------



## محمد سنبله (14 يوليو 2013)

فيه نقطه ايضا مهمه 
قدره تحمل التربه bearing capacity 
هي مهمه ايضا لمهندس التنفيذ علشان يعرف هل التربه تقدر تشيل المعدات ام لا مثلا عندي mobile cran او عندك ونش برجي واي معده لازم تعرف النقطه دي كويس وايضا من خلال قدره التحمل اقدر لو عندي ونش في الموقع وله قواعد منفصله اقدر احسب ابعاد القواعد الخاصه به بمعلوميه قدره التحمل .اتذكر في احد المشاريع كنا محتاجين نرفع قبه حديد وزنها 200طن والارض مش هتشيل عملنا احلال للتربه علشان نقدر نرفعها والونش مش يحصل له حاجه


----------



## محمد سنبله (15 يوليو 2013)

الجسه مهمه ايضا
*اني بعرف هل ناتج الحفر هينفع نستخدمه في الردم ام انه غير صالح للاستخدام ودي بتفرق ايضا مع المقاول لاني هتفرق اني اشتري ردم ام اني استخدم ناتج الحفر.
*تحليل الميه الجوفيه ومنها نشوف نوع الاسمنت المستخدم هل عادي ام مقاوم


----------



## محمد سنبله (16 يوليو 2013)

خطه العمل المرحله القادمه ان شاء الله 
الجزء الاول
1-هنكلم بعض المعلومات عن اللبشه 
2-الخوازيق وتنفيذها 
الجزء الثاني 
1-المنشات السانده
2-نزح المياه الجوفيه 
الجزء الثالث(وهو هيكون ان شاء الله علي حسب اختياركم )
هيكون عن كيفيه تحسين التربه بالطرق المختلفه وهو جزء متقدم الي حدا ما (لا يدرس في الجامعات) عن طريق
1 - Preloading
2- Sand Drains
3- Prefabricated Vertical Drains - PVDs
4- Stone Column
*مع بعض المعلومات التي تم عدم ذكرها في الجزء السابق شرحه سواء الجسات او الاختبارات 
اخوكم م محمد لطفي سنبل


----------



## محمد سنبله (17 يوليو 2013)

فيديوهات توضح كيفيه تنفيذ الجسات من البدايه للنهايه وهي من الزقازيق _مصر
الجزء الاول
نلاحظ الراجل عامل حفره هيضع فيها ميه وبعدين هيضع بنتونيت كما ذكرنا سالفا اهميته كمان هنلاقي الكور وسيكنه القطع واضحه في اخره .
â€«ط¬ط³ط§طھ ط¬ط§ظ…ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط²ظ‚ط§ط²ظٹظ‚ 1â€¬â€ژ - YouTube
الجزء الثاني
استخراج العينه 
â€«ط¬ط³ط§طھ ط¬ط§ظ…ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط²ظ‚ط§ط²ظٹظ‚ 2 2â€¬â€ژ - YouTube
الجزء الثالث 
â€«ط¬ط³ط§طھ ط¬ط§ظ…ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط²ظ‚ط§ط²ظٹظ‚ 2 3â€¬â€ژ - YouTube
الجزء الرابع 
â€«ط¬ط³ط§طھ ط¬ط§ظ…ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط²ظ‚ط§ط²ظٹظ‚ 3â€¬â€ژ - YouTube


----------



## محمد سنبله (17 يوليو 2013)

فيديو اخر لتنفيذ الجسه 
من محافظه البحيره _مصر
â€«ط¬ط³ط§طھ ظپظ‰ ظ…ط¯ظٹظ†ط© ط¯ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظˆط±.mp4â€¬â€ژ - YouTube


----------



## محمد سنبله (17 يوليو 2013)

نبدا اولي مشاركات الاساسات العميقه ونتحدث خصوصا عن الخوازيق piles
متي نلجا الي هذا النوع 
1-لاني مش عارف اعمل اساسات سطحيه قد يكون بسبب ان الطبقات السطحيه طبقات سئيه او ضعيفه مثلا قدره تحملها قليله ناتج من مقاومه القص ضعيفه او تربه ذات مشاكل كان تكون انتفاشيه او انهياريه 
2-عندي احمال عاليه جدا وبالتالي هحتاج قدره تحمل عاليه كالابراج العاليه او كباري وخلافه 
3-الاعمال الخاصه كالكباري علي البحار او الترع 
4-ممكن حمل جانبي عالي و بالتالي لو عملت اساس سطحي المنشا قد يكون غير متزن او نتيجه الحمل الجانبي مثلا زلازل هيعمل عزم كبير عند منسوب التاسيس العزم ده معناه هيكون فيه جزء فيه شد وجزء فيه ضغط وعلي حسب التصميم ممكن الشد ده يتلاشي نتيجه وزن المنشا بيعمل ضغط او ممكن يكون الحمل الجابي كبير فيحصل شد هكون مضطر ادخل علي الخوازيق 
الخوازيق piles 
وظيفته انه هياخد الحمل من منسوب التاسيس الي طبقه تقدر تشيل الحمل بامان 
تصنيف الخوازيق 
1-تصنيف علي اساس المواد المستخدمه 
*الخشب .قد يكون منتشر في بعض البلاد الاوربيه لانه عايز يبني حاجه صغيره كده لنفسه وعنده خشب كتير متوفر 
*الحديد 
*الخرسانه وهي هتكون حديثنا والاكثر انتشارا 
*الخوازيق الخرسانيه 
مميزات هذا النوع 
-قدره تحمل عاليه 
-رخيصه مقارنه بخوازيق الحديد ولكن الخشب ارخص لذلك نطلق عليها رخيصه نسبيا 
-نقدر نعملها في اي تربه وتقاوم مثلا اي مشاكل مثل المياه الجوفيه 
العيوب
-ممكن تحصل مشكلتنين انه ممكن يحصل خنقه(قطاعه يقل) في الخازوق سبب الكلام ده ان التربه بتهيل علي الخازوق بتضغط عليه يعني والمشكله الاخري ان التربه تكون ضعيفه ونتيجه ضغط الخرسانه ممكن التربه تفتح وتستهلك خرسانه بكيمه كبيره (السؤال واتمني التفاعل كيف يمكن حل المشكلتنين دول )
2علي اساس طريقه التنفيذ 
- اشهرهم طريقه الحفر البريمي المستمرContinuous Flight Auger CFA وطريقه الحفر الدوار Bored Piles وايضا توجد الخوزايق دق مصبوبه في مكانها وايضا خوزايق سابقه الاجهاد 
 3طريقه نقل الحمل 
-خوازيق احتكاك 
-خوازيق ارتكاز 
او الاتنين معا
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## محمد سنبله (18 يوليو 2013)

هذا الكلام من علي موقع شركه المقاولين العرب الخاص بتنفيذ الخوازيق *
الخوازيـق*


*خوازيق الحفر الدوار باستخدام سائل حفر سند الجوانب*
يتم تنفيذ خوازيق مفردة بإستخدام سائل البنتونايت بأعماق مختلفة حتى عمق 44م وبأقطار متنوعة (250،200،150،120،100،80،60 ) سم 
 

*خوازيق الحفر البريمى المستمر
*يتم تنفيذ خوازيق بطريقة الحفر البريمىالمستمر بأقطار متنوعة (90،70،60،50) سم وبأعماق تتراوح من 22 م حتى 32 م.
 * 
معدات تنفيذ الخوازيق :-*
يوجد 4 ماكينات حفر لتنفيذ الأقطار المختلفة حتى قطر 2.5 م وهى:- 


ماكينة حفر bg25h
 ماكينة حفر r515
ماكينة حفر r15 مزودة بقيسونات الحفر
ماكينة حفر rt3-st ، rt3-s يتم تركيبهما على ونش
 * 
الأدوات المساعدة:-*
يتم إستخدام أدوات حفر مساعدة لإختراق طبقات التربة المختلفة لوصول إلى الطول المطلوب للخازوق ويتم تركيبها على ماكينات الحفر المختلفة على حسب نوع التربة. 


*باكت buckets*
باكت خاص special bucket
باكت قياسى standard buckets
باكتheavy duty bucket يستخدم فى اختراق التربة شديد الصلابة.
 

*اوجر augers *
أوجر قياسى standard auger
أوجر heavy duty bucket يستخدم فى اختراق التربة شديد الصلابة.
 

*كاسور chisels*
ادوات تستخدم لاختراق التربه الصخريه (او/و) الكتل الصخريه
 

*كور اسطواني : Core barrels*
ادوات تستخدم لاختراق التربه شديدة التماسك والصلابه والصخريه.
 
*محطه خلط وتنقيه سائل الحفر:-*


*الخلاطات mixers*
10e/d معدل الانتاج 10 الى 20 م3/ساعه
be-24 وحدة اتوماتيكيه ذو معدل انتاج عالى
 

*وحدة التنقيه desanders*
be-50 وحدة تنقيه لفصل الرمل والطين والتربه العضويه من سائل البنتونايت لاعادة استخدامه.
be-6 تتكون من وحدتين تنقيه مركزتين يتم تركيبهما متوازيتين على حامل.
be-12/50 محطة تنقية أوتوماتيكية لتجهيز الروبة وفصل مكوناتها لإعادة الإستخدام مرة أخرى ويتم تركيب أجزاء المحطة داخل وعاء قياسى لسهولة النقل وخزانات البنتونايت متنقلة ومركبة بها.
 
*معدات مساعدة:-
*تستخدم لإنهاء تنفيذ الخازوق وتنزيل القفص الحديدى وصب الخرسانة وهى:- 


ونش خدمة لتنزيل التقفيصة والمساعدة فى صب الخرسانة بالخازوق.
 سيارات خدمة
مواسير صب
سيارات نقل الخرسانة

*هذا الكلام سوف يتم توضيحه بالصور والفيدويوهات ان شاء الله *


----------



## محمد سنبله (18 يوليو 2013)

3طريقه نقل الحمل 
-خوازيق احتكاك 
-خوازيق ارتكاز 
او الاتنين معا
1-خوازيق الارتكاز end bearing 
في النوع ده معظم الحمل بيروح لطبقه الارتكاز وحزء بسيط عن طريق الاحتكاك السطحي .هذا النوع مثل فكره الاعمده بالظبط العمل بياخد الحمل ينقله للتربه وايضا خوزايق الارتكاز بتاخد الحمل تنقله للتربه بس دي تربه قويه 





2-خوازيق احتكاك friction pile
ينقل معظم الحمل عن طريق الاحتكاك السطحي وجزء بسيط ينتقل عن طريق الارتكاز .يستخدم في التربه الطينيه 





ملاحظه 
خوازيق الارتكاز هي الاكثر انتشارا بسبب
1-في حاله عمل الحسابات الانشائيه نجد ان قدره تحمل خازوق الارتكاز اضعاف خوازيق الاحتكاك حوالي 4مرات وساعات بتوصل الي 5 مرات طب نستنجد ان لو عملت خوازيق ارتكاز هوفر فلوس 
2-انا عندي الطبقه السطحيه في بعض الاحيان ان لم تكن احيان كثيره طبقه ضعيفه لذلك انا عملت خوازيق معني كده ان الطبقه دي اصلا مش هتشيل اي احمال 
لذلك تجد ان المصمم عايز يوصل للطبقه القويه علشان يعتمد علي الارتكاز في مصر نجد خوازيق تصل الي 45م وفيه 60م 
الملاحظه الاخيره 
لو هصمم علي ان الخازوق هيكون ارتكاز قطره هيفرق معايا اما لو بصمم خازوق احتكاك الطول هيفرق معايا


----------



## mohamed-younis (19 يوليو 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا 
*:19:


----------



## اسراء اسامه (19 يوليو 2013)

مجهود عظيم .جزا الله كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمد سنبله (19 يوليو 2013)

طريقه حساب العمق المطلوب للاحلال 




المعادله هي
بما ان 
(q*B*L=qo*(B+z)(L+z
اذن 
(qo=q*B*L/(B+Z)(L+Z
حيث 
qo قدره تحمل التربه المطلوب عمل احلال لها (التربه الاصليه)
q قدره التحمل الجديده اللي انا محتاجها 
كله معلوم عندي اقدر احسب العمق المطلوب


----------



## محمد سنبله (20 يوليو 2013)

نقطه مهمه في الاحلال .
1-طبقه الاحلال بيكون لها قدره تحمل معينه يعني مثلا الرمل المتدرج اخره تقريبا 1.75كجم/سم2 يعني الامر مش مفتوح ونقدر نحسب قدره التحمل عادي من معادله قدره التحمل مثل ترزاجي 
2-الاحلال ممكن استخدمه لو قدره التحمل اقل من 1كجم/سم2 بحيث ان لو عملت الاحل اقدر اوصل ل كجم/سم21.75 تبقي اقتصاديه .اما مثلا لو قدره التحمل 1.5 كجم/سم2واعمل احلال في الحاله دي احاول اذود ابعاد القواعد شويه وان شاء الله تجيب


----------



## محمد سنبله (20 يوليو 2013)

نبدا في تنفيذ الخوازيق وان شاء الله التصميم انا بجهز الامثله بحيث نحل مثال بالاقام في المشاركات وهيتم ارفاق مجموعه اخري في ملف 
اولا نبدا بطريقه خوازيق الحفر البريمى المستمرContinuous Flight Auger CFA

تستخدم هذه الطريقه في عده حالات 
1-هذه الطريقه اقصي قطر مستخدم هو 90سم وان ذاد عن ذلك نستخدم الحفر الدوار 
2-تستخدم في حاله وجود مباني مجاوره للمنشا المراد انشائه لان تاثيرها اقل من الحفر الدوار 
3-لها اطوال محدده تصل الي 32 وقد يمكن التغلب علي الطول لكن بتكون عمليه صعبه اني ممكن اركب 2 بريمه مع بعض 
*في مصر معظم المشاريع السكنيه تستخدم هذه الطريقه وفي بعض الاحيان المفروض نستخدم حفر دوار لكن الفكره هي التكلفه ان الحفر الدوار 3 اضعاف الحفر البريمي المستمر وفيه بعض الفنيات في الماكينه بنعملها بحيث نتلاشي المشاكل نسبيا 
*شكل الماكينه


----------



## محمد سنبله (20 يوليو 2013)

نتابع 
شكل الروتري




طب الماكينه دي بتشتغل ازاي .
 1-ماكينه ال CFA الاول بتنزل بالبريمه(البريمه لها فتحه داخليه قطر من 7.5 الي 15سم ) فى مكان الخازوق المتحدد بالتوتال استيشن ومحطوط مكانه سيخ حديد وكيس فيه رقم الخازوق ,,, بتنزل فيه بالبريمه لغايه العمق المطلوب وبعدين بتبدا تضخ الخرسانه من خلال ماسوره من داخل البريمات وتبدا تطلع البريمه عكس اتجاه الدوران والصب شغال ومراعاه طبعا ان سرعه الطلوع تكون متناسبه مع كميه الضخ علشان مايحصلش فصل فى الخرسانه لو طلعت البريمه اسرع ,, وبعدين بنطلع لغايه الارض وبنتاكد ان الخرسانه طلعت 


2-وبنجيب القفص الحديد وبيتعلق فى واير موجود فى برج الماكينه وترفعه وبعدين العمال يمسكوه ويوجهوه ناحيه حفره الخازوق وبيتم انزاله داخل الخازوق اللى بيكون مليان خرسانه ,, ولو القفص مانزلش بسهوله بنجيب هزاز نركبه على القفص من فوق بينزله لغايه المنسوب اللى عايزينه 

 طبعا بنلاقي حاجات غريبه في الموقع نلاقي عامل راكب علي القفص علشان ينزله ولا يستخدم الهزاز طب عيب الموضوع ده ايه 
1-ان نتيجه العمال بيحركوا وراكبين علي قفص الحديد ان الخازوق بيميل منهم يعني القفص مش هيكون راسي تماما
2-الكانات زي ما هنشوف بيكون فيه زي توك وبعدين بنحلم الكانات حاجه خيفيه علشان اللحام مياثرش علي سيخ الحديد ونتيجه ذلك ممكن ان نتيجه العامل راكب علي الحديد ممكن الكانات تسيب


----------



## محمد سنبله (20 يوليو 2013)

هنا العامل راكب علي القفص ومزاجه عالي 




شوف بقي نتيجه انه راكب علي القفص هتلاقي في الصوره القادمه ان القفص مال منه لانه مش هيعرف يتحكم فيه


----------



## محمد سنبله (20 يوليو 2013)

شوف بقي نتيجه انه راكب علي القفص هتلاقي في الصوره القادمه ان القفص مال منه لانه مش هيعرف يتحكم فيه


----------



## محمد سنبله (20 يوليو 2013)

انا اسف ان الصور بتتطلع مفرده مش عارف المشكله في المنتدي ولا من المتصفح لاني مش عارف ارفع اكثر من صوره في مشاركه واحده


----------



## محمد سنبله (20 يوليو 2013)

هذه الصوره تعبر عن كيفيه تنفيذ الخازوق بطريقه الحفر البريمي المستمر 
الصوره الاولي من الشمال .البريمه نازله 
الصوه في المنتصف .البريمه بدات تخرج واثناء الخروج يتم صب الخرسانه بواسطه الماسوره اللي بالبريمه وهي ماسوره مفرغه
الصوره الاخيره تم ملئ الخرسانه ومن ثم انزال القفص


----------



## محمد سنبله (21 يوليو 2013)

نقطه هامه 
عوده الي موضوع استكشاف الموقع وقلنا نعمل زياره له اثناء هذه الزياره اعرف حاله الجار ايه تم ذكر لازم اعرف منسوبه وسجله عندي كمان النقطه الهامه اعرف معرفه حاله الجار هل مبني الجار مبني قديم ولا مبني جديد و ممكن يكون قديم وحالته تعبانه البلكونات مشرخه يعني مبني ايل للسقوط هنا بقي لو انا هعمل نظام سند وليكن sceant pile في حاله دي مش هعرف اشتغل حفر مكانيكي CFA لانك بعد ما تخلص هتلاقي المبني هيقع اذن في الحاله دي هشتغل شغل يدوي(استراوس)..لذلك وجب التنويه


----------



## محمد سنبله (21 يوليو 2013)

طريقه تنفيذ الخوازيق بطريقه CFA
Continuous Flight Auger (CFA) piling method - YouTube


----------



## محمد سنبله (22 يوليو 2013)

نتابع الخوازيق بطريقه CFA
 مشكله ميل الخازوق (هام)
قيد يحدث ميل للخازوق بسبب ان البريمه مائله طب الحل 
في المعدات الحديثه توجد شاشه ومنها نعرف هل البريمه راسيه ام بها ميل (نفس فكره التوتال استيشن لما ترفع نقطه وتلاقي علي الشاشه يظهر بجانب او فوق وهكذا)اما المعدات القديمه مش موجود فيها النظام ده طب نعمل ايه هوزن القائم بميزان ميه في اكثر من اتجاه بحيث اتاكد انه راسي تمام 
*في الصوره المرفقه 





 فيه صندوق كده في البريمه من اسفل اسمه دولاب بيكون مقفول لحد ما البريمه تبدا تنزل كام متر كده ونفتحه طيب الدولاب ده هيعمل ايه ؟الدولاب ماسك البريمه من تحت والبريمه ممسكومه من اعلي وبكده البريمه ممسكومه من نقطتين يعني مش هتميل مني 
 2-مشكله اخري وهي ان التربه ضعيفه هتخنق الخازوق 
المفروض في الحاله دي نستخدم حفر دوار لكن الناس بتوفر وتشتغل حفر بريمي مستمر علشان يتغلب علي النقطه دي عايز سواق ماكينه كويس بيعمل ايه ؟بيخلي معدل رفع البريمه بيكون بطئ بحيث لا يعطي فرصه للتربه انها تهيل وفي بعض الاحيان ممكن يطلع بالبريمه جزء ويرجع ينزل تاني (كل ده باوامر من المهندس )
 3-مشكله ان CFA لها اطول معينه 
 لما بنكون عايزين نزود العمق اطول من طول البريمه مثلا ب 3 او 6 متر بنستعين بالوصله السريعه اسمها كيلى وبتكون ماسوره لما بنركبها تقدر تخلينا نزود عمق الحفر حتى 6 متر ده طول اطول ماسوره كيلى سريعه ,,

انما الاطوال الكبيره مثلا 30 متر لاز م يكون على الاقل طول القايم 24 متر والكيلى 6 متر كده يادوب نقدر نوصل لعمق 30 متر ,,
انما لو 36 متر كده الموضوع اكبر يبقى لازم حلين :
الاول نجب ماكينه مخصوصه يكون طول القايم بتاعها كبير ودى بتقدر تجيب عمق 36 متر على مره واحده ( one shot ) بس مش بتكوون موجوده عند شركات كتير
التانى : ان يكون الحفر على مرحلتين ننزل باخر البريمه مثلا نوصل ل 24 متر وبعدين نطلع بالروتارى ونركب بريمه تانيه فوق البريمه اللى نزلت فى الارض ونكمل حفر حتى نوصل للمنسوب . 
يتبع باقي المشاكل


----------



## محمد سنبله (22 يوليو 2013)

نتابع المشاكل 
 وجود تربه صخريه 
 فى حاله التربه الصخريه بنركب للمعده ضوفر صلب بيقدر يحفر فى الصخر انما باقى انواع التربه عادى مجرد بس تكون عارف لو ارض صخريه او فيها عرق صخر تحت يبقى تكون ماكينه لها عزم كبير نسبيا وضوفر حفر فى الصخر ,,,
 المشكله الاخيره وهي عامه ترحيل في الخوازيق
الترحيل بيجى من عدم ضبط التسامت وهو ان مركز البريمه مايكونش على الاشاره اللى بتعبر عن مركز الخازوق لان المفروض المساح بيرمي مركز الخازوق عباره عن سيخ حديد انا كمهندس اشوف هل مركز البريمه مطابق للاشاره ام لا 
 طب لو حصل ترحيل نعمل ايه ؟
وبالنسبه للترحيل مش بيحصل كتير زى مالناس فاكره عادى جدا وحتى لو حصل ترحيل بنجيب توتال استيشن ونعمل اعاده رفع للخوازيق المنفذه ودى بنحملها على شركه الخوازيق انها بعد ماتخلص تعمل ازبيلت asbuilt وده هو رفع للخوازيق على وضعها الحالى ونقارنها باللوحه ونشوف الترحيل فين ونعدل تسليح القواعد علشان نعوض فرق الترحيل بزياده التسليح فى اتجاه معين او تكبير او تغير فى حجم القواعد


----------



## محمد سنبله (23 يوليو 2013)

ممكن لما ننزل قفص الحديد يكون فيه عائق ومش راضي ينزل .او حصل مشكله في المضخه او مشكله ما وتم صب جزء من الخازوق نعمل ايه ؟
يتم انزال البريمه مره اخري و نشيل الخرسانه التي تم صبها وكاننا بنحفر الخازوق من الاول (تسمي هذه الظاهره حرث الخازوق)لكن لاتنسي ان هذا الكلام يتم فعله قبل حدوث شك للخرسانه وهذه المشكله بتحصل غالبا في نظام الحفر البريمي المستمر cfa


----------



## تنمكطئءؤرلاىةوزظ (23 يوليو 2013)

شكرا ع الموضوع الجميل


----------



## محمد سنبله (23 يوليو 2013)

يتبع


----------



## mumtaz970 (23 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم وشهر مبارك استاذ محمد سنبله ممكن عنوانك على الفيس بوك لانني احتاج بعض المعلومات منك ولكم الشكر


----------



## mumtaz970 (23 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم استاذ محمد سنبله ممكن عنوانك وموقعك على الفيس بك


----------



## محمد سنبله (23 يوليو 2013)

خطوات التنفيذ 
1-المساح بواسطه التوتال استيشن هيوقع سنتر الخازوق ودي ادق طريقه و في الايام دي اجهزه التوتال متوفره في معظم المشاريع 




2-مكان مركز الخازوق هنضع سيخ حديد وهذا السيخ يمثل مركز الخازوق ورقم للخازوق




3 ضبط الماكينه علي سنتر العمود(اللي هو سيخ الحديد)ودي نقطه هامه




4-الحفر مستمر وفيه خرطوم او ماسوره وهي متوصله بالفتحه الموجوده بالبريمه 




5-تم النزول الي المنسوب المطلوب ومن ثم يتم اخراج البريمه وفي اثناء الخروج يتم الدفع بالخرسانه من خلال الفتحه حول البريمه ويلاحظ عن الوصول الي وشح الارض اي الي النهايه من اعلي يتم سحب البريمه ببطء ودفع الخرسانه ببطء بيحث اني احافظ علي الخرسانه 




*يتبع باقي الخطوات


----------



## المهندسة زينة طحان (23 يوليو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## eng _ ahmed (24 يوليو 2013)

كيف نقوم بتهذيب الميول الترابيه قبل عمل الجدران السانده ؟؟؟ علما بان التربه غير متجانسه ..... ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Mohamed laith (24 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ناطق محمود (24 يوليو 2013)

معلومات ممتازة ... مشكورين


----------



## ناطق محمود (24 يوليو 2013)

شكراً على الصور المرفقة التي وضحت الموضوع اكثر


----------



## ناطق محمود (24 يوليو 2013)

انه موضوع شيق ومفيد


----------



## محمد سنبله (24 يوليو 2013)

نتابع تنفيذ الخوازيق 
6-يتم تجهيز القفص الحديد(سوف يتم توضيحه لاحقا مع كيفيه التسليح)




7-اللودر بيجي يشيل ناتج الحفر تمهيدا للانزال قفص الحديد 




8-القفص بيتربط في واير في ماكينه الخوازيق لكي تم انزاله 




9-القفص مش راضي ينزل مما اضطر العمال انهم يركبوا عليه علشان ينزل والكلام ده خطا بسبب
1-خطر علي حياه العامل 
2-السبب الاهم انه لما يركب علي الخازوق مش هيعرف يتحكم فيه مما يؤدي الي ميل في القفص 
3-الكانات مش بتكون ملوحه جامد خوفا من تاثير اللحام علي الحديد مما يؤدي اللي ان الكانات تسيب 
*الحل استخدام الهزاز 




10-هنا بقي توضيح استخدام الهزاز وده الصح 




11-الانتهاء من انزال القفص


----------



## محمد سنبله (24 يوليو 2013)

نقطه نظام 
اي خازوق في الموقع بيكون له تاريخ من لحظه ان المساح بيوقع مكان الخازوق حتي الانتهاء من صبه .دائما او كمهندس لازم يكون فيه جوابات وبيتم التوقيع عليها مثلا حصل مشكله والقفص مش راضي ينزل 2م مثلا فدي مشكله فالاشتشاري مثلا وافق وقال عادي يكتب هذا الكلام ونقول في يوم كذا ان خازوق رقم كذا القفص لم ينزل كله والاستشاري وافق مع التوقيع .الخازوق اترحل بغلطه المساح بنصمم تاني الكاب ونفس الكلام يكتب هذا الكلام .وده لان في اي وقت لا قدر الله ممكن يحصل انهيار للمنشا وكل المسؤليين بيتلموا ومن ثم كل واحد يكون معاه دليله للدفاع عن نفسه .نفس الكلام طالما ذكرنا النقطه دي لو بتصمم منشا معدني لازم تكتب في الملاحظات ان المنشا تم تصميمه علي حمل كذا ونوع المنشا كذا لان بيحصل واحد عامل مصنع صغير كده المصنع خسر يقوم يفتحه مصنع اخر ومعدات ثقيله ولها اهتزازات عاليه تؤدي الي الانهيار فلازم كمهندس اكون مؤمن نفسي


----------



## karam elbarody (24 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد سنبله (24 يوليو 2013)

مذا تفعل في حاله ميل الخازوق عن المسموح
1-نعمل اعاده توزيع لمجموعه الخاوزيق اللي شايله الهامه(pilecap) كان المصمم يقلل المسلفه بين مجموعه الخوازيق قد يكون هذا الحل عايز طب لو مفيش وقت 
2-لو مفيش وقت هنصب 2 خازوق بجوار الخازوق المايل ولازم نقطع اشاير الخازوق المايل بحيث انه يكون مش موجود
3-لو عرفنا نشيل الخازوق القديم لو كانت الخرسانه مش متصلده


----------



## mumtaz970 (24 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم عند اعمال تحميل الركيزة التجريبية كم هو مقدار الهبوط المسموح به


----------



## محمد سنبله (24 يوليو 2013)

mumtaz970 قال:


> السلام عليكم عند اعمال تحميل الركيزة التجريبية كم هو مقدار الهبوط المسموح به



ان شاء هنكلم سريعا عن التسليح لانه في اختلافات كتير.وبعدها علي طول ان شاء الله هنفرد لموضوع اختبار التحميل اكثر من مشاركه مع الصور والفيديوهات


----------



## mumtaz970 (24 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
بعد انزال حديد التسليح والبدء بعملية صب الخرسانة لعمق معين تم تدعيم جدار الحفر من الاعلى بالكيسات لثلاث امتار مثلاً والعمق الباقي نعتمد على وجود البنتونايت فهل هذا يكفي ليجعلنا مطمئنين من عدم انهيار البعض من التربة لتقع على جزء من سطح الصب وتكون عازل وكيف نظمن عدم حدوث ذلك ... وشكراً


----------



## mumtaz970 (24 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم
استاذ محمد سنبلة اذا امكن ترسلي الصورة التي تستخدمها كخلفية في الفيس بوك لان العناوين تشابهة علينا عند البحث عن اسمك وشكراً


----------



## محمد سنبله (25 يوليو 2013)

دي فقرات من الكود المصري (فقرات هامه)

 1-صب الخرسانه





 2-الاحتياطات اثناء التفيذ (هام)


----------



## Marwa Abd Elhamid (25 يوليو 2013)

thanks


----------



## محمد سنبله (25 يوليو 2013)

يتبع طريقه التسليح


----------



## mumtaz970 (25 يوليو 2013)

الحمد لله ونسأل الله الاجر والثواب لكم في هذا الشهر المبارك


----------



## اسراء اسامه (25 يوليو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## محمد سنبله (26 يوليو 2013)

[h=5]Foundation Analysis and Design,5th edition, Joseph E. Bowles كتاب قيم جدا ويعد من اشهر المراجع 
Foundation_Analysis_and_Design-(Bowles_5ed).pdf


[/h]


----------



## محمد سنبله (27 يوليو 2013)

الطريقه الثانيه في تنفيذ الخوازيق 
خوازيق الحفر الدوار bored piles
*متي نستخدم هذا النوع 
1- في حاله الاقطار كبيره في هذا النوع يمكن عمل خازوق ذات قطر 250سم بخلاف CFA وايضا طول الخازوق يصل الي اطوال تصل الي 44م 
2-تستخدم في حاله التربه القابله للانهيار والتربه صخريه شديده الصلابه 
عيوبها 
1-مكلفه يعني مصنعيه المتر بطريقه الحفر البريمي CFA تعمل 40 جنيه مصري اما الحفر البريمي يصل الي 120جنيه مصري 
2-لها اهتزازات وبالتالي تؤثر علي المباني المجاروه 
3-عايزه موقع كبير اي مساحه كبيره نقدر نتحرك فيها و بتعمل ضجيج


----------



## محمد سنبله (27 يوليو 2013)

تابع خوازيق الحفر الدوار bored piles
ينفذ هذا النوع من الخوازيق بعمل حفرة فى الأرض للمنسوب المحدد من قبل ٠ ويشغل الخازوق الفراغ الناتج عن التربة المستخرجة ٠ ويجب مراعاة ما يلى:
أ- أن تظل جدران الحفرة ثابتة غير منهارة ويتحقق ذلك إما بإنزال ماسورة مؤقتة أو دائمة، أو بملء الحفرة بمعلق البنتونيت ، أو بضخ الخرسانة أو المونة أثناء تفريغ التربة ٠ 
ب- منع فوران التربة الرملية عند قاع الحفر وذلك بملء الحفرة بالمياه فى حالة إستعمال ماسورة casing دائمة أو مؤقتة أو بملء الحفرة بمعلق البنتونيت لمنسوب كاف يعلو منسوب المياه الأرضية لتوليد ضاغط مائى داخل الثقب يمنع الفوران بصفة دائمة. كما يجب فى نفس الوقت إتباع أسلوب للحفر لا يحدث تخلخلا فى تربة قاع الثقب ٠
يوجد منها نوعين 
نتحدث عن النوع الشائع 
*خوازيق بنو تو 
فى حالة التربة المسامية الحاملة للمياه أوالتربة الرخوة فيجب الإستعانة بماسورة سواء مؤقتة أو دائمة لسند جوانب الحفر ٠ ويتم إنزال الماسورة أثناء عملية الحفر- بلف الماسورة بحركة دائرية ترددية حول محورها مع إستخراج التربة التى بداخلها بواسطة الكباش أو أى طريقة أخرى ، وذلك فى حالة إنزالها إلى أعماق كبيرة (أكثر من ٣٠ مترًا) أو للإسراع فى معدلات التنفيذ. وبعد الوصول إلى منسوب التأسيس يتم إنزال التسليح (التقفيصة الحديدية) ٠ وتصب الخرسانة بواسطة ماسورة مزودة بقمع بحيث يكون طرفها الأسفل مغمورا فى الخرسانة لتفادى فصل الخرسانة أو غسيلها بالمياه الموجودة بالحفر ٠ وتكون ٤.٠ مترًا طوليا ويتم وصل الواحدة مع الأخرى بواسطة وصلات - الماسورة فى أجزاء من ٢.٠ أو قمصان ٠ ويجوز إستعمال معلق البنتونيت لسند جوانب حفر هذا النوع من الخوازيق.
***ده تلخيص للموضوع علشان لما نننزل الخطوات بالصور الدنيا تكون واضحه


----------



## karoma2007 (27 يوليو 2013)

مشكورين جميعا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mumtaz970 (27 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم استاذ محمد سنبلة عندي تقرير تحريات لعدد 6 جسات ولعمق 30 م وان فحص الاختراق القياسي لم يعطينا في اي طبقة من الجسات اعلى من 30 ضربة واريد ان اعرف طبقة التأسيس اي الطبقة التي يقف عنده الحفر وصب الركيزة


----------



## أحمد طهبوب (27 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمد سنبله (27 يوليو 2013)

mumtaz970 قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذ محمد سنبلة عندي تقرير تحريات لعدد 6 جسات ولعمق 30 م وان فحص الاختراق القياسي لم يعطينا في اي طبقة من الجسات اعلى من 30 ضربة واريد ان اعرف طبقة التأسيس اي الطبقة التي يقف عنده الحفر وصب الركيزة


وعليكم السلام 
اختبار الاختراق spt اختبار في الموقع وهو اختبار مهم ثانيا المفروض في قطاع الجسات يوضح ترتيب للطبقات ومن التجارب اقدر اتعرف نوعيه التربه هل هي ضعيفه ام قويه رمل ولا طين ومن ثم احدد نوع الخازوق هل هو احتكاك ام ارتكاز وايضا الاحمال عامل مؤثر افرض عندي الطبقه الصخريه او القويه بعيده جدا والاحمال مش كبيره والطبقه العليا كويسه يبقي اشتغل احتكاك 
الخلاصه 
1-فيه خوازيق ارتكاز 
وكما تم ذكرت انها تفضل لانها اوفر من الاحتكاك بس لازم يكون فيه طبقه قويه ترتكز عليها رمل او صخر لكن اذكرك بنقطه مهمه عن الصخر 
فى حالة الطبقات الصخرية(هام جدا جدا)
فإنه يجب تحديد نوع الصخر والتأكد من استمرارية الصخر السليم وعدم وجود فجوات لمسافة كافية أسفل نقط إرتكاز الخوازيق، وتحديد ما إذا كان سطح الصخر مستويا أو مائلا أو غير منتظم وكذلك سمك طبقة الصخر ضعيفة التماسك إن وجدت والتى يجب أن تخترقها الخوازيق لانك ممكن تلاقي طبقه صخريه رقيقه اي سمكها قليل 
اذن لو عندك خازوق ارتكاز لازم الخازوق يمتد مسافه من 3الي 5 قطر الخازوق وايضا الطبقه المرتكز عليها تكون ممتده من كعب الخازوق مسافه قدرها 10 مرات القطر 
2-خوازيق احتكاك 
تكون في التربه الطيينه والطبقه القويه عميقه والاحمال مش ضخمه اما لو الاحمال كبيره قد تضطر انك لازم تنزل الي الطبقه القويه
اذن الحكم هو تتابع الطبقات وسمك كل طبقه والاحمال والمعادت المتوافره لديك


----------



## محمد سنبله (27 يوليو 2013)

الاخ *mumtaz970* يتبع باقي الاجابه في مشاركه اخري.لكن فيه بعض الاستفسارات .عدد الضربات N كانت في اي طبقه وعلي عمق كام وهل تم عمل تصحيح لها .وهل يوجد اختبارات اخري لتحديد مثلا قيمه زاويه الاحتكاك وقيم نسبه الفراغات .


----------



## mumtaz970 (27 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي م محمد سنبلة في نيتي ام ارسل لك تقرير التحريات لاحد الجسات ويسرني ان اتناقش لتنورني ببعض المعلومات التي احتاجها فأرجوا ان تعطيني عنوانك على الفيس بوك وخلفية الصورة التي تستعملها لنتواصل بصورة افضل وعليكم السلام


----------



## محمد سنبله (27 يوليو 2013)

mumtaz970 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي م محمد سنبلة في نيتي ام ارسل لك تقرير التحريات لاحد الجسات ويسرني ان اتناقش لتنورني ببعض المعلومات التي احتاجها فأرجوا ان تعطيني عنوانك على الفيس بوك وخلفية الصورة التي تستعملها لنتواصل بصورة افضل وعليكم السلام



هذا هو عنواني 
https://www.facebook.com/eng.sonbol


----------



## محمد سنبله (28 يوليو 2013)

مراحل تنفيذ خوازيق الحفر الدوار bored piles
1-بيجي المساح و يرمي احداثيات الخازوق بواسطه التوتال استيشن .موضوع الاحداثيات ده من احد طرقه ان في لوحه عليها مسقط افقي للخوازيق ولوحه الموقع العام وبيكون عنده نقطه ثابته علي الموقع العام دلوقت اللوحه فيها مركز الخازوق بيقيس المسافه من مركز الخازوق للنقطه الثابته او احدثيتها .بس مشكله الطريقه دي موضوع مقياس الرسم لذلك قبل الشغل اظبط الرسومات بحيث يكون لها نفس مقياس الرسم وينزل المساح ويصفر الزاويه ويدخل البيانات اللي خرجها من الاتو كاد 
2-بعد توقيع الاحداثيات يتم دق سيخ حديد 30سم كده ورقم لهذا الخازوق


----------



## محمد سنبله (28 يوليو 2013)

نتابع الحفر الدوار 
*فيه حاجه اسمها casing
عباره عن اسطوانه معدنيه قطرها حسب قطر الخازوق هذا الاسطوانه تكون باطول 4وفيه 1.5 وفيه 3 لو احتاجنا اطول من هذا يتم عمل لحام ونكمل
فائدتها
كما نعلم ان الخاوزيق غالبا تكون الارض ضعيفه وطريقه الحفر الدوار عباره عن تفريغ فيه زي كباش بينزل يحفر في التربه وبعدين يطلع يفرغ خارج الحفره غير طريقه الحفر البريمي المستمر ان البريمه بتكون داخل الحفره مش بتخرج منها فدلوقت عن حفره مفرغه وغالبا قطرها كبير اذن هي معرضه للانهيار فاول 1.5او 3م بنعمل اسطوانه حديد علشان احافظ علي التربه انها تنهار طب بعد كده بنستخدم سائل البنتونيت انه يعمل زي سند للحفره


----------



## mumtaz970 (28 يوليو 2013)




----------



## mumtaz970 (28 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم م محمد سنبله في المرفق السابق والملرفقات اللاحقة تقرير تحريات احد الجسات


----------



## mumtaz970 (28 يوليو 2013)




----------



## مهندس تحسونة (29 يوليو 2013)

mumtaz970 قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 92229




السلام عليكم مهندس محمد لى استفسار هام جدا 
هل bearing capacity بتختلف من قواعد منفصل عن اللبشه 
بمعنى انى جالى تقرير تربه بيقول والله لو حتستعمل في مشروعك قواعد منفصليه يبقى bearing بيساوى كذا ومدينى جدول بالاعماق المختلفه والاجهاد المرتبط بيه
ولو حتستعمل لبشه مدينى جدول بيه ال bearing بقيم اخرى وقد تصل ل 9 كيلو على السنتى متر مع ان التربه هنا رمليه وكل التقرير التربه الى شفتها هنا باحد دول الخليج اخرها 3 كيلو على السنتى وكمان ادانى قيمه ks subgrade modulas 
اشتغل ازى افادكم الله تفهمنى باستفاضه علشان الموضوع دة مهم بالنسبه لى وجزاكم اله كل خير وهل الهبوط المسموح بيختلف من المنفصله عن البشه ولا له وهل له علاقه ب ks


----------



## محمد سنبله (29 يوليو 2013)

مهندس تحسونة قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس محمد لى استفسار هام جدا
> هل bearing capacity بتختلف من قواعد منفصل عن اللبشه
> بمعنى انى جالى تقرير تربه بيقول والله لو حتستعمل في مشروعك قواعد منفصليه يبقى bearing بيساوى كذا ومدينى جدول بالاعماق المختلفه والاجهاد المرتبط بيه
> ولو حتستعمل لبشه مدينى جدول بيه ال bearing بقيم اخرى وقد تصل ل 9 كيلو على السنتى متر مع ان التربه هنا رمليه وكل التقرير التربه الى شفتها هنا باحد دول الخليج اخرها 3 كيلو على السنتى وكمان ادانى قيمه ks subgrade modulas
> اشتغل ازى افادكم الله تفهمنى باستفاضه علشان الموضوع دة مهم بالنسبه لى وجزاكم اله كل خير وهل الهبوط المسموح بيختلف من المنفصله عن البشه ولا له وهل له علاقه ب ks


لو رجعنا لمعادله ترزاجي مثلا هنلاقي ان المعادله داله في عرض الاساس معني كده لو عندي لبشه مثلا عرضها كبير هتتطلع قدره التحمل اكبر من قدره الصخر وهذا الكلام غير منطقي لذلك تم وضع بعض الحلول .تقليل معاملات القص C , وايضا الحل المرفق وهو من كتاب باولز .لكن غالبا اللبشه بتكون من ناحيه الاجهاد بيكون سيف اما المشكله تكمن في الهبوط 
الهبوط بتحسبه علي حسب لو بتحسب للبشه بتحسب حتي عمق يساوي عرض اللبشه او العمق اللي بتوصل الي اجهاد 15% من الاجهاد الكلي 
واليك المرفقات


----------



## محمد سنبله (30 يوليو 2013)

كيفيه حساب الهبوط تم شرحها في مشاركات سابقه يمكنك الرجوع اليها


----------



## محمد سنبله (30 يوليو 2013)

الزميل *mumtaz970* كل ما طلبيته سيتم توضيحه ان شاء الله في تصميم الخوازيق


----------



## mumtaz970 (30 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله بك وحفظك من كل مكروه


----------



## mumtaz970 (30 يوليو 2013)




----------



## mumtaz970 (30 يوليو 2013)




----------



## mumtaz970 (30 يوليو 2013)




----------



## محمد سنبله (1 أغسطس 2013)

نتابع 
خوازيق الحفر الدوار
*تم ذكر ان اول كام متر بنزل اسطوانه معدنيه casing لاني خايف ان التربه تهيل (يحصل لها انهيار) لان اول طبقه بتكون طبقه ضعيفه ممكن تكون ردم طب هل هكمل كل خازوق بالاسطوانه المعدنيه دي الاجابه لا انا هستخدم اليه اخري اني اسند بها الحفر الا وهي البنتونيت 
ما هو البنتونيت 
 رواسب البنتونيت ناتجة عن ترسيب الرماد البركانى ثم تعرضه لعمليات تحولية نتيجة الضغط الناشئ عن تراكم طبقات سميكة من الرمال فوقها وكذلك نتيجة عمليات نقل الرواسب الطينية عن طريق المياه الى اماكن الترسيب. وهناك ثلاثة انواع من البنتونيت وهى البنتونيت الصوديومى ويمتاز بخاصية الانتفاخ , البنتونيت الكالسى ليس له خاصية الانتفاخ والنوع الثالث هو البنتونيت الصوديومى المنشط باستخدام البوليمرات وكربونات الصوديوم.هو صخر رسوبى فئة من الطفلة ناعم الملمس وله خواص فى سرعة الترسب ما يعطيه صفة مهمه وهي قابلية الالتصاق بالجدار فى المسام الواسعة وتغطيتها ويعطى حركة سلسة .
خصائصه
يستخدم مسحوق البنتونيت مع الماء لتكوين المعلق لما له من خاصية إنتفاش عالية جدًا حيث يجب ألايقل معاير اللدونة له plasticity index عن ٢٥٠ % كما يجب العناية التامة فى تحديد مكونات معلق البنتونيت المستخدم لأول مرة وطريقة خلطه وإختباره قبل صبه بالحفرة ليحقق المواصفات المطلوبة وهى كالتالى : 
١- تتراوح اللزوجة المقاسة بواسطة قمع مارش من ٣٥ : ٣٢ ثانية/لتر
٢- لا تقل الكثافة عن ( ١.٠٢ طن/ م ٣) ولا تزيد عن ( ١.٠٦ طن/ م ٣
٣- يجب ألا تزيد كثافة الخليط فوق منسوب كعب الخازوق قبل الصب عن ( ١.٢٠ طن/ م ٣
٤- قيمة الأس الهيدروجينى pH للمحلول لاتقل عن ٧ ولاتزيد عن ٧.٥
٥-يجب ألا يزيد سمك طبقة البنتونيت mud cake المكونة تحت ضغط ٧٠٠ كيلونيوتن/م ٢( ٧ كجم/ سم ٢) لمدة ٣٠ دقيقة عن ٣ ملليمترًا ٠ 
ويتم تنفيذ هذه التجربة الأخيرة مرتين على الأقل خلال مدة تنفيذ المشروع، على أن تكون إحداها
عند بداية التنفيذ و الأخرى فى منتصف العمل. كذلك تجرى هذه التجربة عند حدوث تغير غير
عادى فى الكثافة أو اللزوجة أو تغيير نوع البنتونيت المستخدم أثناء التنفيذ
*يتبع طريقه الاستعمال طريقة إستعماله


----------



## محمد سنبله (1 أغسطس 2013)

طريقه استعمال البنتونيت
1- يتم تجهيز الخليط في خلاطات خاصة سعتها من 1الي 3 م3 مزودة بطلمبة طفلة. ويتكون من البنتونيت بنسبة 3الي 10% إلي المتر المكعب من ماء صالح للشرب محسوبة بالوزن . يتم الخلط لمدة ١٠ دقائق ويجمع الخليط فى أحواض أو خزانات أو حفرة فى الأرض، ويترك لعدة ساعات حتى ينتفش قبل أن يتم سحبه بواسطة الطلمبات أثناء حفر الخوازيق. وأحيانا يكون البنتونيت معالجا أثناء التصنيع وبذلك لايحتاج وقتا للإنتفاش. 
2- يمكن إعادة استعمال الخليط بعد الانتهاء من صب الخازوق وذلك بتنقيته بعد تمريره على مناخل وهزازات لاستبعاد نسبة من الرمل منه، حيث يجب فى هذه الحالة ألا تزيد نسبة الرمل عن 5% ولا تزيد كثافة الخليط عن ( 1.3 طن/ م 3) أثناء الحفر، وألا يزيد سمك طبقة البنتونيت المكونة تحت تأثير ضغط يساوى (7 كجم/سم 2) لمدة ٣٠ دقيقة عن 5 مم. كذلك يجب أن تتراوح اللزوجة المقاسة بجهاز مارش بين 35 و 60 ثانية/ لتر، وقيمة الأس الهيدروجينى pH من 7 الى 10 تستخدم طلمبات سطحية لدفع الخليط من وإلى الحفرة ، وطلمبات غاطسة لتقليب وسحب البنتونيت من الحفرة ودفعه إلى فاصل الرمال ، كما يمكن استعمال نظام السحب بالهواء ونظرا لزيادة نسبة فاقد معلق البنتونيت خلال طبقات التربة ذات المسامية العالية (معامل نفاذيتها أكبر من 0.02 مترًا/ ثانية) فإنه من الصعب تنفيذ الخوازيق بهذه الطريقة فى هذا النوع من التربة خاصة فى حالة عدم وجود مياه جوفية. إلا أنه مع ذلك قد يستخدم معلق البنتونيت مع تغيير الحدود المذكورة عاليه فى حالات : تربه ذات مسامية عالية أو صخرية بها فواصل او إرتفاع منسوب المياه الأرضية أو وجود ضغط إرتوازى أو تربة ضعيفة جدا ؛ أو تربة شديدة الملوحة .
**معلش هو كلام نظري كتير بس بيوضح الدنيا وان شاء الله نغطي الكلام ده بالصور والفيديوهات


----------



## محمد سنبله (1 أغسطس 2013)

هنا بيتم انزال خيط او حبل به ثقل لمعرفه هل تم الوصول الي العمق المطلوب وهل الخازوق نظيف لو يحصل مشاكل مثل انهيار للتربه


----------



## محمد سنبله (1 أغسطس 2013)

يتبع


----------



## mumtaz970 (2 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم استاذ محمد 
لقد استخدمت مادة البنتونايت بدون عمل فحوصات مختبرية لمعرفة الخصائص التي ذكرتها اعلاه وحتى نسبة الخلط تم تقديرها بالعين بحيث لم تصل الى النسبة المذكورة اعلاه لعدم حصولي على المواصفة التي تحدد هذه الخصائص ..
والخصائص التي ذكرتها تم تحديدها من قبل اي مواصفة ارجوا ان تنيرنا
تقبل تحياتي وعليكم السلام


----------



## mumtaz970 (4 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## mohamed abdelatey (4 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جدددددددددددددااا


----------



## محمد سنبله (5 أغسطس 2013)

mumtaz970 قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذ محمد
> لقد استخدمت مادة البنتونايت بدون عمل فحوصات مختبرية لمعرفة الخصائص التي ذكرتها اعلاه وحتى نسبة الخلط تم تقديرها بالعين بحيث لم تصل الى النسبة المذكورة اعلاه لعدم حصولي على المواصفة التي تحدد هذه الخصائص ..
> والخصائص التي ذكرتها تم تحديدها من قبل اي مواصفة ارجوا ان تنيرنا
> تقبل تحياتي وعليكم السلام



فيه 3 حاجات لازم تعرفهم وهتلاقيهم بيذكروا في اي مشروع 
1-الكود.وده الكود المتبع حسب الدوله 
2-مواصفات المشروع وتسلم مع مستندات العقد وتعد من قبل الاستشاري 
3-اصول الصناعه 
نوضح مثال .
لو عندي بلاطه سقف ما اماكن الوصلات في الحديد و اماكن وقوف الصب ده حسب الكود اما الاضافات والمعالجه دي مواصفه اما كيفيه الصب يعني ابدا منين او من اخر السفق او واوله او ازاي ارص الكراسي وعددها كام دي بتكون اصول صناعه 
*اما المذكور في مشاركتي عن البنونيت فدي اشتراطات كود اني احقق كثافه معينه لو الكثافه قلت عن المطلوب هو مطلوب 1.02 طن/م3 الهدف من الرقم ده انه يكون اكبر من كثافه المياه فيقدر يقاوم الميه اما لو قل الميه هتدفعه للحفره يبقي انا مش مستنفيد حاجه منه


----------



## محمد سنبله (5 أغسطس 2013)

فيه حاجه وللاسف منتشره وهي 
ان البنتونيت لا يتم خلطه وتجهيزه ولكن يتم وضع مياه داخل الحفره (نلاحظ في الصوره ادناه ان فيه خرطوم مياه في الخازوق )وبعدين يرمي البنتونيت في الحفره ومن ثم يخلط مع نفسه كده 





ما هي اضرار هذه الطريقه 
مقدمه بسيطه 
لو عمال البياض بيعملوا مونه للطرطشه ويحطوا الاسمنت في برميل فيه ميه لو العامل لم يقلب الاسمنت ماذا يحدث هنلاقي فيه توزيع عشوائي ولا فيه اي تجانس في الخليط والاسمنت مش متوزع صح هنلاقي ان فيه اسمنت يطفو علي السطح الي اخر الموضوع 
 المشاكل هي 
1-سوء توزيع البنتونيت علي سطح الحفره 
2-عدم الانتظام في التوزيع 
3-عدم تجانس الخليط
*الخلاصه ان المفروض يتم خلط البنتونيت حتي يكون الخليط متجانس يوضع اثناء الحفر حتي يستطيع القيام بدوره


----------



## محمد سنبله (5 أغسطس 2013)

فكره تنفيذ خوازيق الحفر الدوار 
1-فيه بريمه البريمه دي بتحول ناتج الحفر الي روبه يمكن رفعها




شكل ناتج الحفر .الغطا ده بيكون مفتوح ساعه الحفر ولما البريمه تجي تطلع الغطاء ده بيتقفل (نفس فكره السكس بلف)


----------



## محمد سنبله (5 أغسطس 2013)

اهم حاجه انه بعد الحفر يتم التاكد هل تم الحفر للعمق المطلوب ام لا عن طريق حبل به ثقل والحبل ده بنعمل فيه عقد كل 1م زي الشريط كده ونسقطه في الحفره ودي نقطه هامه 




*يتم التاكد من الاكس ايضا قبل تنزيل قفص الحديد بواسطه التوتال (الخطوه دي بتتعمل قبل الحفر وبعد الحفر)




*يتم تنزيل قفص الحديد




**********************
كيفيه الصب 
يجب صب الخرسانة بطريقة مناسبة تضمن عدم حدوث انفصال حبيبى لمكونات الخرسانة وذلك باستخدام ماسورة وقمع مثلا 
وده شكل القمع وعمقه بيكون علي عمق الحفر منعا لحدوث انفصال حبيبي وهو عباره عن وصلات ويتم فكها 





قبل وضع القمع بيتم عمل طبليه لتثبيت القمع








*يتبع


----------



## محمد سنبله (5 أغسطس 2013)

نزلنا القمع عربيه الخرسانه هتجي ونصب 




ملاحظات هامه علي الصب
1- يجب التأكد من أن ماسورة صب الخرسانة والقمع المستخدم محكومة تماما ومدفونة داخل الخرسانة لمسافة لا تقل عن ٢.٠ مترًا بحيث تمنع دخول المياه أو البنتونيت فى الماسورة لضمان عدم حدوث اختناق لجسم الخازوق أو تكون فراغات به ٠ 
2- يجب أن تكون ماسورة الصب ذات قطر كبير كاف لمرور مكونات الخرسانة بسهولة فمثلا لقطر حبيبات 20 ملليمترًا يجب ألا يقل قطر الماسورة عن ١٥٠ ملليمترًا ٠ 
3- يجب ملء الخازوق بكمية أولية كافية وبمعدل سريع لإعطاء عمق يكفى لعدم اختلاط الماء أو البنتونيت بالخرسانة على أن يكون منسوب كعب ماسورة الصب على عمق لا يزيد عن 500 ملليمترًا من قاع الخازوق ٠ 
ملاحظات عامه 
1- يجب ألا يزيد الترحيل المسموح به لرأس الخازوق عن مكانه التصميمى عن ٥٠ ملليمترًا أو 1/10(عشر بضم الواو) القطر المكافئ أيهما أكبر مع مراجعة إجهادات الضغط المسموح بها فى هذه الحالة. وإذا زاد الترحيل عن ذلك فيجب إعادة دراسة التصميم طبقا للترحيل الفعلى. 
********يتبقي اختبار التحميل .ان شاء الله نوضحه


----------



## محمد سنبله (7 أغسطس 2013)

عيد سعيد


----------



## anass81 (8 أغسطس 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> عيد سعيد



وأنت بخير


----------



## mumtaz970 (9 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## hosam_soka (10 أغسطس 2013)

استمررررررر


----------



## محمد سنبله (10 أغسطس 2013)

فيديو توضيحي لتفيذ خوازيق الحفر الدوار 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCP9ogPJMG8


----------



## محمد سنبله (10 أغسطس 2013)

إختبارات تحميل الخوازيق
تجرى تجارب تحميل الخوازيق لمعرفة تجاوب الخازوق مع الأحمال المؤثرة عليه وبالتالى يمكن مقارنة ذلك بالفروض التصميمية ومعرفة مدى سلامة التنفيذ، وتعتبر تجارب التحميل هى الأساس فى تحديد قدرة تحمل الخازوق 
أنواع إختبارات التحميل
إختبارات قبل التعاقد
يجرى إختبارات قبل التعاقد قبل تنفيذ الخوازيق العاملة على خوازيق تنفذ خصيصا بهدف تأكيد فروض التصميم. ولهذا يستمر إضافة الأحمال حتى حمل الإنهيار كلما أمكن ذلك. ويمكن تجهيز الخوازيق بأجهزة إضافية لإمكان قياس الجزء من الحمل المأخوذ بالإحتكاك والآخر المأخوذ بالإرتكاز. ويمكن إجراء هذه التجارب لاختيار أنسب الأنظمة المستعملة ويكون ذلك قبل إسناد الأعمال أو التعاقد. ويجرى هذا النوع من التجارب فى المشاريع الكبيرة والمهمه مثل محطات الكهرباءأو فى الأراضى الصعبة وتجرى عادة أكثر من تجربة. 
إختبارات فى إطار التعاقد
١- إختبارات أولية
تجرى إختبارات اولية داخل إطار التعاقد وقبل تنفيذ الخوازيق العاملة ومنها يمكن استنتاج معاملات التربة من واقع سلوك الخازوق أثناء التحميل. كما تحدد هذه التجارب على وجه الخصوص هبوط الخازوق تحت الأحمال المطلوبة وبذلك يمكن تحديد الهبوط المسموح للخوازيق العاملة ومقدار السماح فى هذه القيم. وعادة تجرى أكثر من تجربة حتى يمكن مقارنة نتائجها بالتجارب على الخوازيق العاملة وفى حالة عدم إجراء تجارب قبل التنفيذ فيكون من المفيد زيادة الأحمال حتى حمل الإنهيار حتى يمكن تحديد معامل الأمان بدقة. وعمومًا فإن هذا النوع من التجارب يجرى فى المشاريع الكبيرة. ويتوقف ما إذا كان المشروع كبيرًا أو صغيرًا على درجة أهميته وتكلفته وحساسيته للهبوط بالنسبة للغرض من إستخدامه وقيم أحماله. ويخضع كل ذلك لتقدير المهندس الإستشارى. 
٢- إختبارات على الخوازيق العاملة
تجرى هذه الإختبارات فى جميع المشاريع سواء كبيرة أو صغيرة و تدخل في نطاق التعاقد، وتعطى نتائجها المؤشر والضمان لسلامة التصميم والتنفيذ. وفى هذه الحالة لا تحمل خوازيق التجارب حتى حمل الإنهيار ولكن حتى أحمال تزيد على الحمل التصميميى من 50%الي 100% ويمكن إختيار خازوق أو خوازيق التجارب أثناء أو بعد الإنتهاء من التنفيذ. ولا يقل عدد تجارب التحميل عن تجربة واحدة لكل 200 خازوق وبحيث لا تقل فى الموقع الواحد عن تجربة، فيما عدا خوازيق ستراوس حيث يجب ألا يقل عن تجربة لكل ١٠٠ خازوق وبحيث لا يقل العدد عن تجربتين لكل موقع مع مراعاة ما ذكر بالنسبة للخوازيق المفرد ة ويمكن إجراء التجربة على خازوق واحد فى حالة خوازيق الإرتكاز. أما فى حالة خوازيق الإحتكاك فتجرى التجربة على مجموعة من خازوقين أو أكثر ٠


----------



## محمد سنبله (11 أغسطس 2013)

نتابع اختبار التحميل للخوازيق
تجهيز الإختبار
يشمل تجهيز التجربة تجهيز الخازوق،تجهيز الأرض المحيطة بالخازوق، تجهيز وسيلة رد الفعل، تجهيز وسيلة نقل الأحمال، وتجهيز وسيلة قراءة الهبوط.
تجهيز الخازوق
يحفر حول الخازوق حتى يظهر منه حوالى 0.5 إلى 1 مترًا. ويتم تكسير الجزء العلوى منه حتى تظهر الخرسانة الصلدة وحديد التقفيصة. ويجب ألا يقل مقدار التكسير عن 0.5 متر وينظف أعلا الخازوق وحوله قبل عمل وسادة التحميل، ويدخل الخازوق داخل الوسادة مسافة متمركزة مع مركز ثقل المجموعة. وعادة تسلح الوسادة لضمان نقل الأحمال إلى الخازوق بانتظام. ويجب العناية التامة بسطح الوسادة العلوى الذى يجب أن يكون مستويا وأفقيا وليست به اى بروزات أو نتوءات. ويمكن أن يثبت به أسياخ فى أركانه الأربعة بقطر لا يقل عن 13 ملليمترًا تستعمل فى ربط عدادات الهبوط اللازمة لقياس الهبوط. ويجب تجنب سير المعدات على الوسادة مده تسمح بتصلد الخرسانة ، وتفك الشدة بعد ذلك. ويجب الحفر حول وأسفل الوسادة حتى تمنع انتقال أى جزء من الحمل إلى التربة المحيطة. 
تجهيز الأرض المحيطة بالخازوق
يجب إخلاء الأرض المحيطة بالخازوق من العوائق الظاهرة فوق سطح الأرض، ويجب أن تكون الأرض متماسكة بدرجة كافية حتى لا تهبط الركائز الحاملة للطبلية الموضوع فوقها الحمل عندما يكون رد الفعل بواسطة الأحمال وفى حالة عمل فرشة خرسانية أسفل الركائز يجب التأكد التام من عدم إتصالها بالكمرات الحاملة لأجهزة الرصد وعندما تكون هناك عوائق لا يمكن إزالتها مثل سور أو أرض مجاورة أو أى منشآت على الرصيف للخدمات العامة- ففى هذه الحالة يمكن اللجوء إلى استخدام رد الفعل بواسطة خوازيق شد أو شدادات حيث أنها تحتاج إلى حيز أقل، وإلا فيتم إختيار خازوق آخر. كما يفضل أن يكون مستوى الأرض متقاربا مع مستوى الوسادة حيث أن إنخفاض مستوى الوسادة يؤدى إلى صعوبة فى رصد القراءات، وارتفاعها يؤدى إلى صعوبة فى تجهيز الكمرات الحاملة أو رص الأحمال.


----------



## mumtaz970 (11 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي م محمد سنبل عند صب احد الركائز بواسطة القمع وخلال عملية الصب تحدث عملية اختناق وانسداد في ممر الخرسانة الترمتيوب مما يطر الكادر الى الطرق على التيوب لكي يفتح الانسداد وعندما لا تنجح العملية يتم رفع القمع مع الاتيوب نهائياً من ثقب او بئر الركيزة ليتم فتحه ومن ثم يعاد الى الثقب لنتواصل في الصب فما صحة هذه العملية فنياً وهل يجوز ذلك واذا لا يجوز فما هي الطريقة الصحيحة لعلاج الحالة اعلاه وكيف يمكننا تلافي ذلك وشكراً


----------



## mumtaz970 (11 أغسطس 2013)

هناك سؤال وهو عدم حدوث ترابط بين حديد التسليح والكونكريت عند صب الخرسانة وذلك لوجود مادة البنتونايت على سطح حديد التسليح فتكون طبقة بين الحديد والخرسانة فكيف يتم معالجة هذه الحالة


----------



## mumtaz970 (11 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## محمد سنبله (15 أغسطس 2013)

ان شاء الله هنكمل الموضوع .


----------



## توشكى2013 (18 أغسطس 2013)

نشكر كم على هذا الجهد الكبير والذى يفيد جموع المهندسين فى الهندسة المدنية


----------



## توشكى2013 (18 أغسطس 2013)

هل يوجد كتاب للدكتور عبد الفتاح ابو العيد


----------



## محمودجاد83 (18 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في البدايه اشكر جميع الاعضاء المشتركين والعاملين بالموقع
سؤال لو حدث ترحيل للخازوق فماهو الحد الاقصي المسموح به في الترحيل وماهو الحل 
واذا كنا حنلغي الخازوق وحيتم صب اخر بجانبه وكانت المسافه لا ستمح فما هو الحل


----------



## محمد سنبله (18 أغسطس 2013)

محمودجاد83 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> في البدايه اشكر جميع الاعضاء المشتركين والعاملين بالموقع
> سؤال لو حدث ترحيل للخازوق فماهو الحد الاقصي المسموح به في الترحيل وماهو الحل
> واذا كنا حنلغي الخازوق وحيتم صب اخر بجانبه وكانت المسافه لا ستمح فما هو الحل


 يجب ألا يزيد الترحيل المسموح به لرأس الخازوق عن مكانه التصميمى عن ٥٠مم أو 1/10(عشر بضم الواو) القطر المكافئ أيهما أكبر مع مراجعة إجهادات الضغط المسموح بها فى هذه الحالة. وإذا زاد الترحيل عن ذلك فيجب إعادة دراسة التصميم طبقا للترحيل الفعلى هترجع للمصمم الانشائي يعمل اعاده تصميم علي الواقع الفعلي للاماكن الخوازيق علشان يشوف الهامه وخلي بالك من نقطتتين ان الخازوق بيكون جنبه رقم ومن ثم ابدا اسجل مشاكل الخازوق لو المصمم عمل اعاده وطلع سيف لازم يوقع علي الكلام ده .النقطه الاخري الترحيل ليس بالرقم الكبير .الجزء الاخير من السؤال مش واضح .دلوقت هتلغي خازوق ليه ؟ثانيا الخوازيق فيه مسافه بين الخوازيق حددها الكود علشان الاجهادات يعني فيه مسافه تقدر تعمل خازيق جديد وتشوف تاثير هذه الخازوق علي الخازوق المجاور .


----------



## محمد سنبله (18 أغسطس 2013)

mumtaz970 قال:


> هناك سؤال وهو عدم حدوث ترابط بين حديد التسليح والكونكريت عند صب الخرسانة وذلك لوجود مادة البنتونايت على سطح حديد التسليح فتكون طبقة بين الحديد والخرسانة فكيف يتم معالجة هذه الحالة


فيه ماده كميائيه اسمها سلفات يتم وضعها علي البنتونيت هذه الماده تجعل الخرسانه تتماسك بالحديد اعلي من لو مفيش بنتونيت


----------



## محمد سنبله (18 أغسطس 2013)

mumtaz970 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي م محمد سنبل عند صب احد الركائز بواسطة القمع وخلال عملية الصب تحدث عملية اختناق وانسداد في ممر الخرسانة الترمتيوب مما يطر الكادر الى الطرق على التيوب لكي يفتح الانسداد وعندما لا تنجح العملية يتم رفع القمع مع الاتيوب نهائياً من ثقب او بئر الركيزة ليتم فتحه ومن ثم يعاد الى الثقب لنتواصل في الصب فما صحة هذه العملية فنياً وهل يجوز ذلك واذا لا يجوز فما هي الطريقة الصحيحة لعلاج الحالة اعلاه وكيف يمكننا تلافي ذلك وشكراً


.كون انه يطلع التيوب وبعد كده ينزله تاني هتسبب مشاكل 
1-البنتونيت هيختلط بالخرسانه لان انا بنزل التيوب جوه الحفره ونزل خرسانه بحيث التيوب يكون مخترق الخرسانه مسافه حوالي 2م بحيث اني امنع دخول المياه او البنتونيت في التيوب وبالتالي لو انا خرجت التيوب هسبب مشاكل اختلاط الخرسانه بالنتونيت وايضا دخول البنتونيت الي التيوب 
بعض المشاكل الاخري ايضا 
1- قد يمر زمن الشك الابتدائي 
2-كون ان الماسوره تخرج وبعد كده تنزل قد يبسب اختناق من جديد في التيوب 
3-المفروض التيوب تكون مخترقه الخرسانه بمسافه كافيه كيف تحسبها وانته خرجت التيوب ولما تنزله ازاي تعرف انها اخترقت الخرسانه المسافه الكافيه 
طب الحل 
يجب أن تكون ماسورة الصب ذات قطر كبير كاف لمرور مكونات الخرسانة بسهولة فمثلا لقطر حبيبات 20 ملليمترًا يجب ألا يقل قطر الماسورة عن 150 ملليمترًا ٠


----------



## توشكى2013 (19 أغسطس 2013)

ما هى المسافة بالتقريب التى يمكن ان تخترقها التيوب بالخرسانة


----------



## محمد سنبله (19 أغسطس 2013)

توشكى2013 قال:


> ما هى المسافة بالتقريب التى يمكن ان تخترقها التيوب بالخرسانة


 2م


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (22 أغسطس 2013)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هيثم طامش (29 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## م.كرار الموالـــي (30 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراااا:15:


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (31 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ما هو الفرق بين 

- اختبار tcr
- اختبار rqd
- اختبار .rec


----------



## asd salim (6 سبتمبر 2013)

from my experience 10 cm per story is not sufficient to predict the raft thickness, it is better to use 15 cm per story​


----------



## zeeko (8 سبتمبر 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> ملحوظه بسيطه ولكن هامه في الهبوط
> العمق الذى يؤخذ فى الاعتبار عند حساب الهبوط = عرض القاعدة اذا كانت مقاومة التربة تزيد مع العمق. اما اذا كانت المقاومة تقل مع العمق او وجود طبقة ضعيفة اسفل
> 
> الاساس فيؤخذ هذا العمق = من مرتين الى 3 مرات عرض القاعدة
> طب مثلا لو لبشه وعرض كبير هوصل لعمق عنده قيمه الاجهاد 10% من الاجهاد الكلي ​



معلومه مهمه جدا بارك الله فيك و اتمنى لو تزودني بمرجع لهذه المعلومه


----------



## suhaibbb (2 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرااا


----------



## السيف الناصر (5 أكتوبر 2013)

أحسنت وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mina2 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## anass81 (10 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع 
جزى الله خيرا المهندس محمد سنبلة على إفادته


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## سعيد رضوان محمد (16 سبتمبر 2015)

ارجوا الافادة عن عدد اختبارت التحميل التى يجب عملها لتربة احلال سيقام عليها مبنى من دورين وافضل مكان للتجربة حيث ان بعض الاستشاريين يطلب عدد كبير من الاختبارات وهى مكلفة كما تعلم
م سعيد محمد رضوان محمد - العريش


----------



## karoma2007 (16 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ArSam (16 سبتمبر 2015)

سعيد رضوان محمد قال:


> ارجوا الافادة عن عدد اختبارت التحميل التى يجب عملها لتربة احلال سيقام عليها مبنى من دورين وافضل مكان للتجربة حيث ان بعض الاستشاريين يطلب عدد كبير من الاختبارات وهى مكلفة كما تعلم
> م سعيد محمد رضوان محمد - العريش



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم سعيد أسعدك الله
اني متعجب كل العجب في مبنى دورين ان يعمل له احلال هذا اولا 
انا ثانيا فلماذا تعمل تجارب التحميل المكلفة ؟؟؟ هذا ثانياً

انا اعطيت هذه المقدمة بسؤالين قبل او بدون ان تخبرنا حضرتكم عن طبيعة التربة التي هي في موقعك
لأَنِّي على يقين بالبذخ الرهيب والمبالغ الصارخة في ضخامتها والتي تصرف بطرق عقيمة للتأسيس 
ويتبعها الكثير من مهندسينا لمباني دورين بمجرد ولمجرد التقليد
يا أخي ثلاث ادوار عند غيرنا تنفذ على تربة تحملها نصف كيلو للسنتمتر2 وبتكلفة تقدر بربع ما نصرفه نحن على قواعد مماثلة لنفس الظروف والأحمال ،،، الاختلاف هو اننا نحن في بلاد عربية لاغير

يبدو لي ان بعض مختبرات التربة اما ترشد دون علم او بسبب التقليد 
او لوجود مصلحة في ذلك هدانا الله واياهم 

سؤالي لكم هل التربة لديك تحملها اقل من نصف كيلوغرام / سم2 ؟
وكم عمق التأسيس؟ وكم عمق الإحلال الذي طلب منكم؟
سلام


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (16 سبتمبر 2015)

ArSam قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي الكريم سعيد أسعدك الله
> اني متعجب كل العجب في مبنى دورين ان يعمل له احلال هذا اولا
> انا ثانيا فلماذا تعمل تجارب التحميل المكلفة ؟؟؟ هذا ثانياً
> ...



السلام عليكم
- لنفرض تحمل التربة اكبر من نصف كيلوغرام / سم2 
لكن الهبوط اكبر من المسموح
لنفرض التربة ردميات او غضارية انتفاخية 
تؤدي الى اجهادات رفع وتشقق وتصدع البناء
- فبرأيك لا تحتاج الى تقرير ميكانيك تربة
لبيان نوع التربة وتحملها وهل تحتاج الى احلال ام لا
- احمد الله اني عربي وفي بلاد عربية لا غير
تحياتي


----------



## ArSam (17 سبتمبر 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> - لنفرض تحمل التربة اكبر من نصف كيلوغرام / سم2
> لكن الهبوط اكبر من المسموح
> لنفرض التربة ردميات او غضارية انتفاخية
> ...



السلام عليكم
صحيح كل الفرضيات واردة اخي الكريم د. يوسف مهما تنوعت
وهي معتبرة كحقيقة فعلية للموقع وفقا لتقرير تربة حقيقي 
ونتعامل معها بكل احترام وإجلال سمعاً وطاعة،
"أعطي الخباز خبزه ولو تركلك نصه"
أخي الكريم عندي سابق تجربة بما يخص تقارير التربة في أحد الدول
لعدة سنوات كنت اتعامل مع تقارير تربة دورياً لمواقع عمارات عالية وغيرها
تخيل ان نسبة التقارير الحقيقية لا تتجاوز ٤٠ ٪ 
هذه ناحية اولى
اما الثانية اخي الكريم فنحن هنا نشير الى ضعف الأنظمة الهندسية في البلدان العربية 
ولا نعني انه اصابنا العار في عربيتنا ارجو الا نذهب بعيدا عن هندسيتنا
فخاتم الأنبياء عربياً صلى الله عليه وسلم، والفخر لمن كان عربياً في اتباعه. 
اما الثالثة 
أكرمك ربي وأحسن إليك وغفر لوالديك والسامعين
اشرت شخصياً الى البذخ المتبع في المواد وطرق العلاج المبالغ فيهما والتقليد الذي نتبعه دون هندسة،،،،
وعلينا ان نرشد ذلك بنبذ هذا التقليد والعودة الى دراسة وهندسة كل موضع بما يستحق تخصيصاً. 
هذا باختصار 

ارجو لكم التوفيق


----------



## muftah_87 (6 مارس 2016)

السلام عليكم 
لدي سؤال واتمني الاجابه


----------



## asd salim (8 مارس 2016)

usually no need for soil test report for 2 stories buildings because the load is so small on soil. the best way is to visit the near buildings and collect information from those buildings about soil type, soil capacity and buildings problems if any.
foundations for small buildings is usually narrow to about 60 cm to 80 cm so the stresses of those footings will affect the soil of depth of about 90 to 120 cm...u can make hole to depth 120 cm in soil just to be sure that the soil is not randum fill​


----------

